# June 2013 Babies



## Sarena

Hi All,

After a MMC last october, and two early losses, -less than 5 weeks in May and June this year, I decided to take a break, I was getting depressed and obsessed. Plan was to wait until early loss testing ruled something out, i was due to be tested in a couple of weeks....

Surprise! I am just 4 weeks pregnant. Thought i was cracking up with pregnancy symptoms, did test to put mind at ease. Delighted and petrified at the same time. I tend to lose mine so early on. Heres hoping this story has its happy ending at last! 

Sending love out to everyone else in the same boat. :flower:


----------



## msp_teen

Aww Congratulations hun, I'm actually a little worried to become pregnant again as well, I've lost one last October and this past June! I'm hoping this third time is the charm if I conceive this month! Once again Congrats and try not to worry yourself!


----------



## Bubsta

Sarena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a MMC last october, and two early losses, -less than 5 weeks in May and June this year, I decided to take a break, I was getting depressed and obsessed. Plan was to wait until early loss testing ruled something out, i was due to be tested in a couple of weeks....
> 
> Surprise! I am just 4 weeks pregnant. Thought i was cracking up with pregnancy symptoms, did test to put mind at ease. Delighted and petrified at the same time. I tend to lose mine so early on. Heres hoping this story has its happy ending at last!
> 
> Sending love out to everyone else in the same boat. :flower:

Hi Sarena, I'm sorry for your previous losses. Congrats on your BFP! I had a MC about 6 years ago, then my DD was born just under 2years later. I just had a MC 25th July. I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant. Feels weird even writing that word... Pregnant... Its like if I write it, then it must be true, but my brain just doesn't want to go there yet. Because it's so early, I'm scared it's going to turn into a chemical... Or if it doesn't, then I'll have my first scan and find that it's a blighted Ovum again. I'm trying not to think about it too much because I'm scared. I'm sure there are a lot of people out there that feel the same way as me. I'm trying so hard to not get attached yet... But I know already I will just be devastated if anything happens...I am very grateful to be pregnant.... I'm just sh!tting myself, lol.
My EDD is 3rd June.
Lots of sticky baby dust to everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Sarena

I know exactly what you mean! i still have not the confidence to change my status to expecting, but i had a good day today, sore BB and nausea. good signs. its sounds like something from AA, but this time I am literally taking one day at a time, and just enjoying the joy that being pregnant brings. Wishing you healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies. Mind if I join in? I'm pregnant again after an early miscarriage in July. I'm so worried we'll end up in the exact same place as last time. I'm just praying that my beta numbers are good and progress well. It's so sad that we can't really celebrate the fact that we're pregnant because of so much worry. Wishing you all a very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Bubsta

Welcome aboard Raelynn! It's so true. Having a MC really does suck a lot of the excitement out doesn't it. It's awesome that we got our BFPs and we are all grateful, it was just be great if we didn't have the worry that goes along with it. Lots of sticky baby dust to all of us. X


----------



## Bubsta

Sarena said:


> I know exactly what you mean! i still have not the confidence to change my status to expecting, but i had a good day today, sore BB and nausea. good signs. its sounds like something from AA, but this time I am literally taking one day at a time, and just enjoying the joy that being pregnant brings. Wishing you healthy and happy 9 months!

Glad your feeling average! Lol, it doesn't sound right does it! My BBs are so sore and heavy too. Thirsty and just a little queasy, so I can relate. :winkwink:


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies - hope you dont mind if I stick my toe in, congratulations on your BFP's and (hug) for your losses.:hugs:

Sarena exactly the same thing happened to me in my third pregnancy. I had 2 mmc's in the previous year, I wasnt conceiving and I was stressed to the point of seeing a counsellor - So I decided I (we) needed a break - we went away for the weekend in April for our anniversary and I thought "sod it" so I ate and drank and (ahem:blush:) smoked. After the weekend I thought "right - 3 months to get in shape and we will start again in June". I went to the gym put a nicotine patch on (had only re started smoking after the 2nd mmc) and 2 weeks later got my bfp and my gorgeous daughter was born 9 months (well actually nearly 10 months later but thats a whole other story) :)

I honestly thought that would be it - I got my healthy perfect babe and I knew I was damn lucky but here I am again :cloud9: hoping like hell its 3rd AND 4th time lucky. 

So the plan is - try not to freak out completely, try not to check every wipe and ask for an early reasurrance scan. And try try try to be positive about it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations Mizzie! '3rd AND 4th time lucky' ... Are you hoping for twins? X


----------



## Mizze

EEEEK no - the 3rd time lucky was meant to refer to my daughter and the 4th to this LO - 

Dont mention twins - I have a twin brother and sister - I think my DH would faint if it were twins. At 40 Im not sure I can cope with twins :ignore:

(though my cousin's gf had triplets a few months ago at 38 - he is 49.....)

Mizze


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> EEEEK no - the 3rd time lucky was meant to refer to my daughter and the 4th to this LO -
> 
> Dont mention twins - I have a twin brother and sister - I think my DH would faint if it were twins. At 40 Im not sure I can cope with twins :ignore:
> 
> (though my cousin's gf had triplets a few months ago at 38 - he is 49.....)
> 
> Mizze

Lol, I'm hoping this one is 4th time lucky too (2nd time lucky was my daughter). I think my DH would love it if it was twins this time around.... I think I would have a melt down, lol. I know, we would all cope if the situation arose, but I've just turned 37, so I am soo hearin' what you are saying about coping, lol. :dohh:


----------



## Mizze

here's to 4th time lucky then hun!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Sarena

Welcome Raelynn and Mizze!

Thanks Mizze, and congratulations! your story is great to read, and very, very similar to mine-conceived not long after a holiday where i had let my hair down, forgot about everything, and had started smoking again(for the hol only).

With every week that passes, I think we will all get more confident about our new and fab status! I probably sound very wary about the whole thing, but really I am just trying to keep myself calm, I am sooooooooo excited and happy to be pregnant!!:thumbup:

On the topic of twins, i saw a woman yesterday in a cafe with twins, she was holding one in her arm, holding the bottle to the babies mouth with her mouth, and with her free arm, she was feeding the other twin from the buggy. I looked on in awe-twins require super multitasking! My grandmother was a twin....i have heard it skips a generation-eek!

I have a big family occasion coming up with my relations next weekend. All going well i hope to have a very important reason not to drink-what i should i do? what excuse can i use? In Ireland if a married woman is not drinking anything people tend to very quickly come to a conclusion. Currently torn between bringing non alcoholic wine hoping no one notices, claiming medical infection requiring antibiotics-any suggestions??

Also, is anyone waking hungry in the middle of the night? this has never happened to me before. last 2 nights i've been awake from 2.30-4.30am, hungry and restless. Even after i eat! :shrug:

Other thing is i am getting bad pins and needles/numbness in arm or leg during sleep.

How are your symptoms?


----------



## Bubsta

Hey sarena, can you claim designated driver for you family occasion? Maybe get a couple premixed bottled drinks that you can't see the contents and fill it up with non alcoholic before you go? Or mix it with a drink the same colour? (ie. Swap a stollie with solo- assuming you have those drinks where you are). 

I think twins come from the dad's side don't they? (hmmm.... My hubby's grandmother was a twin)...

Symptoms... My BBs were the give away for me... Sore & heaps bigger! I've had a really dry mouth so I've been drinking heaps. Bouts of queasiness and I've had reflux burps a couple of times (yuck!). I haven't had the hungry night time or pins and needles happening.

I'm just hanging out til the 8wk scan (both miscarriages were discovered on scans a bit over 6 wks & then 8 wks) and then I MIGHT be able to relax slightly. I think I'll feel better when I hit that 2nd trimester.

Cross fingers for all of us. Xx


----------



## Mizze

I have zero symptoms! I will not stress about that. I'm hoping for an early scan as both my missed mcs happened at 7weeks although they didn't show till 9 and 11 weeks respectively. With Caitlyn they give me an 8 week scan so I'm hoping they will this time too.

Well I'm eating loads but suspect that's because I have been one diet recently and my body and mind has gone 'woopee no dieting' ;)

Currently I'm having loads of olives stuffed with pimentos and planning on getting my hands on a big jar of peanut butter!

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Sarena if the designated driver thing won't work try either antibiotics or if that's a no go tell people the drs have told you no alcohol as this will help your body recover and conceive ?? HTH 

Mizze xxx


----------



## OliveLove

Hello, I would love to join in! I've had a MMC last summer and am pregnant again. Neither of my pregnancies were planned, but I am overjoyed!  My ticker indicated my baby is due in May, but it's because I used LMP. My periods were kind of messed up as of lately, so I should go by my ovulation day, which was September 10th. That means my baby is due June 3rd, 2013.

I'm very paranoid now, and feel like I will miscarry again, be I'm sure you all feel that way! I'm just going to take one day at a time, and enjoy this journey, however long it will be


----------



## raelynn

Symptoms for me - I felt absolutely 'not pregnant' until the night of 9dpo. I had some slight twinges/cramps that weren't what I usually get for AF so I figured what the heck, I'll test in the morning. I was pretty surprised since this was our first IUI and the doc said we probably only had about a 15% chance each round. My boobs just started to feel a little sore on the sides last night. Wondering when everything else will kick in and I'll actually feel pregnant.


----------



## Mizze

Hi OliveLove - yes its very common to feel that way so (hugs) taking each day as it comes is a great idea! 

Raelynn - yey for IUI!! - I had a friend who had 3 failed ones and was on the 6 month waiting list to start IVF this September - she is currently nearing 6 months pregnant, completely naturally!

Mizze x


----------



## raelynn

That is crazy Mizze! Unfortunately, we didn't really have a hope of conceiving naturally since we're dealing with male factor. IVF worked on the first round too but ended in a miscarriage. I'm just thankful we have other means to help us get pregnant. It has been a long, hard journey so really hoping this one works out for us.


----------



## Mizze

Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Sarena

Welcome Raelynn and Olivelove!

Raelynn-congratulations-sounds like you got a fighter-15% odds and you got a BFP! 

Olivelove-congratulations on unexpected pleasant surprise! We all get paranoid, but it sounds like you a good attitude. 

Heres hoping we are all here comparing 3 month scan images in another 8 weeks! 

For me every day feels like milestone as my losses tend to be so early on. tested last thursday 2-3 weeks pregnant, and tested the same again today,will test again thursday/friday-heres hoping it will go to "3+" weeks!


I never really got nausea before, excess saliva and a bit burpy-does that count? Also itchy BB today. Dont know if that is yet another symptom! 

Thanks for all the advice on drinking in front of relations-think i will have to use antibiotic line, as we are all staying over (good idea though bubsta), and none of my friends know about MC history. 

Silly i know, but i didn't want to tell anyone. only my husband and manager know(manager only knows about first one, cos i needed week off) To be honest i was wary of the possibility of people saying something insensitive unintentionally and making me emotional wreck, especially when it first happened, or feel additional pressure if everyone knew we are TTC.


----------



## Babybaba

hey everyone...i hope you dont mind me joining...this group feels right !! :)

i had a miscarriage last year....it was my 2nd miscarriage, (plus i've had some chemical pregnancies also) it absolutely destroyed me....i never thought it would happen again...

here i am pregnant again....im delighted and happy of course...but terrified at the same time......we have been trying for the last year to get pregnant again....and the one month we didnt try because hubby was away during my fertile week on business, i get pregnant!! SAY WHAATT!!! lol how that happened i'll never know...but i am eternally grateful!!

every little twinge i am a nervous wreck..im trying not to freak out at everything and just stay calm but its sooo hard!! lol...
looking forward to sharing this LONG journey with you guys!!!!

xoxo


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Welcome Raelynn and Olivelove!
> 
> Raelynn-congratulations-sounds like you got a fighter-15% odds and you got a BFP!
> 
> Olivelove-congratulations on unexpected pleasant surprise! We all get paranoid, but it sounds like you a good attitude.
> 
> Heres hoping we are all here comparing 3 month scan images in another 8 weeks!
> 
> For me every day feels like milestone as my losses tend to be so early on. tested last thursday 2-3 weeks pregnant, and tested the same again today,will test again thursday/friday-heres hoping it will go to "3+" weeks!
> 
> 
> I never really got nausea before, excess saliva and a bit burpy-does that count? Also itchy BB today. Dont know if that is yet another symptom!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on drinking in front of relations-think i will have to use antibiotic line, as we are all staying over (good idea though bubsta), and none of my friends know about MC history.
> 
> Silly i know, but i didn't want to tell anyone. only my husband and manager know(manager only knows about first one, cos i needed week off) To be honest i was wary of the possibility of people saying something insensitive unintentionally and making me emotional wreck, especially when it first happened, or feel additional pressure if everyone knew we are TTC.

Thank you so much! I just purchased 5 pregnancy tests (in addition to the 2 I used already) and will be testing everyday! My line was so light, so I'm hoping it will be progressively getting darker. 

I have no symptoms really, except for my boobies, lol. Last time I was nauseous at about 6 weeks, so I'm sure that will happen again!

Gosh, I really do hope we get the chance to compare our scans! and then actual babies after birth :flow:

Last time, I hardly told anyone about being pregnant and didn't want to. Now, I want to scream it at the top of my lungs for everyone to know :) maybe that's a good sign for me :)


----------



## raelynn

I've been testing every day too! It gives me a little piece of mind between my beta tests and before my first appointment.


----------



## OliveLove

Babybaba said:


> hey everyone...i hope you dont mind me joining...this group feels right !! :)
> 
> i had a miscarriage last year....it was my 2nd miscarriage, (plus i've had some chemical pregnancies also) it absolutely destroyed me....i never thought it would happen again...
> 
> here i am pregnant again....im delighted and happy of course...but terrified at the same time......we have been trying for the last year to get pregnant again....and the one month we didnt try because hubby was away during my fertile week on business, i get pregnant!! SAY WHAATT!!! lol how that happened i'll never know...but i am eternally grateful!!
> 
> every little twinge i am a nervous wreck..im trying not to freak out at everything and just stay calm but its sooo hard!! lol...
> looking forward to sharing this LONG journey with you guys!!!!
> 
> xoxo

Aww, so happy for you! 

After my first miscarriage I was sure I'd never get pregnant again...this is such a miracle! We will make it :)

I'm sure we'll be swapping birth stories in no time! :flower:


----------



## OliveLove

raelynn said:


> I've been testing every day too! It gives me a little piece of mind between my beta tests and before my first appointment.

Absolutely! I have to schedule an appointment, but I have an insurance with my university, so I'm not sure how they do everything..Last time I was going to a midwifery and was planning a water birth. I hope that's still an option somehow!

Did you schedule your appointment already?


----------



## raelynn

I haven't scheduled with my obgyn yet since I'm still currently under the care of my fertility clinic until they establish the pregnancy is progressing well. I'm assuming they'll tell me when I'll be released back to my obgyn and I'll call to schedule at that point.


----------



## Mizze

Hi babybaba xxx we all know exactly how you feel. Here's to sticky beans and healthy pregnancies 

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Welcome aboard Olivelove and Babybaba! Massive congratulations!

Well I'm feeling pretty flat today. I think i need some cheering up...so here I am. It was my 2nd day back at work today after nearly three wks off. I couldn't concentrate. My brain is just mush at the moment. Is anyone else feeling like this? I just feel really down today. I think it's because I just want to be totally happy and not have a care in the world about this pregnancy. I want to be able to get excited and not to be worried. I don't want to think about the 'what ifs' and 'what's going to happen at my first scan' and 'will I lose this one too?' ... I want to be able to switch my brain off from thinking about any of it. Ay slight cramp (that lasts no time at all) I stress about... (and I've never lost a baby naturally through cramping) I'm sorry if I've put a dampner on anyone. I just wish we didn't have these risks. Let's hooe we all have sticky beans. We deserve them. Sorry for the rant. Xxx


----------



## Mizze

Rant away hun. We know how it is. It's a horrible thing to lose your innocence and dimple joy over a pregnancy x

Mizze x


----------



## Taurus8484

Can I join your thread!!!! 

Just found out yesterday that Im pregnant again. Im 38, hubby 37 and trying for our first. In the last 6 months had 3 early losses from 5-6 weeks so hoping for this one to be a sticky bean.


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats on your BFP Taurus8484! (I'm sorry for your previous losses). I've just turned 37 and am a fellow Aussie gal too. Cross fingers for all sticky beans! Xx


----------



## OliveLove

So I just took a 3rd test after a 2 day break (at 3.00 am lol) and the line is A LOT lighter...I don't know what to think. I feel like maybe this is the end. I've tried googling this and a lot of websites say it doesn't matter how dark or light the line is because it only tell you about the HCG concentration in your urine, not how pregnant you are. But still, it was a morning one so should be concentrated. 

I'll schedule an appointment today to test my beta and will keep on taking my HPTs for now. Wish me luck, girls!


----------



## Bubsta

Why do we do it to ourselves Olivelove? :flower: Why do we continually test and stress ourselves out? Are they the same brand? Do you always test at 3am? Did you go to bed late? Do you drink the same amount of fluid everyday? Are you 100% comparing apples with apples? I would try not to worry about it babe. (this is coming from me that has just bought another 5 tests yesterday because I wss worried that I should be showing more than 1-2wks). :dohh: We really have to try not do to this and stress ourselves. I'm sure everything is just fine. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Why do we do it to ourselves Olivelove? :flower: Why do we continually test and stress ourselves out? Are they the same brand? Do you always test at 3am? Did you go to bed late? Do you drink the same amount of fluid everyday? Are you 100% comparing apples with apples? *I would try not to worry about it babe. (this is coming from me that has just bought another 5 tests yesterday because I wss worried that I should be showing more than 1-2wks). * We really have to try not do to this and stress ourselves. I'm sure everything is just fine. :hugs: :hugs:

Oh gosh, I think I woke everyone up by laughing so hard! 

Thank you for your support:hugs: I've been on google since 3 am (its now 5) and it's 80/20 healthy pregnancy and m/c respectively with faint lines after dark.

The first test I took was at 10 PM and was pretty nice. Good for not even 3 weeks. Then I took one the next morning at 7 AM and it was the same. This one I took at 3 AM because I woke up to pee and realized I meant to take it so I did. It took a lot longer for the line to show. I'm going to take a picture of all 3 for comparison and post it! Bu I'm going to wait when the sun comes up lol.

I'm not panicking JUST yet, but I'm kind of preparing myself for the worst.

I'll be updating! <3


----------



## Bubsta

Olivelove... STOP GOOGLING! Lol, you'll do your head in! Maybe on this occasion it wasn't too bad a thing for you to be doing.... At least you could see that most of the time it's nothing to worry about. I'm glad that your not panicking as much now. Good luck sweets, I'm sure everything is totally fine. Keep us updated! Xx


----------



## OliveLove

ok, couldn't wait so I'm posting the 3 tests. The top one September 22nd at 10 PM, the middle one September 23rd 7 AM and the bottom one September 25th 3 AM. The line in the most recent one is thinner than the other ones and a bit lighter. What does it mean when it's thinner, dammit? LOL
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Olivelove... STOP GOOGLING! Lol, you'll do your head in! Maybe on this occasion it wasn't too bad a thing for you to be doing.... At least you could see that most of the time it's nothing to worry about. I'm glad that your not panicking as much now. Good luck sweets, I'm sure everything is totally fine. Keep us updated! Xx


HAHAHHA I'll stop now  and thank you! let me know what you think of my thin line.. lol


----------



## Bubsta

To be honest, I had to double check the dates because really I didn't think there was a substantial enough difference to worry about it Hun. After squinting and tilting my head to the side, yes, I can see that the latest one is slightly fainter...but only slightly... But there could be a lot of reasons.... You might not have had as many hours of concentrated wee? (being 3am) You might have drunk a bit more before bed..... The test itself may have not been quite as sensitive... Try and relax sweets, I honestly don't think there is a significant difference to stress yourself out about it. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

Look at the control line too.... That is also thinner! :dohh: it's just the test babe! Don't think the thinner is a factor at all. :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies :hi: 
Can i join you please? 
I got a bfp yesterday on a frer and digi (1-2 weeks) at 10dpo.
We lost our son Edward last September to sudden infant death and got pregnant again and had Emily on April 30th (born at 25+1 weeks) who we lost at 2 days old. 
As you'd expect, i'm absolutely terrified! Excited but pooping myself scared!


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Look at the control line too.... That is also thinner! :dohh: it's just the test babe! Don't think the thinner is a factor at all. :hugs:

That's what I thought, but you know, I needed reassurance lol


----------



## OliveLove

So I took a couple of more tests, but from different brands because I heard some iffy things about FRER (not as sensitive anymore?) and wanted a second and third "opinion". My paranoia knows no boundaries :haha:

And also I have taken them an hour after going to the bathroom and drinking 30 oz. of water, I'd say that's pretty good, I wasn't expecting positive because of that!
 



Attached Files:







tests2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OliveLove

nicola ttc said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> Can i join you please?
> I got a bfp yesterday on a frer and digi (1-2 weeks) at 10dpo.
> We lost our son Edward last September to sudden infant death and got pregnant again and had Emily on April 30th (born at 25+1 weeks) who we lost at 2 days old.
> As you'd expect, i'm absolutely terrified! Excited but pooping myself scared!

Aw hun, I'm so sorry about your losses..can't even imagine what you must have gone through! :hugs: I hope you have an amazing pregnancy and an amazingly healthy baby! Welcome to our little group :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Nicola :hug: my dear. Welcome to the group xxx 

Olive every test has been positive :) woman you are pregnant! ;)

Mizze x


----------



## OliveLove

Mizze said:


> Nicola :hug: my dear. Welcome to the group xxx
> 
> Olive every test has been positive :) woman you are pregnant! ;)
> 
> Mizze x

HAHAHHA :):) 

I made a doctor's appointment and they scheduled me for today. Unfortunately, they are the ones who have to refer me to the prenatal doctor, so hopefully that won't be too far away in the future. 

I promise not to panic anymore unless there is really a reason :flower: xx


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Really insecure day today and had to ease my mind with clearblue test-delighted to discover hormones now up to 3+ weeks! yay! Its a tiny victory but i'll take it. 

Glad to see i am not the only one spending a fortune on tests for some peace of mind-wouldn't it be great if we could get a loyalty card?! 10% discount for re-occuring loss shoppers?!! bulk buy your tests for bouts of paranoia!

Bubsta-your words are my thoughts in regard pregnancy. The fear of hope is the worst of all, trying to repress happy thoughts so it is less of a possible disappointment later on...

Taurus-Welcome! I've had similar early losses, sorry to read about yours, best of luck with lucky number 4! Every day feels like a milestone with early losses.

Nicola-I can't imagine how hard your losses were. Edward and Emily are such lovely names for your two angels. Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months.

Olivelove-back away from the computer and the tests-i've been there done that-and continue to torture myself! the first tests you took with the line are the most annoying! I would run around house trying them under different lighting, and the line thickness always varied, as did the colour intensity-which also changes as it dries, and over the course of a few days, so technically you are not comparing apples with apples. the more recent tests you took look fab-PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its still sinking in to be honest, being pregnant. scared to believe it, and to hope too much too soon-roll on early scan! When is the earliest a heartbeat might be seen on ultrasound?


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks everyone :hugs:

:rofl: Sarena at 10% discount for bulk buy..thats what i need!!
I think around 6weeks is the earliest you'll see a little hb flicker.


----------



## Mizze

Lol sarena I love the idea of a 10% discount. :thumbup:

It's impossible I think to re capture our innocence with regard to pregnancy. And I know I distanced myself from Caitlyn in early pregnancy in case she didn't make it. I am doing the same this time despite my determination to keep a PMA I think it's inevitable to try and protect yourself. 

Nicola I have no words but I wish you all the very best for this baby xxx


Have had on and off nausea all day :) my only symptom. I had a lovely strong clear line with my frer and I'm afraid to test again!

Mizze x


----------



## nicola ttc

Mizze my frer yesterday was lovely too and digi said 1-2. I'm too scared to test again too (although if i actually had any in the house i'd have used all of them by now i'm sure) :blush:
I'm thinking i'll get another frer when i've actually missed af (should've been due thursday) when it feels a bit more real.
Thanks ladies for all your kind comments, it has been a hell of a year thats for sure but hoping this next one is going to be a happy one! :hugs:
Is it too early for cravings?? I reeeeeally want a chicken doner kebab :rofl:


----------



## Sarena

It is NEVER too early for cravings! :happydance:i want taco fries!


----------



## Babybaba

Hey ladies, 
Sorry to put a downer on the thread, but I've cried all day cos I had some light brown discharge on the toilet paper when I wiped, I'm gutted....
Trying to remain positive but feel so low, my first scan is booked for 4th October at 8.45am, praying that everything will be ok, but I just can't even think right now....

I guess the next few days will tell, 
Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

congrats on the 3+ Sarena! :thumbup: I did the same thing this morning.... Stressing the last couple of days because I've had 1-2 wks on the digi. Felt so much better to see 2-3 today. :dohh:

Olivelove, Sarena is spot on... Your pregnant honey, step away! :hugs:

Nicola, welcome aboard Hun! My heart just sank to read what you have had to go through. :flower: I'm really excited for you to have a BFP! :hugs:

Too early for cravings? No way hosay! Before I even got my BFP I was craving chilli crisps! 

Oh Babybaba, :flower: I would be worried like you, but sweetie, it's light brown which means it's old blood. Its most likely from when LO implanted. There are so many threads to say this is totally ok and to only worry if there is a lot of bright red blood. :hugs:

We will all be ok. We have to think positively (as hard as it is on some days). After being so down yesterday, I'm going to try and not spend the rest of my pregnancy stressing. What ever will be, will be. Its too late to not get attached. Its too late to not get my hopes up. I'm not going to be in denial, but its not healthy to be so down about it. If I am successful, it will be most likely be last time that I will ever be pregnant... So I'm going to try and enjoy this precious time (I might not always be able to do this, but I have to try or I will go nuts). Lots and lots of sticky babes for all of us. Xx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Everyone!!!! :wave:

Just had my first hcg test so should have the results this afternoon (helps that I work in the laboratory) :haha:

Feeling good today, a light dizzy and light headed, anyone else feel this???

Trying to stay positive!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

nicola ttc said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> Can i join you please?
> I got a bfp yesterday on a frer and digi (1-2 weeks) at 10dpo.
> We lost our son Edward last September to sudden infant death and got pregnant again and had Emily on April 30th (born at 25+1 weeks) who we lost at 2 days old.
> As you'd expect, i'm absolutely terrified! Excited but pooping myself scared!


Hi Nicola,

Just wanted to give you a big hug :hugs::hugs:

Have to admit I have been a lurker in the past and I think I have read your story on a different thread and cant image your pain that you have already endured in your life and I do admire your incredible strength you must have.

So so excited that you got your BFP and can understand your terrified, feel that myself but we are all here to support each other and get us through this.


----------



## OliveLove

So I just got back from the doctors and I have to say, I love her! She did everything I asked her to do regarding to blood tests, especially the beta test (Im going back and taking another one on Friday to see if it doubles) and when I asked her if I have to give birth at the hospital, as opposed to birthing center and water birth, she replied she will send me to the midwives where they do all that stuff and my insurance covers it! I almost screamed mid her sentence Ill take it!. Now I REALLY want this baby ;) lol.

Sarena  Yay! I really love the digitals because I dont really have to investigate  it says Im pregnant and thats that! And yes, lets invent the loyalty card for all the addicts! &#9786; ahhaha I know youre not allowing me to test anymore LMAO but, but, but I have 5 more I have to use up! Who knows when they expire ;)

Nicola  many big hugs! I have 5 more unused tests, let me know if you want me to send one your way ;)

Babybaba  Do you have cramping too with the blood? Im sure its nothing to worry about, bleeding happens soo many times during pregnancy, just to scare everyone once in a while :) xx

Bubsta  I know, I know, hehe, I just feel like I cant ever be too sure! After I get positive beta results I will calm downfor another couple weeks! LOL

Taurus8484  Welcome!! :)


----------



## OliveLove

Oh forgot to mention my cravings - Sour Patches and peanut butter!!!! mmmmm


----------



## raelynn

Sarena mentioned fries and now all I want is fries with old bay on them!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yuck.........the thought of food makes me want to gag!!!!!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all :hugs: babybaba hun fx for you - as others have said it happens a lot in early pregnancy and if it was one of us you'd be saying the same thing - we all know how you feel so im sending you lots of sticky dust and thinking of you xxx :fairy:

Moved too quickly in bed last night and got a sharp pain in my groin - freaked me out totally but I think it was just that everything is losening down there - have had nothing else since and I refuse to dwell on it. Bubsta - totally get what you are saying 

Olive lovely to see you so excited xx

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

nausea coming and going so one minute I could eat everything in my cupboard the next im heaving at the thought

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Well, I've decided to add a ticker. I couldnt bring myself to use the one that I used last time (even though I probably prefer that one) but I somehow feel like I'm tempting fate... Or I'd be constantly reminded of last time. Had a chat to Hubby and we both agree to really try to enjoy this time and not focus on the 'what if's(whilst not being in denial).
Feels a bit more real adding a ticker! Yay! Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Know how you feel. I want to add a ticker but don't want to jinx it.


----------



## Sarena

Hi All!

Babybaba, I can totally understand how frightening spotting was, but as long as you have not cramps, or continue to bleed, all is well. 

I heard back from hospital, I am going to be prescribed 75mg aspirin and cyclogest 400 pvnocte(progesterone) to try to help me as i've had 3 early losses-is anyone else taking anything? I've read some good success stories about progesterone, so heres hoping it helps me. know every case is different, but happy this time there is something extra that may help things.

Symptoms today include saliva mouth(but no nausea) and mild diarrhea(TMI, i know) has anyone else got this? not sure if its something i ate or not!

Mizze good for you with PMA-we all need it! and all that nausea is apparently a good sign :) 

Olivelove-great to hear you are getting on well with doctor, and you can plan delivery you want! I have used up all my tests, and am itching to buy more, but visiting doc tomor so Hcg should do......;) Also frustrated that digital tests don;t go higher than 3+ weeks!!! i want to see it progress to 4 and 5 weeks!!! Might ask doc to do regular bloods to keep me sane. or less insane!

I reread a part of a book i got after last MC, and I have to say i still love this one line that 25% of pregnancies end in MC, and that after 3 the risk only goes up to 28%. YAY! don't google for other stats. this is my favorite! And the book was written by specialist, so fairly sure its legit!


----------



## raelynn

I'm on progesterone too since I did IUI. I've also heard it helps in sustaining pregnancy.


----------



## nicola ttc

Sarena - my friend on here, Embo, just had Max after 4 losses. She was on cyclogest this time too :thumbup: 
Quick note though - she had pink spotting the first couple of weeks of using it and then again when she stopped which is apparently normal but worried her hugely at the time! Just thought that might be useful info. 

Bubsta loving the ticker! Think i'll feel the same about not using the same one - not even slightly brave enough to get one yet though!!
Taurus thanks chick. I've posted my story in here, ttc, ttc after loss, wtt, and stillbirth,neonatal loss & sids so is very likely you have seen it somewhere!! The stories are in my siggy if anyone would like to read. :hugs:
Olive - so glad to see your dr was a big help and you can get the birth you want on your insurance. Thanks for the test offer - accidentally bought a few more today so we'll see how they go first thanks!!
Mizze i used to get that sort of pain all the time - sort of sharp pulling? I think its round ligament pain and is a good sign - means things are moving and growing in there!
Babybaba hope things have settled for you now :hugs: like the others have said, brown blood isn't uncommon. Will be keeping everything crossed gor you honey. 
Raelynn what is old bay?!?! Olive what are sour patches??
Hi to everyone else i've missed. :wave:
Off to bed now. Night night bump buddies.


----------



## raelynn

Old Bay is a seasoning for crabs here in Maryland but it is also excellent on fries!

https://www.oldbay.com/~/media/OLD%20BAY/Products/Transparent%20Products/OldBaySeasoning.ashx?h=106&w=106


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies, Im off on 2 weeks holiday :yipee: so wont be on until I get back!!!

See you all when I get back and hope the next 2 weeks goes great for us all :wave:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all, I have been on this forum for a wile but new to this chat.
I miscarried my twins just over 6 months ago when I was 18 weeks along, my OH and I decided to give the IVF another go and here I am four weeks pregnant with the last embryo we had. I get my first lot of beta today so I am hoping they are good as had morning sickness the past couple of days ect..


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi TwoRdue,

Welcome, fingers crossed you get sticky bean this time xx


----------



## OliveLove

Hi everyone, so my beta results were bad.. it was only 139, so on the low side. There's still hope in seeing if it doubles in a couple of days, but I have a strong feeling this is it. That's why I was panicking so badly yesterday, because I just felt it..

Here's the range if anyone is interested:

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## Taurus8484

Were they your first bloods OliveLove??? How many days DPO are you??? 

And your right, I work in a Lab and we look for doubling time, not necessarily the results themselves.

I had mine yesterday at 15DPO and they were 202.5


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Were they your first bloods OliveLove??? How many days DPO are you???
> 
> And your right, I work in a Lab and we look for doubling time, not necessarily the results themselves.
> 
> I had mine yesterday at 15DPO and they were 202.5

I am at 17 DPO. Is there still chance? Do people get low results like that?

Yes, those were my first results and blood work!


----------



## raelynn

Olive - When I had my beta done at 15 DPO they said that they were looking for anything above 50 so you're fine. I've heard of people with much lower betas and they were fine. It is really the doubling that matters most.


----------



## Taurus8484

As raelynn said, it really is the doubling time. You can have a high hcg level at 17DPO but if they dont double in the recommended range of time, then chances are its not a viable pregnancy.

They arent great for 17DPO, I wont lie to you on that, also depends on when you implanted and even what time of the day you had your bloods done. Just as long as they double, thats what you need to focus on rather than the number.


----------



## OliveLove

raelynn said:


> Olive - When I had my beta done at 15 DPO they said that they were looking for anything above 50 so you're fine. I've heard of people with much lower betas and they were fine. It is really the doubling that matters most.

That makes me feel so much better! :hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> As raelynn said, it really is the doubling time. You can have a high hcg level at 17DPO but if they dont double in the recommended range of time, then chances are its not a viable pregnancy.
> 
> They arent great for 17DPO, I wont lie to you on that, also depends on when you implanted and even what time of the day you had your bloods done. Just as long as they double, thats what you need to focus on rather than the number.

OOPS, sorry, I'm was actually 15 DPO! I had it done yesterday and I ovulated on the 10th. How is that then?


----------



## Taurus8484

Well that makes it better then, a lot better. And I know how hard this is because Im going through exactly the same thing as you at the moment, but relax............

And remember, its just a number at the moment, the next bloods will tell you the whole story........stay positive!!!


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Well that makes it better then, a lot better. And I know how hard this is because Im going through exactly the same thing as you at the moment, but relax............
> 
> And remember, its just a number at the moment, the next bloods will tell you the whole story........stay positive!!!

Aww..Good luck to us :) Yes, I've been googling all this time and apparently it's ok, as long as it doubles. I've been just so set on this baby not making it since day 1. I cannot shake this feeling no matter what. This morning I tested again after all those tests being light, and it was darkest of them all. It made me feel better for a good five minutes, and now back to stressing. I know I need to relax, but I don't think that's going to happen until I surpass 13th week. 

I'm just not going to think about this until I get my blood test again, worrying won't do anything, what is supposed to happen will happen whether I worry or not.

Thank you for your support!:flower:


----------



## TwoRdue

Four weeks today and beta showed 350, I cant believe how high it is, next blood are on monday


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join?

A bit about me: This is our 4th pregnancy. We have a beautiful boy who passed away last October at 17 months and is now looking down on us from Heaven (Bless you Joshua). We have a vibrant and alive daughter who is almost 17 months (she was born the day before her brother's first birthday). And the baby we miscarried at 12 weeks in late March. Just found out yesterday morning that we are expecting again! According to many sites, EDD should be 6-9-2013. I will be calling to schedule my first OB appointment early next week.


----------



## Taurus8484

armymama2012 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> A bit about me: This is our 4th pregnancy. We have a beautiful boy who passed away last October at 17 months and is now looking down on us from Heaven (Bless you Joshua). We have a vibrant and alive daughter who is almost 17 months (she was born the day before her brother's first birthday). And the baby we miscarried at 12 weeks in late March. Just found out yesterday morning that we are expecting again! According to many sites, EDD should be 6-9-2013. I will be calling to schedule my first OB appointment early next week.


So sorry for your and your families loss :hugs:

Welcome and happy that you got BFP :happydance:


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Gals, oh yes Sarena! I am soo hearing you with saliva mouth! I've have been drinking HEAPS of water. I feel fine now, but felt blah this morning and the only thing that seemed to help was drinking water and nibbling on breakfast biscuits. I've got a feeling I'm going to go up and down with symptoms. Felt energized yesterday, yet horrid this morning. 

Taurus8484, lol, I was thinking the same thing with the sour patches and Old Bay. Have a Fantastic holiday!

Congratulations TwoRdue and ArmyMama! I'm sorry for what you have both had to go through. I'm so glad you got your BFPs! 

Olivelove, Isnt it great that there are so many great chics on here that know their stuff and offer advice and support. It sounds like everything is travelling the way it is supposed to. (Yay for Taurus8484 for working in a lab!)

Stay Happy and healthy Gals :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi 2rdue and Army :wave: 
Army i think we've chatted before on the smep thread? Congratulations on your bfp's.
Sorry to hear what you've both been through - have a feeling this is going to be a very supportive thread, we've been through an awful lot betwen us!!
Taurus have a lovely holiday! :flower:
Olivelove - keeping the pma for you hun, when are your levels checked next?

How are all the rest of you lovely ladies?
Af shouldv'e been due today for me so having a bit of a panicky day just in case its all been a big mistake and i'm not actually pregnant at all :dohh:
My 2year old has been vomming all night so i'm shattered today!


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - so many posts

OliveLove - FX and sticky dust for you :fairy: 

Babybaba has gone quiet - I do hope she is okay

welcome to Twordue and Armymama and massive hugs to you both :hugs:

Must dash - (am at work!)

Mizze xx


----------



## nicola ttc

I was wondering about Babybaba too. Hope she's ok.

Mizze - are we the only UK ladies on this thread? Everyone else seems to be US or Australia! Thats why you're all posting waaaaay past my bedtime.:haha:

Usually when i'm pregnant i strt waking up stupid times like 3am and not being able to sleep again so i'm sure (hoping!!) i'll be up chatting to you soon enough!


----------



## Mizze

Hi nicola- I think we maybe!

I have been pondering all this beta and blood stuff- its so alien to me! We just dont have anything like that here. At least I havent come across it yet

I think there are big pros and cons to having all those tests so early - if things are looking good then you are on :cloud9: and you have peace of mind but if things arent as good as you would like them then you get total panic when perhaps you dont need it

For you American and Australian ladies in the UK apart from an initial appt with your Midwife (and assuming no difficult history) then you get to see them at 10 weeks when you fill in a large questionnaire and then you get a scan at 12 weeks to see if all is well and to date the pregnancy and thats it! :) 

Mizze x


----------



## nicola ttc

..and a 20 week scan Mizze!
You can get beta's here but aren't offered routinely as if the numbers aren't increasing, they're not increasing - nothing that you can do about it by knowing! -thats what my dr told me anyway!

Mizze will you get an early scan too because of your losses?

I'm not sure what the plan for me will be this time.:shrug: I was being regularly scanned etc and was in hospital for 5 weeks before having Emily and had an emcs in the end because i had placenta previa and accreta and was bleeding and contracting which they couldn't control so had no other option.
My last 4 children have been pre-term and emcs's but all for different reasons!
I've been told that because i've had multiple sections, the risk for each thing is slightly higher but still overall a tiny risk - i've just been incredibly unlucky!
We were given the go-ahead to try again and here we are!
Expecting to be early so should probably be in the May or April babies thread but think i'm gonna stick here with you guys!:thumbup:


----------



## Mizze

Oh yes the 20 wk scan - I was thinking 1st tri but yes - you get a 12 wk and a 20 wk and if all is good thats your lot!

Im asking for an 8wk scan this time my two MMC's though they didnt show till 9 and 11 weeks were actually 6-7wk losses so the 8 wk scan with Caitlyn last time helped relax me hugely.

Do stay nicola! On my December Dreamers thread last time the first baby was born mid October and the last (Caitlyn!) mid January but we all stayed together and over 30 of us still speak daily via FB - they have been my rock and reliance in good times and bad for well over 2 yrs now. 

Am inputting into a VIT D thread in first tri at teh moment - anyone else had any instructions over taking vitamin D this time round - it wasnt mentioned at all with Caitlyn! I had to find out about it on here

Mizze xx

Mizze


----------



## armymama2012

Yes, Nicola, I believe we have chatted before but not in a little while!


----------



## Babybaba

Aww hey everyone I'm still here, just on my phone so hard to reply individually, but I am loving the positivity on this thread!

Wel on Tuesday I just cried and cried all day because of the light brown spotting,
:(
Went to the Doctor on Wednesday morning and just said I can't keep putting myself through this heart ache, as this is potentially my 4th miscarriage in a row...
the Doctor was really nice, he wants me to keep my appointment for Thursday next week, and if anything happens between now and then (bleeding gets heavier red blood etc) to go to casualty.
He wants me to let him know what the outcome is, 
If its another miscarriage they will bring me in for baseline blood tests and then refer me to gyne, he says I don't have a problem with conceiving, but have a problem with keeping the pregnancy an that hopefully it'll be something easily fixed like with baby asprin...

I still have the odd bit of spotting, still very light brown and scant. Tryin to stay positive but I am finding peace with the knowledge that they will help me now if something goes wrong and not just say its bad luck....

I know this is probably the wrong thing to do, but I'm desperate to try anything, i started taking baby asprin yesterday, I've nothing to loose by trying it if it is a problem with my blood? And I'm sure you ladies know that feeling of desperation when you will try and do anything if it meant a healthy baby!!!

Sigh
So that's where I'm at at the moment
Praying and waiting for a miracle!!

Xxxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies: )

I'm in little New Zealand


----------



## nicola ttc

I think all of us would do whatever possible to keep our babies safe babybaba so if taking the baby aspirin might help, it's worth a shot! Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:
I'm on my phone too and keep forgetting about bits i wanted to comment on because i cant see them when replying :dohh:
Mezze i'm not going anywhere! Don't know about the vit d- is it recommended you take it now? I'm taking a pregnacare supplement and think it has some in. What amounts should you take?


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Went to doc-based in Ireland so no Hcg test for me either :( i said i have a good feeling about this one-she said me too! :)

Got my perscription and can't wait to start taking it. Babybaba, nothing wrong with taking baby aspirin at all.go for it and remember the games not over yet, i have everything crossed for you.

Armymama-so sorry for your losses, wishing you happy and healthy 9 months!

TwoRdue how are you getting on? 

I gave in to my "craving" and had McDonalds as a treat tonight. Totally worth it. Forgot how good fries are:)

Get little feelings down in the general womb area-is that normal for early pregnancy? anytime i feel anything paranoia rears its ugly head.


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta  Yes, Im loving the support everyone is giving! Its very reassuring. I hope your energizing days will be more frequent!

Nicola  thank you so much, my levels are getting checked again tomorrow, but not sure when I will get a call about the results because its the weekend. Hopefully my doctor will call on Saturday! Oh no about your LO. Youre the one who is supposed to be vomiting all over the place :haha: hopefully not though! LOL and btw, your are a June mommy anyway, doesnt matter if the baby will come in April or May ;)

Mizze  Thank you, hun. I need all the possible fingers to be crossed! LOL Hope you had fun at work!:winkwink:

Babybaba  I know I havent had many miscarriages, but I feel like I might have a problem having the baby stick. I started on progesterone cream, heard some really amazing things about it. Some ladies had recurrent miscarriages, and after administering the cream during their last pregnancy, they were able to have the baby! Its got to do with low levels of progesterone in their bodies, which is responsible for the lining. So I ran to Whole Foods yesterday and got one just in case. It cant hurt you! I will be praying for you!:hugs:

Sarena  Its so great that you and the doctor have a good feeling about this pregnancy! That must mean something! :thumbup: Gosh, I havent had McDonalds in sooo long! I did have some junk food today, though, was craving hot cheetos, LOL. Everyday I crave something else! and it's always junk :haha: I'm going to look more like a cow than a woman at the end of this pregnancy:dohh:


----------



## TwoRdue

Im going great thanks, morning sickness has started and I love it :)
I have my second lot of bloods on Monday and the nurse thinks the embryo has split but we really wont know till our first scan in three weeks


----------



## raelynn

I've been craving nothing but junk lately too. Fries and chips and all that bad stuff


----------



## OliveLove

TwoRdue said:


> Im going great thanks, morning sickness has started and I love it :)
> I have my second lot of bloods on Monday and the nurse thinks the embryo has split but we really wont know till our first scan in three weeks

I want my MS to start so badly! It would be so reassuring! Lucky you:winkwink:


----------



## OliveLove

raelynn said:


> I've been craving nothing but junk lately too. Fries and chips and all that bad stuff

Ugh, why does that happen?? Aren't we supposed to be craving healthy stuff so babies are healthy?? LOL. The good thing about me is that I won't allow myself to eat junk until I have eaten tons of good stuff :muaha:


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Olivelove, I wish I had your dedication to not just eating junk food whenever. With my last pregnancy I gave up smoking :blush: the day I got my BFP (I know, stupid me for smoking at all in the first place... Damn nicotine addiction!), so I did really well to not take it back up after my miscarriage... (won't go back either!) but let's just say, giving up smoking, having morning sickness where eating was the only thing that made me feel better, then having a MC did not do wonders for my waistline! I've put on over a stone. :blush: Very depressing... Oh well, I'm trying to not go as feral this time with junk (my Thai chicken salad was delicious last night!).... DH brought home chilli lime cashews last night... Damn they are good! Lol :thumbup:

Thanks for posting Babybaba, I'm glad that your spotting is light brown and scant. It's really good that your Dr was happy for you to wait til next week to have your scan as that makes me very optimistic that he didnt see a need to bring it forward? It's good to know that he was nice, supportive and reassuring. Xx

I can relate Sarena and Mizzie, I've never had any extra tests done (like HCG or betas etc, all foreign to me too)... My normal Dr just gives the referral (doesn't really do anything, just writes the referral out), and the first thing that will happen is the 8wk scan. (some OBGYN it's 12wks)
I've heard baby aspirin and progesterone cream mentioned, but what is the go with that? Is that something the Dr must prescribe? Is it something I should look into? 

Hey TwoRdue (every time I see your name my eyes read it as two rude! Lol) So they think you might be having twins? How do you feel about that? xx

Well I feel like I've written heaps. I hope you are all feeling happy and healthy! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - babybaba lovely to see you here sweetie - Im very pleased to hear that the spotting is both scant and brown. That seems like a very good sign to me. 

Im very interested in the baby asprin and progesterone cream too - are there any potential side effects??

I did see a UK study recently about super fertility - the study suggested that possibly those of us who have recurrent miscarriages can be actually super fertile and accept all embryos whereas women with normal fertility (im paraphrasing madly here obviously!) just accept the more viable embryos so they dont miscarry - I think this relates to early MC's only- If it happens again (and im struggling with my PMA today) then I will be asking about this I think. 

Anyway - no MS for 2 days now and no sign of it today -I KNOW syptoms come and go and I KNOW its really early but my head knows it - my Heart on hte other hand is struggling - bleugh!!! :blush::cry::blush:

Bubsta I went back to smoking after each of my MMC's (having given up before my first BFP) gave up the weekend after we concived Caitlyn and havent had one since. 

I hope everyone is having a good positive day xxx :hugs::hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubsta - lol it does look like that. I am pretty freaked out about it as it means they will be mono di and at a higher risk of miscarriage, it feels like history repeating as that is how it was with my last twins. I miscarried so late and they could not find anything wrong with them or me and put it down as the type of pregnancy, at the same time I would be excited if all went smooth.


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> Morning all - babybaba lovely to see you here sweetie - Im very pleased to hear that the spotting is both scant and brown. That seems like a very good sign to me.
> 
> Im very interested in the baby asprin and progesterone cream too - are there any potential side effects??
> 
> Anyway - no MS for 2 days now and no sign of it today -I KNOW syptoms come and go and I KNOW its really early but my head knows it - my Heart on hte other hand is struggling - bleugh!!! :blush::cry::blush:
> 
> Bubsta I went back to smoking after each of my MMC's (having given up before my first BFP) gave up the weekend after we concived Caitlyn and havent had one since.

Oh sweetie, don't you hate it when you have those days where you think the worst... You know what advice you would give others and that MS does go up and down...but sometimes it's so hard to take the same advice when it's to yourself. I went through this earlier in the week, so I started to worry... Sure enough, the last two days MS has been back with vengeance. We should be considering ourselves lucky that we get to have a break from feeling crap... But do we? No, we go into stress mode. I'm sure everything is fine Hun. You'll see, it will come back. :hugs:
Good girl for giving up smoking. It's a challenge isn't it! 
Try and put a smile on your dial babe. Hugs coming to you. X :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

TwoRdue said:


> Bubsta - lol it does look like that. I am pretty freaked out about it as it means they will be mono di and at a higher risk of miscarriage, it feels like history repeating as that is how it was with my last twins. I miscarried so late and they could not find anything wrong with them or me and put it down as the type of pregnancy, at the same time I would be excited if all went smooth.

I thought it would have to be a massive reminder for you. :hugs: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with mono di and why that means it's a higher risk? What does that mean moving forward with you if you do have twins? It sucks that you have to wait three weeks til you find out! Exciting times! Xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning ladies (or evening or night wherever in the world you are) :hi:

TwoRdue - i can see that would be really worrying but i guess all you can do is wait and see and hope for a happy outcome!

We lost Emily from a pneumothorax (popped lung) due to extreme prematurity. She was so early because of where the placenta attached which could happen again... My dr said even if it does, this is a different baby, a different pregnancy and there is absolutely nothing to suggest the outcome would be the same! Wanted to tell you that because i think it applies to all of us! This is a new day, a new baby and we all need to try to stay positive - for ourselves and each other!!

For the ladies that were wondering about progesterone and aspirin - the theories are...

Aspirin - (baby aspirin=half tablet a day or low dose aspirin) Aspirin thins the blood. There have been lots of studies that show when rcmc's happen and there is no 'reason', later pregnancies have been succesful taking this. It's to do with blood clotting too much in the cord/placenta as it's developing and cutting off nutrients to the baby. There hasn't been shown to be any risk in taking this so some people think 'why not??'

Progesterone - When you ovulate, the oestrogen in your body drops and progesterone starts rising because it tells the uterus to thicken and accept an embryo. The progesterone in pregnancy should increase during pregnancy because it helps blood flow around the womb - especially until week 8 when the placenta takes over production of progesterone. Before that it's the ovaries job. Again, there hasn't been shown to be a risk of using progesterone so, why not?

Neither are routinely prescribed for pregnant women in the uk (don't know about anywhere else) unless there has been a history of rpmc and no known cause. I think it's a kind of 'well, nothing else has showed up as the cause so lets give this a go' kind of practice here.:shrug: I'm not sure if you can buy cyclogest (progesterone) in our chemists or not.

Hope that helps!!

Mizze - i was thinking about trying progesterone too. It can also reduce the risk of pre term labour (my last 4 were born at 35, 34, 32 then 25 weeks) but they started giving it to me at 20 weeks which i think was too late. Going to research buying it here now....

Raelynn and Olivelove - i'm with you on the wanting to eat rubbish!!
All i've wanted this last week is chicken doner kebab...have made a variety of different chicken styles with rice, salad or pitta bread but none have hit the spot yet.. (and i think oh and kids are getting a bit sick of chicken now:blush:)

Sorry for the whole essay! Hope everyone is well. 

I am actually salivating at the thought of chicken kebab now....mmmmmm


----------



## Mizze

Bubsta said:


> Oh sweetie, don't you hate it when you have those days where you think the worst... You know what advice you would give others and that MS does go up and down...but sometimes it's so hard to take the same advice when it's to yourself. I went through this earlier in the week, so I started to worry... Sure enough, the last two days MS has been back with vengeance. We should be considering ourselves lucky that we get to have a break from feeling crap... But do we? No, we go into stress mode. I'm sure everything is fine Hun. You'll see, it will come back. :hugs:
> Good girl for giving up smoking. It's a challenge isn't it!
> Try and put a smile on your dial babe. Hugs coming to you. X :hugs:

Thank you that made me feel a lot better! :hugs::hugs: I love "put a smile on your dial!" :haha::haha:

Funnily enough I found giving up when I knew I was pregnant to be easy - for 10 years id been trying to quit the evil weed but never lasted long but as soon as I knew I was pregnant it was as though a switch flicked in my brain and my body said "right thats it you cant now" - Which is great for me but not much help to anyone else! Am 2 1/2 years smoke free now! 





nicola ttc said:


> Morning ladies (or evening or night wherever in the world you are) :hi:
> 
> TwoRdue - i can see that would be really worrying but i guess all you can do is wait and see and hope for a happy outcome!
> 
> We lost Emily from a pneumothorax (popped lung) due to extreme prematurity. She was so early because of where the placenta attached which could happen again... *My dr said even if it does, this is a different baby, a different pregnancy and there is absolutely nothing to suggest the outcome would be the same! Wanted to tell you that because i think it applies to all of us! This is a new day, a new baby and we all need to try to stay positive - for ourselves and each other*!!
> 
> For the ladies that were wondering about progesterone and aspirin - the theories are...
> 
> Aspirin - (baby aspirin=half tablet a day or low dose aspirin) Aspirin thins the blood. There have been lots of studies that show when rcmc's happen and there is no 'reason', later pregnancies have been succesful taking this. It's to do with blood clotting too much in the cord/placenta as it's developing and cutting off nutrients to the baby. There hasn't been shown to be any risk in taking this so some people think 'why not??'
> 
> Progesterone - When you ovulate, the oestrogen in your body drops and progesterone starts rising because it tells the uterus to thicken and accept an embryo. The progesterone in pregnancy should increase during pregnancy because it helps blood flow around the womb - especially until week 8 when the placenta takes over production of progesterone. Before that it's the ovaries job. Again, there hasn't been shown to be a risk of using progesterone so, why not?
> 
> Neither are routinely prescribed for pregnant women in the uk (don't know about anywhere else) unless there has been a history of rpmc and no known cause. I think it's a kind of 'well, nothing else has showed up as the cause so lets give this a go' kind of practice here.:shrug: I'm not sure if you can buy cyclogest (progesterone) in our chemists or not.
> 
> Hope that helps!!
> 
> Mizze - i was thinking about trying progesterone too. It can also reduce the risk of pre term labour (my last 4 were born at 35, 34, 32 then 25 weeks) but they started giving it to me at 20 weeks which i think was too late. Going to research buying it here now....


Wise words hun - thank you, especially since it cant be easy to explain to a new group again what happened with Emily. 

Interesting on the asparin and I wonder if we can get the progesterone cream here. I think I will be buying baby asprin at the weekend then at the very least. 

Caitlyn was born out the sun roof at 42+3 because she wasnt responding to the 4 (YEP 4) lots of induction drugs I had so prem labour wasnt in my thinking so much! 

TwoRdue (and yes I kept seeing it as Tworude too) :hugs: it must be very hard to have that extra worry

:dust: sticky dust to us all xx

Mizze x


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks all,

Bubsta - Mono di is where they share the same placenta and are at a high risk of cord compression and stopping air and food supply to each other or twin to twin transfer. If it is twins or a singleton then I will be through the hospital system as they are classing this as a high risk pregnancy due to the late miscarriage. Camt wait till my first scan though 

Mizze - I am so sorry for your loss, it is never easy and all the best with a H&H pregnancy.


----------



## Sarena

Mizze-just read the super fertile articles online, and wondering is this me? Thanks for sharing, its really interesting and seems to maybe fit bill-conceived 4 times since july last year....

To add to what has already been said about progesterone and aspirin, I see it as a why not, they are not known to cause any harm(except to your wallet for progesterone!) and there are mixed results about success, but for me at this stage, its better than nothing. Alas, there are no guarantees. 
Bubsta-I got prescribed progesterone and aspirin by specialist, probably worth running it by them anyway.

Olivelove-I am totally with you about the balanced diet-love fruit and veg and wholegrains, hoping it all balances out! 

With regard to worries about subsiding MS, doc said the only thing i should look out of is BB no longer sore/tender. About 5 times a day i press them gently, as a test to be sure! If anyone saw me! they feel about a size bigger already!!


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks for explaining the baby Asprin and progesterone Nicola. If I am unsuccessful this time around, I will be talking to my OBGYN further about this. 
I can completely relate Mizzie, I felt so guilty every time I had a ciggie with having my 4yo daughter, and my MIL died of cancer (non smoking related) 3years ago... So I was so disappointed in myself for not being able to give up.... Yet soon as I found out I was pregnant, a switch went off and that was it. In the whole scheme of things, gave up easily. Ah the mental games...
Thanks for explaining twoRdue. Now i understand better. :hugs: Nicola said it perfectly, this is a whole new pregnancy and new baby/babies. It sounds as though they will monitor more due to your previous history, so that can only be a good thing. :hugs:

Great Sarena, something else for me to worry about, :dohh: lol. I'm sure I'll be prodding my BBs even more now, lol. (they are no where near as sore as they were a week ago... But they aren't any smaller). 

Have a great day/night gals! Xx :coffee:


----------



## raelynn

Bubsta - I've been doing the same thing, keep checking my boobs. They aren't super sore, just mildly when I push on them. Now I'm worrying!

I also had a bout of some pretty strong AF-like cramps tonight and it had me worrying too!


----------



## TwoRdue

How many week was anyone when breast tenderness started? I am just over four weeks and not really feeling tender at the moment


----------



## Bubsta

Well Raelynn and TwoRdue, hopefully that means we might have just disproved that theory? (or all three of us are in trouble, lol) I honestly think evyone is different. My first pregnancy (which I MC'd) my BBs were crazy sore... With my DD I think my BBs were sore in the beginning and then settled down and just grew.... Last pregnancy (MC) they started off a little sore but settled down. This time... They were my first pregnancy symptom. They were crazy sore like the very first time I was pregnant. Now everyday the soreness is settling... Just still bigger than usual. there are plenty of stories where women get no symptoms at all, so I think if you haven't got sore BBs yet, or they are not as sore, I would try not to worry about it. :hugs:
Have yor AF cramps settled down Raelynn?? Xx :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

With my MC my boobs were sore right away and I miscarried at 5 weeks so they obviously weren't a good sign for me then. I don't generally tend to get much soreness, even with AF and they aren't very sensitive on normal days so I just think it is something that I won't get too bad. This time, they felt completely normal up until a couple days ago and now just mildly sensitive. Who knows :shrug:

My cramping did stop. It was just for a minute or two but felt just like it does when AF is about to start, kind of intense cramping right before the flow. I haven't had anything since then so I'm hoping it was just stretching pains. It was just a bit disconcerting because they were more intense then all the little minor twinges I've had so far.


----------



## Bubsta

raelynn said:


> My cramping did stop. It was just for a minute or two but felt just like it does when AF is about to start, kind of intense cramping right before the flow. I haven't had anything since then so I'm hoping it was just stretching pains. It was just a bit disconcerting because they were more intense then all the little minor twinges I've had so far.

That's a relief Hun, :hugs: I think it probably was just stretching pain. It does kinda freak you out a bit when those sort of pains happen. A had a couple of stabbing pains a couple of days ago that made me stop mid stride. Then they went away. I think the bubbas are just trying to keep us on our toes! The cheeky little monkeys stressing us out. :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Ah yes the pains!! Freak you out don't they. I had a sharp stabbing pain a few days ago on the left side of my groin but I remember this and it's the stretching pains as everything loosens. I think the cramping pains are different BUT it's also a sign of early pregnancy. I have friends who are 90% through their pregnancies and they got loads of cramps early on (they haven't had losses) and when they saw my bfp they were wishing me lots of cramps! :)

My boobs aren't sore. But they are occasionally tingly. But I remember from Caitlyn that they were never really sore then either. I remember frantically checking them and getting upset because they weren't sore!


Mizze x


----------



## Babybaba

Hey everyone,

I'm just chuckling to myself as we are all so alike!
Ive a picture of us all prodding our boobs willing them to hurt!! Hehe
I'm sure symptoms will kick in soon, it always baffles me when some women talk about getting ms and loads of symptoms before they've even got a bfp!!!

I feel a bit "hungover" today? My boobs are not sore at al, maybe seem a little fuller?! 
Gosh it's just so hard to tell in these early days! 

Wish I could fast forward us all to the delivery suite!! Hehehe! Now wouldn't that be amazing!!

Nicola thanks for putting up the info about aspirin and prog! Ive been taking the low dose aspirin for 4 days now! Hoping it helps! Sure I've nothing to loose by giving it a go!! Only alot to gain if we have a healthy baby!!! *fingers crossed*!!!

Has anyone had an hcg beta yet?

I had one yesterday at 19dpo, results came back at 1001.
I'm going for another draw tomorrow, hoping the number double!
Then I have a scan on Thursday at 8.45AM.
They are being really great this time because of my history, they said if all goes ok they will scan me once a week (for reassurance) until I get to 14 weeks....
Just really hoping and praying that things do go ok!! 

It's just such an emotional roller coaster! But we are on this ride together ladies!!!
Let's do this!!! ;)

Sending many positive thoughts to you all!!
Xoxoxo


----------



## Babybaba

Oh forgot to mention, because the hcg came back at 1001, it made me instantly think of 101 Dalmatians, so I am going to nickname this little bean Dotty!! Come on Dotty grow baby grow!! 
Hehe
Xox


----------



## TwoRdue

Wouldn't that be great to all be delievring at the same time. I wish my boobs would hurt as it may make me feel pregnant, I just want to feel it. 

My beta w as 350 at 15dpo and next blood's are Monday at 19dpo, can't wait.

You must be so excited for your first scan. Yay


----------



## Babybaba

Twordue, yes I would Lovee to have sore boobs raging ms and every pregnancy symptom going!!! 

All I've got is the horrible ones- light brown spotting every so often and mild cramps!! :(

Looking forward to the scan BUT absolutely terrified at the same time!!! I've been warned that all I'll probably see is the sac at that point, just want to see something!! 
But Thursday's will be my scan day, will hopefully be my fave days! Ohhhh please please let everything go ok! ( sorry nervous wreck here lol)

Not long to go until your next bloods Hun! Will u be getting an early scan? 

Xxx


----------



## raelynn

I had a beta at 15dpo - 166 and 18dpo - 452. I go back again on Tuesday for another at 23dpo. I'm hoping at that point they'll schedule me for my first scan and I guess, assuming everything goes well, I'll be released from my fertility clinic and move on to my obgyn (that I haven't yet called).


----------



## Mizze

Yey for Dottie!! :)

Stressed out at lack of symptoms earlier and bought more tests. Took one where you have to hold it in the pot of pee for 20 seconds and then check results after 2 minutes. Was mightily relieved when it went + after 10 seconds!!

Mizze x


----------



## TwoRdue

Mizze - I know what you mean, I want to pos just to make sure all is well. Last night I felt so normal it had me worried. This morning nipples are sensitive and slight nausea. Yay lol.
Second lot of beta tomorrow


----------



## Babybaba

:( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.

My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...

My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...

I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all, 
Xxxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Babybaba - I so sorry to hear, its nice to hear that you have a very supportive husband as you will both need each other, I wish you the luck and you can find what is wrong so you can finally get your rainbow.x Big hugs to you both.x


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Babybaba, I am so sad for you and your hubby. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this again. I'm glad that Hubby is there with you and supporting you. As TwoRdue has said, i really hope that you get your Rainbow baby soon. Much love. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

After reading Babybaba's sad news it has left me with a very heavy heart. 
After having my first wee this morning, I wiped and it was light brown CM. This is my 4th pregnancy (I have 1DD) and I have never had this before. I've been a 2nd time and there is nothing else but it has now made me very paranoid. Why can't things just be easy for all of us. It sucks big time that we have to have these losses and scares. 
Hugs to everyone. Xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubsta said:


> After reading Babybaba's sad news it has left me with a very heavy heart.
> After having my first wee this morning, I wiped and it was light brown CM. This is my 4th pregnancy (I have 1DD) and I have never had this before. I've been a 2nd time and there is nothing else but it has now made me very paranoid. Why can't things just be easy for all of us. It sucks big time that we have to have these losses and scares.
> Hugs to everyone. Xx

I know what you mean, just the fact that i have hardly any symptoms has me freaking out. What I did learn from my last pregnancy is that you brown blood in pregnancy is normal, it can be implantation or old blood clearing its self out, I had lots on my last pregnancy but none on this one. I hope this helps.xxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh Babybaba I'm so sorry to see this sweetheart. My thoughts are with you and your husband. I do hope you are able to identify if there is a problem and, regardless I hope you have your rainbow baby soon 


:hug: best wishes and a candle lit for you all to see you through the darkness to the light xxx 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mizze

Bubsta it's very hard isn't it. I'm on my 4th pregnancy and this time round I feel fine. I hate it. All the other times I felt crap from bfp onwards. I hate the no nausea especially because I only had a little with my mmcs but lots with my DD. 
Hard days atm 

Mizze xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Oh Babybubba i'm so sorry to hear your sad news. :cry: It's just not fair. I wish you much strength in your journey and hope you get your rainbow really soon. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies. It is so hard isn't it? It's like at every step you're waiting for something to go wrong... oh for the days of ignorant bliss when you didn't check the toilet paper each time you go or spend half the day prodding your boobs or worrying about every little twinge. :shrug:
I have had really bad back ache the last couple of days and am just fearing the worst...my logical brain says it can be a normal part of pregnancy but my pal brain says this is it.... i guess thats 'pal normal'. 
Finding it hard to keep the pma at the moment - come on ladies, lets try! Repeat after me...this IS my rainbow, this IS my rainbow, this IS my rainbow.....


----------



## Mizze

This is my rainbow!! PMA in short supply here but I'm doing my hardest - nothing bad has happened everything is fine !! 

Mizze x


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you all, just got my BFP:
https://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy102/msp_teen/CB3CBCAB-3AE8-4F33-8B45-F1208540A082-3537-000005104CC860D6.jpg


SO EXCITED!

According to my ticker I should be due around June 14th (P.S my bday is June 6th, so hoping for a cute cuddly bday present!). This this may change though. This is a dark test for only 10 DPO!


----------



## Bubsta

Bless you Nicola and Mizzie! I needed to pull my head out of the pillow and lift myself up. :cry: (Geez these hormones suck! my emotions are just all over the show!) you girls (and TwoRdue) gave me the slap and hug I needed. :hugs: PMA, PMA, PMA.... Maybe if I say it over and over that maybe it might start to work...PMA, PMA..... Not there just yet but I'm not feeling quite as much the negative Nelly I was earlier today.... This is (hopefully) my rainbow, this is (hopefully) my Rainbow. Xxx

Welcome aboard Msp_teen. Congratulations on your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Sarena

Babybubba, i am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you have good supportive husband. I know how low this time is, but just looking around this site you can see so many women who do go on to have a baby, after reoccurring losses. Take care of yourself, and be kind to yourself. Thinking of you. 

Bubsta, brown blood is okay, scary as hell, but okay-so lets hope for the best, and forget about all this expecting/assuming the worst. To put it crudely, the games not up til we see red!

I want to apologize for what i wrote about tender BB a couple of days ago, i actually wrote it out of the entire context of the conversation, and may have put the fear of god in people.....to explain, i told the doc with my missed miscarriage my BB were no longer tender by 3 month scan, but were very tender for first few weeks-when i was actually pregnant. Then i asked her opinion for watching out for MMC and she said as long as BB don't go back to normal, should be fine. So really think its individual thing.

With regard to peoples fear of no morning sickness-mine has not really kicked in yet, but it only affects 50-70% of pregnant women. so even if you aint got it, it does not mean that you are not pregnant or a loss is imminent. I am a bit of a stats fiend, I find i t one of the few things that makes this awful reoccuring loss situation more tolerable, learning as much as possible, and understanding the odds, reasons, etc.

MSP_teen congrats! looking good! very strong line for 10days PO! Welcome to the group!


----------



## raelynn

Babybaba - I am so sorry for your loss! We all know from experience that this is a terrible thing to go through. So glad your husband is being so supportive though. At least you have that support to get through this.

Sarena - I don't think you are overreacting. Especially since one of the times this friend was pushing you to admit you were pregnant you weren't pregnant! Regardless, it is your own personal decision who you share your news with and when. It is not someones place to try and call you out. She's probably just excited for you to have your own but it is your news and you shouldn't be nagged into saying it. Besides, having experienced a loss before, I think we're all a little hesitant to share our happy news early since it is hard enough dealing with a loss on your own - it is worse having to tell everyone about it. Hopefully she lets up on you a bit so you can just relax a little and enjoy this.


----------



## Mizze

Msp teen Weclome and congratulations!! On your :bfp: this is already a lovely supportive group 

Sarena I think at the least your friend was extremely insensitive especially after your loss. Some people have no sense of boundaries. As for her ideas on parenting, I'm sure she is entirely perfect in every way and is clearly superior to everyone else. Personally I enjoy working, it's good for me (and again I'm talking about me personally here) and spending time with others is imho good for my daughter. 


Mizze x


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubsta - How are you feel? I to work myself up with any little thing, like just not feeling pregnant gets me and every time I go to the toilet I am always looking for blood - as I lost my twins so late in my last pregnancy it makes me feel there is never a safe place but my OH and I were talking yesterday and we are just going to try and enjoy every moment we have as we can not change what lies are head of use. I do hope though that it is a beautiful rainbow for us all.

Sarena - Really its ok, I would have been a basket case about it one way or another, im just happy I have somewhere to go to be a basket case lol as for your friend she should not be asking you that as it is up to you when you want it out there and not to be forced with it, I am going to tell family once I have had my first scan at 7 weeks.


----------



## OliveLove

Babybaba said:


> :( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
> I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.
> 
> My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...
> 
> My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...
> 
> I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all,
> Xxxx

Oh huni...I hope the baby will still be ok... My heart is aching for you. I will be thinking of you and praying for everything to be alright!:hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> After reading Babybaba's sad news it has left me with a very heavy heart.
> After having my first wee this morning, I wiped and it was light brown CM. This is my 4th pregnancy (I have 1DD) and I have never had this before. I've been a 2nd time and there is nothing else but it has now made me very paranoid. Why can't things just be easy for all of us. It sucks big time that we have to have these losses and scares.
> Hugs to everyone. Xx

So true, everyone seems to get pregnant easily and have the baby without any worries. We are in the worry group, but it doesn't mean we can't have happy moments either:hugs: I heard a lot of people bleed and it's nothing to worry about! :hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

nicola ttc said:


> Hi ladies. It is so hard isn't it? *It's like at every step you're waiting for something to go wrong... oh for the days of ignorant bliss when you didn't check the toilet paper each time you go or spend half the day prodding your boobs or worrying about every little twinge.* :shrug:
> I have had really bad back ache the last couple of days and am just fearing the worst...my logical brain says it can be a normal part of pregnancy but my pal brain says this is it.... i guess thats 'pal normal'.
> Finding it hard to keep the pma at the moment - come on ladies, lets try! Repeat after me...this IS my rainbow, this IS my rainbow, this IS my rainbow.....

Oh gosh, every hours I go to the bathroom and expect bleeding. That's what's going to happen until we reach the magical 12th week.. but even then we'll worry! I've been squeezing my boobs every few hours to see if they are still sore, I thought I was the only one! LOL


----------



## OliveLove

msp_teen said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you all, just got my BFP:
> https://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy102/msp_teen/CB3CBCAB-3AE8-4F33-8B45-F1208540A082-3537-000005104CC860D6.jpg
> 
> 
> SO EXCITED!
> 
> According to my ticker I should be due around June 14th (P.S my bday is June 6th, so hoping for a cute cuddly bday present!). This this may change though. This is a dark test for only 10 DPO!

Congrats, hun! And welcome! :flower:


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Babybubba, i am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you have good supportive husband. I know how low this time is, but just looking around this site you can see so many women who do go on to have a baby, after reoccurring losses. Take care of yourself, and be kind to yourself. Thinking of you.
> 
> Bubsta, brown blood is okay, scary as hell, but okay-so lets hope for the best, and forget about all this expecting/assuming the worst. To put it crudely, the games not up til we see red!
> 
> I want to apologize for what i wrote about tender BB a couple of days ago, i actually wrote it out of the entire context of the conversation, and may have put the fear of god in people.....to explain, i told the doc with my missed miscarriage my BB were no longer tender by 3 month scan, but were very tender for first few weeks-when i was actually pregnant. Then i asked her opinion for watching out for MMC and she said as long as BB don't go back to normal, should be fine. So really think its individual thing.
> 
> With regard to peoples fear of no morning sickness-mine has not really kicked in yet, but it only affects 50-70% of pregnant women. so even if you aint got it, it does not mean that you are not pregnant or a loss is imminent. I am a bit of a stats fiend, I find i t one of the few things that makes this awful reoccuring loss situation more tolerable, learning as much as possible, and understanding the odds, reasons, etc.
> 
> MSP_teen congrats! looking good! very strong line for 10days PO! Welcome to the group!

I want my MS to come so badly! I know it's normal not to have it, but I'll feel better if I get it. I've been researching so much about different kinds of miscarriages and the symptoms, causes, etc. I feel like I'm doing everything I can to prevent it, but if it happens it means it had to happen - gene abnormality. I know it sounds crazy, but it's making me feel better.


----------



## TwoRdue

I got my second lot of beta today, just over 1000 for 18dpo, was 350 at 14dpo. I was holding my breath when she started to read out the numbers. Yay


----------



## OliveLove

TwoRdue said:


> I got my second lot of beta today, just over 1000 for 18dpo, was 350 at 14dpo. I was holding my breath when she started to read out the numbers. Yay

That's amazing! Congrats! :) I will be holding my breath tomorrow..


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!


----------



## TwoRdue

Army - I'm sorry you are going throught this and I wish you all the best.x

Good luck Olive.x


----------



## Mizze

Fx for you army xxx wishing you the best possible outcome xxx

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Good luck for tomorrow Olive

Meant to say I'm a previous post -Sarena don't worry about the bb thing am sure we would all have been squishing ours regularly regardless!!

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Very heavy feeling - like you get in a period -at the moment 'down there'. Am trying to work out if this is good, bad. or just something I wouldnt have noticed at all if I wasnt pregnant! :wacko: Feel another poas moment coming on!

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Nicola, how is your back Hun? Back ache is horrible. I don't have a good back when I'm not pregnant. When I was pregnant with my DD I had to have my back strapped every day.... So I'm looking forward to going through THAT again. :dohh: I hope it's feeling a bit better Nicola. :flower:

Hey Sarena, no apology needed sweet. (I can't find the post that the others are talking about with your friend, it doesn't sound like she put you in a very nice position though)

TwoRdue, Mizzie, Sarena, Olivelove (sorry if I've missed anyone), thanks for your positive words around the spotting. It's ironic isn't it, that we give this information to others, yet when it happens to ourselves, it seems so much harder to accept that it can be normal. I've had a tiny bit more this afternoon (I'm talking less than a matchstick) and a fair bit of (not painful) cramping... So of course it's worrying me again... It's good to read your comments over again to try and give me a little reassurance. I'm thinking the next few days will tell. I have sciatic pain as well at the moment. Geez I feel like a whinger today! Lol

Mizzie, I think the heavy feeling is normal. I've had that the last few days too. Not so much bloated, as heavy/fat feeling, lol. You PO that stick if it makes you feel better babe! Lol

I understand OliveLove what your saying about MS, if it subsides I start to worry. My BBs arent as sore as they were... Every little thing sends us into a spin doesn't it. 

Oh Armywife, I'm so sorry you have this uncertainty. I have everything crossed for you that everything turns out fine. I hope you get your results quickly. Hugs. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

TwoRdue said:


> my OH and I were talking yesterday and we are just going to try and enjoy every moment we have as we can not change what lies are head of use. I do hope though that it is a beautiful rainbow for us all.

Love it TwoRdue. It's the Best way to try and be. It's bloody hard sometimes, but even if we can do this every 2nd day, then it's going to make the time a lot easier to get through until scan days. Xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Army - i have everything crossed for you chick. Hoping the outcome is a good one. :hugs:
Twordue congrats on your beta numbers :thumbup: 
Olivelove good luck for yours tomorrow.
Mizze -i get that heavy feeling too hun, kinda like af is gonna start any minute... it's worrying but i've had it in my pregnancies that have ended up with a healthy baby so please try not to panic!!
Bubsta still got the backache, but thanks for asking! Seems to be there all the time (not in waves )which seems to be normal - according to my friend and yours, mr google. :blush:
Have decided whats going to happen will happen. All we can do is keep ourselves as healthy as we can and do all the things we're supposed to in pregnancy. :shrug:
Pma, right girls?!?
I don't really have sore boobs at the moment and nausea comes and goes but not worrying about any of that. I've had 6 children and every single pregnancy has had different/changing symptoms so i agree with Sarena 100% - really is an individual thing!!


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Can I join you ladies? I have read all the posts and feel slghtly better than I am not the only woman in early pregnancy, randomly squeezing her boobs in the hope they are painful, or having palpatations every time I go the toilet in case there is any red!

This pregnancy had become the elephant in the room - DH never brings it up in conversation, whether he is in denial or just not wanting to get his hopes up. I start conversatins with the openers 'if this all works out...' or 'unless the usual luck occurs...'

I had the BFP in my profile picture at 13dpo and am happy it is so strong. I have sore boobs, nausea on/off, very bad fatigue and heightened sense of smell so desperatley hoping these dont disappear!


----------



## TwoRdue

Annie - Welcome

Bubsta - I spoke to soon, I to started to get some brown discharge and cm, I tried to stay calm but ended up going to the toilet every five min to check and then at 5 this morning I got terrible pains and had a painic but all seems to be fine and think that it was growing pains but when I feel back asleep I had this dream I was in the middle of know where and started bleed really bad a needed to get to a hospital, I was so happy when I realised that I was dreaming.
Now I am excited as my boobs are finally sore yay for painful BOOBS


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Hello. I had a MMC back in May....LO stopped growing at 6 weeks although we didnt find out until our 8 week appointment. Got my BFP on 9/18, 10dpo and am due June 2nd. I am very nervous that things will happen the exact same way but I am trying to stay positive that it was just a freak occurrence. I have a scan scheduled for 10/10. I will be 6 weeks 3 days. Hoping to see a HB!! Currently the only symptoms I have are sore bbs off and on, tired, starting to have an increase in bathroom trips.....trying not to read in too much to symptoms I have this time and what I had last time as I know all pregnancies are different. Wishing all you ladies the best of luck


----------



## OliveLove

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I have read all the posts and feel slghtly better than I am not the only woman in early pregnancy, randomly squeezing her boobs in the hope they are painful, or having palpatations every time I go the toilet in case there is any red!
> 
> This pregnancy had become the elephant in the room - DH never brings it up in conversation, whether he is in denial or just not wanting to get his hopes up. I start conversatins with the openers 'if this all works out...' or 'unless the usual luck occurs...'
> 
> I had the BFP in my profile picture at 13dpo and am happy it is so strong. I have sore boobs, nausea on/off, very bad fatigue and heightened sense of smell so desperatley hoping these dont disappear!

Welcome! :) that's a nice strong line! 

I could so relate about not talking to OH about this pregnancy. It's like it doesn't exist, we only had a conversation about when I found out, and now all the discussions have ceased. It's so different from the last time I was pregnant - we couldn't stop talking about the beanie! Hopefully we will all feel confident enough to resume talking about it!!!


----------



## OliveLove

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Hello. I had a MMC back in May....LO stopped growing at 6 weeks although we didnt find out until our 8 week appointment. Got my BFP on 9/18, 10dpo and am due June 2nd. I am very nervous that things will happen the exact same way but I am trying to stay positive that it was just a freak occurrence. I have a scan scheduled for 10/10. I will be 6 weeks 3 days. Hoping to see a HB!! Currently the only symptoms I have are sore bbs off and on, tired, starting to have an increase in bathroom trips.....trying not to read in too much to symptoms I have this time and what I had last time as I know all pregnancies are different. Wishing all you ladies the best of luck

Hi hun, welcome! I've also had a MMC last July. Hopefully, the odds of this happening again are on our side. I thought MMC was supposed to be rare??:wacko:

Good luck on your scan! I will probably have one (at least I'll ask) when I'm 8 weeks, so a long time from now!:coffee:


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies, I hope everything is going well..

So, I was supposed to get a call from my doctor about the beta results, but I think she forgot about me, LOL. I decided I will not be taking any more tests, beta or HPTs, I just want to enjoy this time and not be paranoid. If I have a MMC again, it's not like I could've prevented it. I'm applying progesterone cream twice a day, I got myself a baby aspirin, eating healthy, exercising and that's about what I can do right now.

For some reason I woke up this morning feeling calm. I felt like everything will be alright. Let's hope this is happening for a reason.

Oh! I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a baby girl and I was breast-feeding her :) such a cutie. :baby:


----------



## Mizze

Morning all - I posted again yesterday but it seems to have gotten eaten!

Welcome to Annie and Jewels xx -

Jewels its really hard when its an MMC isnt it - I felt like my body had betrayed me -especially since it took 4 weeks for signs of my MC to show. 

Anyway - being positive. 
TwoRdue big hugs :hugs: hoping you are feeling good today

Olive - cracking attitude - and its true - we cant prevent and we dont do any thing wrong - if something bad happens it isnt our fault. All we can do is stay safe and healthy and do the right things and hope for the best

Heavy foof feeling all day yesterday - thanks to Bubsta and Nicola for their comments - Nicola that was exactly it the feeling the AF was arriving at any time. Spoke to my December Dreamers (Caitlyn's due date group!) and got reasured by them. Several are pregnant again (later trimesters) and remembered the feeling. 

Also had to dash to the sink to retch when preparing C's breakfast which made me feel better - same this morning too! Another Poas went + very fast too 

Midwife appt today - dont know why im excited it will just be a meet and greet and on my part a plea for an early reasurrance scan at 8 weeks. 

:dust: and sticky beans to all

Hope Army is okay xxx 

Have had a couple of stabby pains now in my left groin will discuss with MW but they were days apart and only when I moved suddenly so im thing RLP not ectopic

DH and I discuss this baby but we barely mentioned my pregnancy with C until after the 8 week scan - its a VERY normal reaction not to want to discuss it in case it goes wrong again. Its hard for them too - they feel so helpless I think

So PMA today - good and strong.

Am off to Forest School today with C - should be interesting as its been hissing down most of the morning and night!

Mizze xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Welcome aboard Jewelsbaby and Annie! 
I know what your saying Annie about the elephant in the room. I think DH is trying his hardest to make it not too real until we have the scan. I know he'll be pooping himself that day just like all of us. X

I'm so glad you woke up feeling calm Olivelove. I really hope your able to keep hold of that lovely feeling. What a beautiful dream! I'll have some of those please! Xx

Oh TwoRdue. How stressful! It's ironic that you got spotting pretty much at the same time as me (as in I think my first spot was the morning of 4wks 6days. I think that there is something in that. That there is nothing to worry about and it's normal. What an awful dream! Yay for the boobs! Lol


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning ladies :wave:
Welcome Annie and Jewels.
I definitely relate to the 'elephant' pregnancy!! When i aske oh how he's feeling about me being pregnant he said 'not great to be honest, it's just the start of a really long period of worry' and thats pretty much the last time we spoke about it. :shrug:
I guess for us, it's not just about the getting past 12 weeks - we'll be worrying even when baby comes home as Edward was 4weeks 5 days.:cry:
Still trying to stay positive though. 
Olive - loving your attitude, you're right - nothing we can do!!
I have drs appt Friday and have got to call for midwife appt today. 
Mizze - hope your appointment goes well.
Anyone else got anything booked yet?

Oooh, also - got 2-3 on digi and test line darker than control line on frer. :happydance:


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> Also had to dash to the sink to retch when preparing C's breakfast which made me feel better - same this morning too! Another Poas went + very fast too
> 
> Midwife appt today - dont know why im excited it will just be a meet and greet and on my part a plea for an early reasurrance scan at 8 weeks.
> 
> Mizze xxx

Oh Mizzie, your funny. 'Had a retch which made me feel better'..... Where else can you read that but in a pregnancy post! I'm glad that makes you feel better. I took a page out of your book this morning too, POAS x2. Did the digi and knew that I would stress if it still said 2-3wks (which it did - I was hoping to see 3+)... But the next test was darker than the control line.... So stuff you digi! Lol. Felt better Nicola to see that we are the same! X

Good luck to all the girls with appointments coming up. Keep us up to date.

How are you feeling TwoRdue?

:hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Ah Nicola - yes you get to worry for a lot longer than us. :hug:
TBH when I found out I was pregnant with C I cried for 2 days - poor DH hovered around saying things like "but I thought you wanted to be pregnant" it was the thought of 3mcs in less than a year that made me cry but here we are over 2 years later with a healthy if temporarily stroppy 20 month old

Midwife appt was no go on the scan front - as Caitlyn's pregnancy was healthy then im no more risk than anyone else- which is great but means no 8 week scan. :( well okay, private it is then

Mizze xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Hahaha me too mizze. My mc's were before my 4yr old and the problems i've had since don't mean extra scans til week 16ish so yep, private it is. :rofl: when are you booking yours for??


----------



## Mizze

We had one with C that should have been exactly 8 weeks but they dated her 8+5 (although I think the original date was better) so im thinking in the 8-9weeks BUT - and this is going to test my PMA to the max. I have 2 day off work on the 25 and 26 October which would be 8+5ish again so perfect for the scan (I work Thursdays Fridays and alt Wednesdays)

BUT the reason I have it off is because its my 40th Birthday - so do I go with the PMA and get a lovely extra birthday pressie or if its not good news do I wreck forever my memories of my 40th as the day I found out about my 3rd mc.... 

Now thats a bit of a dilemma

Mizze xx


----------



## armymama2012

Well bloodwork and OB appointment for 11 am tomorrow to see if they can determine what caused my pain. (still getting the pain occasionally).


----------



## nicola ttc

Wish you luck for the morning army! Is the pain less than it was? Hopefully it was just things stretching and moving about. :hugs:
Mizze - that really is a dilemma!! One one hand i'd think do you want to risk it.... but i think i'd be inclined to go with the pma - best birthday present ever!! I'm away in ireland for a wedding those 3 days 24/25/26th Oct but if i do book one it'll be the start of that week. X


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Welcome and congratulations Jewelsbaby 81 and Annie 77! How are you coping? :flower:

Olivelove, your dream sounds divine! Good PMA, i like it!:cloud9:

Mizze-sorry to hear you have strong MS, but hear its a good sign anyway! I deleted my rant about friend, basically she was hounding me to out my pregnancy even when i wasn't, among other things!:growlmad:


Army-best of luck with appointment, how do you feel now? 

I have had some very light spotting in pantyliner today and yesterday:cry:, also some cream to pale yellow like discharge(TMI, i know) rang doc and have appointment tomorrow morning first thing for scan...bought more tests faster than you say jimminey cricket, and they still show 3+ weeks, which is good. Will have to wait and see.......:shrug:

Hubby has no interest in hearing anything about pregnancy, only because he is scared, and does not want me worrying, or us to get hopes up before scan. It tough when he is only one i can talk to about it! Thank goodness for Baby and Bump!:hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies, feeling better today, yesterday I had an increase in cm and had red blood throw it and made me panic but noting since, I had on and off bleeding in first tri with my last pregnancy and I don't want that with this one its just to stressful.

OH and I often talk about this one but the convo always starts with "if all goes well". We don't want to ignore it as not matter what happens from now this little bean is apart of us.

It's great to see appointments happening, I have another beta test on Monday and first scan on the 18 but I have to sign up with the hospital from six weeks so I won't get my own mid wife but I am happy with that as there classing it high risk so I will get a lot of monitoring this way.

Hope you are all well.xx


----------



## Mizze

Serena the discharge sounds spot on i have that its a good sign and the light spotting might well be nothing :hug:

TorQue fx for your tests I think light spotting is very common it just tends to panic us

Howling gale outside for us tonight!! Glad I'm indoors.

Feel pants but hoping I can plough on through, the next three days are working days.


----------



## nicola ttc

Sarena i'm with you! We just have to rant/panic/fret/get excited on here til our oh's catch up with us!!
Thank goodness for b&b - and more to the point, for you ladies!!
I'm sure everything is fine sarena, spotting is so common. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Xx
Twordue - high risk pregnancies are always treated really carefully in hospital, if you or they feel there is any problem whatsoever they'll do all they can to check it out - well thats my experience anyway! Hopefully you'll find it the same. :hugs:
I know this is tmi but does anyone else have tons of creamy/watery cm? Seriously - i keep getting so much i have to go check i'm not bleeding!
I am craving lime this week. Lime jelly today. Had chocolate lime sweets but couldn't face the choc bit in the middle. 
No nausea today but frer test line was so superdark it was stealing dye from the control line. :thumbup: 
Think i will do another digi on thursday to see if i can get a 3+.... i have become a bit of a poas addict. :blush:


----------



## armymama2012

nicola ttc said:


> Wish you luck for the morning army! Is the pain less than it was? Hopefully it was just things stretching and moving about. :hugs:
> Mizze - that really is a dilemma!! One one hand i'd think do you want to risk it.... but i think i'd be inclined to go with the pma - best birthday present ever!! I'm away in ireland for a wedding those 3 days 24/25/26th Oct but if i do book one it'll be the start of that week. X

It is less but maybe that's because of the Tylenol I keep taking every 10 hours lol.


----------



## armymama2012

Sarena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Welcome and congratulations Jewelsbaby 81 and Annie 77! How are you coping? :flower:
> 
> Olivelove, your dream sounds divine! Good PMA, i like it!:cloud9:
> 
> Mizze-sorry to hear you have strong MS, but hear its a good sign anyway! I deleted my rant about friend, basically she was hounding me to out my pregnancy even when i wasn't, among other things!:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Army-best of luck with appointment, how do you feel now?
> 
> I have had some very light spotting in pantyliner today and yesterday:cry:, also some cream to pale yellow like discharge(TMI, i know) rang doc and have appointment tomorrow morning first thing for scan...bought more tests faster than you say jimminey cricket, and they still show 3+ weeks, which is good. Will have to wait and see.......:shrug:
> 
> Hubby has no interest in hearing anything about pregnancy, only because he is scared, and does not want me worrying, or us to get hopes up before scan. It tough when he is only one i can talk to about it! Thank goodness for Baby and Bump!:hugs:

I feel like I have knots in my upper back but that probably has a lot to do with my horrible posture. Had some light cramping earlier today but no spotting or bleeding. Did have some major cramping but not bleeding after BDing last night.


----------



## raelynn

army - hope they figure out your pain and baby is doing just fine

I got my last beta today and it came back at 2821 so we're moving on to ultrasounds now! They said I can go as early as this Friday but hubby called while I was at work and they didn't have any appointments this Friday so I'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## TwoRdue

nicola ttc said:


> Sarena i'm with you! We just have to rant/panic/fret/get excited on here til our oh's catch up with us!!
> Thank goodness for b&b - and more to the point, for you ladies!!
> I'm sure everything is fine sarena, spotting is so common. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Xx
> Twordue - high risk pregnancies are always treated really carefully in hospital, if you or they feel there is any problem whatsoever they'll do all they can to check it out - well thats my experience anyway! Hopefully you'll find it the same. :hugs:
> I know this is tmi but does anyone else have tons of creamy/watery cm? Seriously - i keep getting so much i have to go check i'm not bleeding!
> I am craving lime this week. Lime jelly today. Had chocolate lime sweets but couldn't face the choc bit in the middle.
> No nausea today but frer test line was so superdark it was stealing dye from the control line. :thumbup:
> Think i will do another digi on thursday to see if i can get a 3+.... i have become a bit of a poas addict. :blush:

I have been getting watery cm, as I am using pessaries every time I have to put one in it feels like someone turned the water works on in there lol it is also mixed with stretchy cm. I didn't have that with my first pregnancy. As for cravings I want a big cup of star bucks coffee and I don't drink coffee but I'm not to sure if it's OK to give in to this one


----------



## armymama2012

raelynn said:


> army - hope they figure out your pain and baby is doing just fine
> 
> I got my last beta today and it came back at 2821 so we're moving on to ultrasounds now! They said I can go as early as this Friday but hubby called while I was at work and they didn't have any appointments this Friday so I'll have to wait until next week.

Yay for ultrasounds, I just want to see a heartbeat eventually but I'm a little ways off on that front


----------



## raelynn

I can't wait to see the heartbeat! I think it will feel a little more real then.


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> We had one with C that should have been exactly 8 weeks but they dated her 8+5 (although I think the original date was better) so im thinking in the 8-9weeks BUT - and this is going to test my PMA to the max. I have 2 day off work on the 25 and 26 October which would be 8+5ish again so perfect for the scan (I work Thursdays Fridays and alt Wednesdays)
> 
> BUT the reason I have it off is because its my 40th Birthday - so do I go with the PMA and get a lovely extra birthday pressie or if its not good news do I wreck forever my memories of my 40th as the day I found out about my 3rd mc....
> 
> Now thats a bit of a dilemma
> 
> Mizze xx

Hey Mizzie, I think we can all understand why you would be in two minds as to when to have your scan.... I think the way I look at it is this.... Regardless of the day, if the worst was to happen (which it won't!), then it won't matter what day you do it... It will always be remembered as happening within days of your 40th. But think what an awesome bdy pressie it will be when you see that little HB! What day does your birthday fall on? Is it possible to do the day after your bday? Then it's like an extended birthday! That is probably what I would do. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

Sarena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I deleted my rant about friend, basically she was hounding me to out my pregnancy even when i wasn't, among other things!:
> I have had some very light spotting in pantyliner today and yesterday:cry:, also some cream to pale yellow like discharge(TMI, i know) rang doc and have appointment tomorrow morning first thing for scan...bought more tests faster than you say jimminey cricket, and they still show 3+ weeks, which is good. Will have to wait and see.......:shrug:
> 
> Thank goodness for Baby and Bump!:hugs:

Hi Sarena, your friend sounded charming! :nope: 
It sounds like a few of us have had the spotting. I'm almost trying to look at is not being a bad thing, but being a positive sign (and no, I'm not saying if you don't get it that it's a bad sign, I know what us girls are like, we worry too much :hugs:) I'm trying to look at it as implantation bleed, and well, that's gotta be a good thing right? (doesn't mean I don't stress if I see it though :dohh:) 
Isnt it reassurancing when we get the POAS reading that we are after! 
Good luck at your scan. I'm sure it will be fine and I'm looking forward to seeing the smile in the words of your next post! :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

Ok... I have an embarrassing confession to make :blush: and I'm curious to know if I am alone in this? We haven't DTD since this one was conceived... I feel really bad for DH, but after getting spotting I'm just so paranoid. Hubby says he understands but I'm sure if I said lets go for it, he would be mighty happy, lol. I'm just so worried that if we DTD and then I bleed or worse, that I will blame the deed and therefore myself for saying lets go for it. I'm I just being overly paranoid? Am I alone in this? Xx


----------



## armymama2012

Bubsta said:


> Ok... I have an embarrassing confession to make :blush: and I'm curious to know if I am alone in this? We haven't DTD since this one was conceived... I feel really bad for DH, but after getting spotting I'm just so paranoid. Hubby says he understands but I'm sure if I said lets go for it, he would be mighty happy, lol. I'm just so worried that if we DTD and then I bleed or worse, that I will blame the deed and therefore myself for saying lets go for it. I'm I just being overly paranoid? Am I alone in this? Xx


We have only Bd'd once since we got our first BFP ( a week ago). I'm not spotting but am feeling crampy and especially after the Er visit on Sunday afternoon I don't want to aggravate anything.


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubsta said:


> Ok... I have an embarrassing confession to make :blush: and I'm curious to know if I am alone in this? We haven't DTD since this one was conceived... I feel really bad for DH, but after getting spotting I'm just so paranoid. Hubby says he understands but I'm sure if I said lets go for it, he would be mighty happy, lol. I'm just so worried that if we DTD and then I bleed or worse, that I will blame the deed and therefore myself for saying lets go for it. I'm I just being overly paranoid? Am I alone in this? Xx

I have not DTD and they OH is grat about it + with spotting it is recommended that you wait for a couple of days of no spotting to DTD, I hope this weekend :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Bubsta said:


> Ok... I have an embarrassing confession to make :blush: and I'm curious to know if I am alone in this? We haven't DTD since this one was conceived... I feel really bad for DH, but after getting spotting I'm just so paranoid. Hubby says he understands but I'm sure if I said lets go for it, he would be mighty happy, lol. I'm just so worried that if we DTD and then I bleed or worse, that I will blame the deed and therefore myself for saying lets go for it. I'm I just being overly paranoid? Am I alone in this? Xx

DH and I have only dtd twice since getting the bfp. Its mostly due to me being so tired by 830pm.


----------



## raelynn

I'm the same as jewels. Hubby and I haven't because I'm tired so early now and he's still on the staying up late schedule. At first I was just nervous to jeopardize anything but now I'm normally asleep before he even comes up to bed.


----------



## Diamonddust

Sarena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a MMC last october, and two early losses, -less than 5 weeks in May and June this year, I decided to take a break, I was getting depressed and obsessed. Plan was to wait until early loss testing ruled something out, i was due to be tested in a couple of weeks....
> 
> Surprise! I am just 4 weeks pregnant. Thought i was cracking up with pregnancy symptoms, did test to put mind at ease. Delighted and petrified at the same time. I tend to lose mine so early on. Heres hoping this story has its happy ending at last!
> 
> Sending love out to everyone else in the same boat. :flower:

So pleased for your honey, so lovely to see you got your BFP! hoping and praying you get your sticky bean, saw your update in the Feb thread :hugs: xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

oh a very quick one to you lovely ladies asking about dtd, me and OH with this one didnt do it at all for the first 8 weeks, then we did and I got horrible pains, we then didnt touch each other till I was over 12 weeks! the advice we got was this, sex doesnt harm the baby, and it doesnt cause an mc, but if you don't want to live in fear of the what if's, so to take that away it's better to give it up and at least then (if) something happened you wouldnt sit blaming yourself for having sex! I hope that makes sense! congrats to all of you on your BFP's xx


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks heaps for all the replies girls! I feel a bit better now. Thanks TwoRdue, I didn't know that about the spotting and to wait a couple of days. So long as there's is no more spotting then me thinks that we might be gettin' some! Lol. 
Thanks for that Diamonddust. That must have been pretty scary at the time. It's good that you got that reassuring information that DTD just isn't going to be the cause of anything sinister. I think that so long as the first time doesn't result in any issues, i'll feel more comfortable to....resume normal.....activities, lol. Xx


----------



## Sarena

Hey Gals!

I have never DTD while pregnant, but all my losses have been early, so we were not deprived for long. Combination of factors-mostly me tired, and first time hubby afraid to do damage!

Good news, went for first scan, and we saw sac and yolk thing today-baby not visible yet, doc said everything is as it should be, and where it should be at this point, and we have next appointment in a couple of weeks. They also said about progesterone causing spotting. Phew!!!!!! glad i rang them cos of seeing scan anyway. 

Can i just warn you all, this was my first scan since first MC, and waiting to hear whether things looked okay felt like 5 lifetimes. I burst into tears when she said it all looks good! I know I have a long road to success ahead, but today is a good day. Wishing you all good luck with your future scans too!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sarena - I am so happy to hear that and you must have been so happy, it is a long road and I hope that it is a good one.x


----------



## Mizze

Yay Sarena!! That feeling when they everything is okay is amazing ist it. I remember the feeling with our 8 week scan with Caitlyn. Felt dreadful last night but had s good day today very busy in work and it was okay I felt fine with a few waves of nausea to keep me happy :) 

Hopefully the next two days will be as easy to get through. 

Mizze xxx


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Hey Gals!
> 
> I have never DTD while pregnant, but all my losses have been early, so we were not deprived for long. Combination of factors-mostly me tired, and first time hubby afraid to do damage!
> 
> Good news, went for first scan, and we saw sac and yolk thing today-baby not visible yet, doc said everything is as it should be, and where it should be at this point, and we have next appointment in a couple of weeks. They also said about progesterone causing spotting. Phew!!!!!! glad i rang them cos of seeing scan anyway.
> 
> Can i just warn you all, this was my first scan since first MC, and waiting to hear whether things looked okay felt like 5 lifetimes. I burst into tears when she said it all looks good! I know I have a long road to success ahead, but today is a good day. Wishing you all good luck with your future scans too!

I'm so happy for you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Ok... I have an embarrassing confession to make :blush: and I'm curious to know if I am alone in this? We haven't DTD since this one was conceived... I feel really bad for DH, but after getting spotting I'm just so paranoid. Hubby says he understands but I'm sure if I said lets go for it, he would be mighty happy, lol. I'm just so worried that if we DTD and then I bleed or worse, that I will blame the deed and therefore myself for saying lets go for it. I'm I just being overly paranoid? Am I alone in this? Xx

I've only DTD twice :blush: I'm also paranoid, but I never spotted afterwards, so I feel it's safe.


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies :) Just wanted to report that my boobies officially feel as if they were beat up :haha: When I glance at myself in the mirror naked, I expect to see big bruises all over them. That's the only symptom still, still waiting for that nausea...LOL


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting weekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! Repeat HCG check Friday morning and repeat ultrasound next Thursday.


----------



## raelynn

army - I know someone who had a large cyst during pregnancy and it caused a lot of pain too. It eventually shrunk down though and she was fine. Hoping you get some relief soon!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi ladies

Can I join this thread please?

I had an mmc in July this year, and when on holiday with my dh last week found out were pregnant again! I'm overjoyed to be pregnant again, but am freaking out to as I'm so scared of losing this one to.

How are everyone's symptoms? I have had a bit of nausea, was crampy until a few days ago, quite tired (but think that's from being unable to sleep from worry) but my boobs have not yet changed or become sore at all yet, which is worrying me greatly.

I am having a blood hcg and progesterone test done at the docs tomorrow to check my levels as a digi result of 2-3 freaked me out at 5+1. Hopefully some good blood work will calm me down a little!
C x


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Sarena! What a relief! :happydance: I can't wait for that first scan too! 
Yay for the sore boobs Olivelove! :winkwink: (sounds so crazy doesn't it) I've pretty much lost mine but they are still big and I'm still having bouts of nausea (a fair bit today) so that gives me some comfort otherwise I'd be stressing about the diminishing soreness. :dohh: (mind you, I would feel better knowing if anyone else has lost the sore boobs?) 
Hey Mizzie, I hope you feel better after your yucky night and that your having just enough nausea to keep you content. 
I'm glad you have an answer to your pain Armymama and I hope the pain settles down quickly for you. :hugs: 
Welcome aboard Cupcake! You have joined an awesome bunch of gals that are really supportive. I found my brain was just so muddled with emotions when we first found out, and as time has progressed and talking to the girls, you do start to feel better about things. When you have any symptoms that stress you, it's good to know that you can come on in and 9 times out of 10, at least one of us has personally experienced it, or knows someone who has, and helps to put your mind at ease. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

cupcake1981 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join this thread please?
> 
> I had an mmc in July this year, and when on holiday with my dh last week found out were pregnant again! I'm overjoyed to be pregnant again, but am freaking out to as I'm so scared of losing this one to.
> 
> How are everyone's symptoms? I have had a bit of nausea, was crampy until a few days ago, quite tired (but think that's from being unable to sleep from worry) but my boobs have not yet changed or become sore at all yet, which is worrying me greatly.
> 
> I am having a blood hcg and progesterone test done at the docs tomorrow to check my levels as a digi result of 2-3 freaked me out at 5+1. Hopefully some good blood work will calm me down a little!
> C x

Don't worry about the digi showing 2-3. I was exactly the same. I did a digi on 5+1 and got 2-3 and There were two others (sorry, I can't remember who it was now, maybe Nicola and Mizzie? Sorry if I have that wrong) that also got 2-3 around the same time. The digi isn't reliable for the weeks. It also is supposingly more aimed at conception rather than LMP so don't let that stress you Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Babybaba

Babybaba said:


> :( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
> I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.
> 
> My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...
> 
> My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...
> 
> I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all,
> Xxxx


OK.....

So I had really bad bright red bleeding on Saturday night with clots, but NO cramps! I was seriously gushing out of me, and I knew in that moment it was over and went and poured myself a stiff drink and mourned my little one!!

Woke up on Sunday no more blood, still no cramps. Just brown discharge
Same thing on Monday, no blood no cramps just brown discharge, I went to an 90 minute aerobics class thinkin that would help get things started as I just wanted this nightmare to be over!

Tuesday still no blood or cramps, just brown discharge

Wednesday the same, I still had an appt for epau for the next day and I rang them about whether or not I should go as I was concerned that the miscarriage had only lasted one day and wondered if I would need help to get things started, so they said to come in!

Thursday ( today) 
Went to epau had the first appointment at 8.45am
And what did we see


A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!

Measuring 6w2days and all looking perfect!!
The could see another much smaller sac that hasn't developed and they say that's where the bleeding was coming from, so I started off with a twin pregnancy and one didn't develop and that's why I'm bleeding!

I still can't believe it! But so far we have one healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart!!! 

Miracles do happen, and I eat my words- brown spotting AND bright red bleeding don't always mean the end for me!!! 

So I'm back with you lovely ladies!!!

Xoxo


----------



## Mizze

Okay soooooo this morning I have blood - very little but some mixed in with discharge, and bright red.


Apologies if this brings thread down my lovlies but for me any blood has ALWAYS meant a miscarriage historically. And I know that doesnt mean its certain this time but am struggling with PMA I really am 

Have an appt with the Early Preg Unit at my Local Hospital tomorrow morning. Bless my MW. But at 6wks not sure exactly what they will see and it might mean another scan a week later. In the mean time no more blood and fx it stays that way but with 2nd MMC I had 1 drop of blood :cry:


So lots of hugs and good wishes to you all and I will report back asap xxx

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Babybaba said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
> I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.
> 
> My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...
> 
> My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...
> 
> I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all,
> Xxxx
> 
> 
> OK.....
> 
> So I had really bad bright red bleeding on Saturday night with clots, but NO cramps! I was seriously gushing out of me, and I knew in that moment it was over and went and poured myself a stiff drink and mourned my little one!!
> 
> Woke up on Sunday no more blood, still no cramps. Just brown discharge
> Same thing on Monday, no blood no cramps just brown discharge, I went to an 90 minute aerobics class thinkin that would help get things started as I just wanted this nightmare to be over!
> 
> Tuesday still no blood or cramps, just brown discharge
> 
> Wednesday the same, I still had an appt for epau for the next day and I rang them about whether or not I should go as I was concerned that the miscarriage had only lasted one day and wondered if I would need help to get things started, so they said to come in!
> 
> Thursday ( today)
> Went to epau had the first appointment at 8.45am
> And what did we see
> 
> 
> A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Measuring 6w2days and all looking perfect!!
> The could see another much smaller sac that hasn't developed and they say that's where the bleeding was coming from, so I started off with a twin pregnancy and one didn't develop and that's why I'm bleeding!
> 
> I still can't believe it! But so far we have one healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart!!!
> 
> Miracles do happen, and I eat my words- brown spotting AND bright red bleeding don't always mean the end for me!!!
> 
> So I'm back with you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> XoxoClick to expand...

OMG OMG OMG!!!! :thumbup: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Oh hun im so pleased for you 


and you give me real hope xx

:hugs::hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Baby - that is great news how wasteful for you.x

Mizze - I hope all goes well for you tomorrow. Take care


----------



## Bubsta

Babybaba said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
> I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.
> 
> My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...
> 
> My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...
> 
> I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all,
> Xxxx
> 
> 
> OK.....
> 
> So I had really bad bright red bleeding on Saturday night with clots, but NO cramps! I was seriously gushing out of me, and I knew in that moment it was over and went and poured myself a stiff drink and mourned my little one!!
> 
> Woke up on Sunday no more blood, still no cramps. Just brown discharge
> Same thing on Monday, no blood no cramps just brown discharge, I went to an 90 minute aerobics class thinkin that would help get things started as I just wanted this nightmare to be over!
> 
> Tuesday still no blood or cramps, just brown discharge
> 
> Wednesday the same, I still had an appt for epau for the next day and I rang them about whether or not I should go as I was concerned that the miscarriage had only lasted one day and wondered if I would need help to get things started, so they said to come in!
> 
> Thursday ( today)
> Went to epau had the first appointment at 8.45am
> And what did we see
> 
> 
> A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Measuring 6w2days and all looking perfect!!
> The could see another much smaller sac that hasn't developed and they say that's where the bleeding was coming from, so I started off with a twin pregnancy and one didn't develop and that's why I'm bleeding!
> 
> I still can't believe it! But so far we have one healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart!!!
> 
> Miracles do happen, and I eat my words- brown spotting AND bright red bleeding don't always mean the end for me!!!
> 
> So I'm back with you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> XoxoClick to expand...

OMG, that is just awesome! My heart skipped a beat then and tears in my eyes! I'm sorry that you had to lose one, but I am so so happy that you are going to have a baby! Yay! We've missed you! :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> Okay soooooo this morning I have blood - very little but some mixed in with discharge, and bright red.
> 
> 
> Apologies if this brings thread down my lovlies but for me any blood has ALWAYS meant a miscarriage historically. And I know that doesnt mean its certain this time but am struggling with PMA I really am
> 
> Have an appt with the Early Preg Unit at my Local Hospital tomorrow morning. Bless my MW. But at 6wks not sure exactly what they will see and it might mean another scan a week later. In the mean time no more blood and fx it stays that way but with 2nd MMC I had 1 drop of blood :cry:
> 
> 
> So lots of hugs and good wishes to you all and I will report back asap xxx
> 
> Mizze xx

Oh Mizzie, you must be worried. :hugs: I'm so sorry you have this worry. I know it's scary, but try not to stress yourself out (yeah right Bubsta, like you would be able to not stress if it was happening to you)... You just have to look at Babybaba to know when you are thinking the worst, sometimes you just don't need to be. Xx There are so many threads that indicate its not uncommon to have some bleeding and for everything to be just fine. :hugs: I'm so glad that you are having this checked out in the morning. I'll be thinking of you. Best of luck sweetie and keep us posted. xx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Babybaba

Mizze said:


> Okay soooooo this morning I have blood - very little but some mixed in with discharge, and bright red.
> 
> 
> Apologies if this brings thread down my lovlies but for me any blood has ALWAYS meant a miscarriage historically. And I know that doesnt mean its certain this time but am struggling with PMA I really am
> 
> Have an appt with the Early Preg Unit at my Local Hospital tomorrow morning. Bless my MW. But at 6wks not sure exactly what they will see and it might mean another scan a week later. In the mean time no more blood and fx it stays that way but with 2nd MMC I had 1 drop of blood :cry:
> 
> 
> So lots of hugs and good wishes to you all and I will report back asap xxx
> 
> Mizze xx

Mizze, I have everything crossed for you!!
I'm proof that it doesn't always mean the worst, I would have been 5w4d when I had the gushing BRIGHT red blood with CLOTS! And I thought it was over! I took my ticker off, and accepted it was over.
But here i am today 6w2d with a wee beating heart growing inside!

I'm hoping and praying that everything turns out the same for you honey!!!
Just lay down watch tv and try and rest until tomorrow!!!
Cos miracles do happen! And I believe it can happen for you too honey!!

All my thoughts and prayers are with you! I know it's so scary but just hold on!!

Xxxx


----------



## Babybaba

Going by dates it looks like I would be due 28th may, 

Please dont make me leave you lovely ladies!! Sure I'll prob be overdue and pop in June with you all!! Hehe

Xxx


----------



## Mizze

Babybaba said:


> Going by dates it looks like I would be due 28th may,
> 
> Please dont make me leave you lovely ladies!! Sure I'll prob be overdue and pop in June with you all!! Hehe
> 
> Xxx

 We wouldnt make you leave! :flower:

Feeling calmer now - no more blood :happydance: slight aches BUT I slipped this morning too and fell on my bum and jarred my ankle so its more that than anything and im sure the little bean wouldnt be hurt by that. (its been a hell of a day - we have no water in the house either because of a burst watermain so no shower this morning and only enough water in the house for a slight wash and a cup of tea!) Im still worried and very tired but okay. I am in work which is helping actually though I imagine I will go a little early today. 

Felt v faint at 12 and realised id had sod all breakfast - stupid! I dont do well without meals. 

Babybaba you will have to change your signature to change that angel back to a baby :kiss::flower:

Mizze


----------



## nicola ttc

Babybaba i'm so pleased to hear your news!! Thats amazing and, yep, you need to change those tickers!!
Maybe we should change the thread name to incorporate those of us likely to have babies in May! Spring blossoms or summer rainbows or something?!? what does everone think? Could make a group siggy.:happydance:

Army - i've known a couple of people who have had cysts on the larger side who now have their Rainbows so try not to worry too much! 

Mizze - glad you're feeling a bit calmer now, sounds like its been a bit of a rubbish day so far! Hope the epau in the morning goes well. I'm not sure what they'll see at 6 weeks but can always hope hb will show already! 

Olivelove glad to hear you have sore boobs.:happydance:

Hope everyone else is well. 

Afm no symptoms really. :shrug: Not panicking though as with all my kids symptoms have appeared at different times and come and gone over the first few weeks so all good (i hope i hope i hope)


----------



## armymama2012

Babybaba said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
> I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.
> 
> My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...
> 
> My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...
> 
> I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all,
> Xxxx
> 
> 
> OK.....
> 
> So I had really bad bright red bleeding on Saturday night with clots, but NO cramps! I was seriously gushing out of me, and I knew in that moment it was over and went and poured myself a stiff drink and mourned my little one!!
> 
> Woke up on Sunday no more blood, still no cramps. Just brown discharge
> Same thing on Monday, no blood no cramps just brown discharge, I went to an 90 minute aerobics class thinkin that would help get things started as I just wanted this nightmare to be over!
> 
> Tuesday still no blood or cramps, just brown discharge
> 
> Wednesday the same, I still had an appt for epau for the next day and I rang them about whether or not I should go as I was concerned that the miscarriage had only lasted one day and wondered if I would need help to get things started, so they said to come in!
> 
> Thursday ( today)
> Went to epau had the first appointment at 8.45am
> And what did we see
> 
> 
> A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Measuring 6w2days and all looking perfect!!
> The could see another much smaller sac that hasn't developed and they say that's where the bleeding was coming from, so I started off with a twin pregnancy and one didn't develop and that's why I'm bleeding!
> 
> I still can't believe it! But so far we have one healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart!!!
> 
> Miracles do happen, and I eat my words- brown spotting AND bright red bleeding don't always mean the end for me!!!
> 
> So I'm back with you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> XoxoClick to expand...

Yay! So glad you still have one healthy little baby. Question: Is it unusual to see a heartbeat that soon? I thought you usually dont see a heartbeat until the baby measures 8 weeks? I am on "no heavy lifting" orders from the OB until we can see a heartbeat.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

armymama2012 said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry ladies, brown spotting just didn't bode well for me,
> I have started bright red bleeding with clots tonight, little dotty is not gonna be our rainbow baby.....dh and i are so sad but we have each to get through this.
> 
> My husband said some really lovely things this evening that have given me the strength I need to continue this journey, we will get there eventually...
> 
> My next step is to ring my doctor on Monday and they are going to start tests to see if there is any cause for my recurrent miscarriages.... I'm hoping they find something that is treatable...
> 
> I'm wishing all you lovely ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, our rainbows are waiting for us all,
> Xxxx
> 
> 
> OK.....
> 
> So I had really bad bright red bleeding on Saturday night with clots, but NO cramps! I was seriously gushing out of me, and I knew in that moment it was over and went and poured myself a stiff drink and mourned my little one!!
> 
> Woke up on Sunday no more blood, still no cramps. Just brown discharge
> Same thing on Monday, no blood no cramps just brown discharge, I went to an 90 minute aerobics class thinkin that would help get things started as I just wanted this nightmare to be over!
> 
> Tuesday still no blood or cramps, just brown discharge
> 
> Wednesday the same, I still had an appt for epau for the next day and I rang them about whether or not I should go as I was concerned that the miscarriage had only lasted one day and wondered if I would need help to get things started, so they said to come in!
> 
> Thursday ( today)
> Went to epau had the first appointment at 8.45am
> And what did we see
> 
> 
> A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!
> 
> Measuring 6w2days and all looking perfect!!
> The could see another much smaller sac that hasn't developed and they say that's where the bleeding was coming from, so I started off with a twin pregnancy and one didn't develop and that's why I'm bleeding!
> 
> I still can't believe it! But so far we have one healthy baby with a beautiful beating heart!!!
> 
> Miracles do happen, and I eat my words- brown spotting AND bright red bleeding don't always mean the end for me!!!
> 
> So I'm back with you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> XoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! So glad you still have one healthy little baby. Question: Is it unusual to see a heartbeat that soon? I thought you usually dont see a heartbeat until the baby measures 8 weeks? I am on "no heavy lifting" orders from the OB until we can see a heartbeat.Click to expand...

Generally you should be able to see a heartbeat anywhere from 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Sarena

OMG Babybaba:yipee::yipee::yipee:I could not be happier for you! what a rollercoaster of a week you have had!! Delighted for you and you OH!

Mizze, hun sounds like you are having tough time of it right now, i will be thinking of you tomorrow, and have everything crossed. Take it easy.

Army-glad you get weekly scans, sorry you are in pain though! can they give you anything, or do anything for it? 

Got my first EVER MS today. Empty retching. so happy i felt like dancing. told my OH, he thinks i am mad! :blush:Really hoping to see heartbeat in couple of weeks.....:cloud9:

Olivelove, glad you are happy with sore BB!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies how are we? 

Mizzie - how are you doing?

Sarena - Yay for first lot of ms, I know I have never been so happy to have boobs feel like they were used as punching bags.

I had my beta done yesterday at 21dpo coz of spotting and they were 2795 Yay they are going up great. Have decided to go for a nice walk today


----------



## armymama2012

Sarena said:


> OMG Babybaba:yipee::yipee::yipee:I could not be happier for you! what a rollercoaster of a week you have had!! Delighted for you and you OH!
> 
> Mizze, hun sounds like you are having tough time of it right now, i will be thinking of you tomorrow, and have everything crossed. Take it easy.
> 
> Army-glad you get weekly scans, sorry you are in pain though! can they give you anything, or do anything for it?
> 
> Got my first EVER MS today. Empty retching. so happy i felt like dancing. told my OH, he thinks i am mad! :blush:Really hoping to see heartbeat in couple of weeks.....:cloud9:
> 
> Olivelove, glad you are happy with sore BB!

Well since the pain is connected to the pregnancy they just told me to take Tylenol and if Tylenol doesnt affect the pain level then to go to the ER because it could be bad news.


----------



## Bubsta

Been thinking about you today Mizzie how are you Hun?


----------



## Bubsta

How is everyone today? 

Quick question, is anyone starting to get a bit of a tummy, or am I just putting on more weight? I'm thinking it's too early to be starting to get a tum... But surely I'm not packing on this much weight!

Here's another question... Do u only show earlier if you've carried a baby to term (or at least to the 2nd Trimester), or is it every time you get pregnant? Pretty random questions I know, just had a fat day today.:sad1:


----------



## Mizze

Off to hospital in a few mins will update later xxx

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> Off to hospital in a few mins will update later xxx
> 
> Mizze x

Thinking of you babe. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## Mizze

Too early, come back in a week, everything looks okay for only just 6 weeks (and probably 5+6). That basically sums it up! Feel okay but a bit deflated. Am shattered and have headed home for a rest. 

Good news it's not ectopic and there is a sac etc bad news too early for a hb and I've got to wait another week to see if it's growing properly! 

Oh well

Mizze xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks for updating Mizzie. :flower: I know you must be bummed that you didn't see a HB as yet because it's too early, but it must be a relief that they said everything looks fine for 6wks. I wish you didn't have to wait another week for further reassurance but it's sounding pretty good sweets. Big hugs. :hugs: :hugs: 
(I wish I could have a scan in a week. Another 2.5wks to go for me.) Xx


----------



## armymama2012

Wating to hear back from the OB on today's HCG count. Hoping for numbers in the 4000+!


----------



## Mizze

Fx for you Army x

Mizze x


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Army! Great numbers!


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Armymama!


----------



## Mizze

Yay!!! Looking good Armymama x

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

And how is everyone this morning/ evening? 

Nausea kicking in bigtime which is great but not much fun. OH had to change Caitlyn s overnight nappy this morning it was making me gag so much and it was only pee!


For once the sun is shining here so I think we will go out in a bit.
Mizze


----------



## TwoRdue

Mizze - I know what you mean about been happy about Ms, for me I jumped in the shower and just the water touching my boobs was so painful and I loved it lol


----------



## nicola ttc

Bubsta said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> Quick question, is anyone starting to get a bit of a tummy, or am I just putting on more weight? I'm thinking it's too early to be starting to get a tum... But surely I'm not packing on this much weight!
> 
> Here's another question... Do u only show earlier if you've carried a baby to term (or at least to the 2nd Trimester), or is it every time you get pregnant? Pretty random questions I know, just had a fat day today.:sad1:

Bubsta - i look like i'm showing already.
I always tend to get 'baby bloat' in the first tri which looks like a bump but is squishy, then that goes down as real bump appears! I don't know if its the same for everyone though.
You do show earlier when you've been pregnant before though. It's like your body knows what to do already i think :shrug:

Army - great numbers!

Mizze- i know it was disappointing to not see hb yet but it did show every good sign possible for that gestation so try to look at it like that!

The sun is shining here too. Off to buy more digi's now as at 5 weeks 1 day yesterday it was still 2-3 on my last one. Grrrr :growlmad: so worrying now til i get a 3+...

Hope everyone else is ok. :hugs:
Whats everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## raelynn

Fine here - still no morning sickness, just the occasional brief bout of nausea. I'm actually hoping I don't get it. I've been very sleepy though! Napping almost everyday and bedtime has moved up.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm officially ticked at my DH! Today is the 1 year anniversary of the last time we saw our son alive and he comes downstairs and starts playing his F'ing video games, completely ignoring me and our daughter. I might just take our daughter and go to the mall without him! This day is about family, not F'ing technology!

As far as symptoms, no morning sickness this morning which is unusal, just gas and peeing a lot.


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Armymama, what a hard hard day for you and your family. :hugs: That is where OH needed to come downstairs and give you a big cuddle. Maybe that is his way of distracting himself and trying to keep his mind busy and not think about it? Not the best way considering his family is hurting. Maybe it's just too painful for him to deal with? My DH's mum passed away 3years ago and every year DH has to ask me the date. he was close to his mum too. I think he just tries to block it out because it hurts too much. I know your upset by the way he has reacted (and I can totally understand why - I would be too!). Maybe give him a cuddle and say how much you miss Joshua. Hopefully he will then realise how much you need him right now. :hugs:

My heart hurts for you today sweets. Give that gorgeous daughter big cuddles today and be kind to yourself. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful335

Hello,

Please can I join? I had a mmc at 12 week scan, baby went at 7 in June, then got lucky (?) and dropped on first time we tried again in July but went naturally at 6w, then managed to drop on again straight away and am now 4w4d. This is all after spending 18months trying to get pregnant first time! 

Due date will be June 13th acc ff. I swing between being exited and so terrified! I can't face another mc! Hopefully 3rd time lucky? Got 1st midwife app if I make it to then on Oct 22nd.

Symptoms so far-sore boobs, v tired and some days nausea abd some days i wake neededing to pee in the night. These are all good to me as with first one barely any symptoms just sore boobs then second no symptoms. I'm taking every symptom as a good sign. 

Thank you x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev163pr___.png


----------



## Mizze

Hi all xxx welcome hopeful xxx we all know those feelings very well that's the great thing about this thread everyone gets it x

Armymama I can only echo what bubsta said she says it very well

Nausea not so bad today very reminiscent of nausea with Caitlyn actually. It kicks off if I eat too much or too little! Ginger tea is very helpful

Has anyone seen olivelove post, she seems to have gone awfully quiet

Mizze xxx


----------



## Bubsta

I was only thinking the same thing about Olivelove this morning Mizzie! I hope she is ok. Glad the nausea isn't too bad, I wish I could go ginger Tea, but just don't like it. I've felt pretty crappy today. Last couple of days I've felt pretty good (which was starting to worry me)... Clearly no need, feel yuck today. Totally exhausted and nausea. 

Welcome aboard Hopeful. Congrats on your BFP. Xx

Did you have a talk to DH Armymama? Xx


----------



## Mizze

Bubsta I'm lucky in that I love Ginger in any form. Went out last night for a friend's birthday. This is rare for me in any case and I was back home by 11 but boy I'm knackered today. DH has taken C to MILs for lunch and probably the park after so apart from a little tidying am going to wallow, veg and finish my library book ;)

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> Bubsta I'm lucky in that I love Ginger in any form. Went out last night for a friend's birthday. This is rare for me in any case and I was back home by 11 but boy I'm knackered today. DH has taken C to MILs for lunch and probably the park after so apart from a little tidying am going to wallow, veg and finish my library book ;)
> 
> Mizze x

I don't mind ginger if its in a stir fry sauce or included in the spices for a curry, but that's about it. It's good that you have some time to yourself today. It makes such a difference. I'm so lucky that my 4yo DD will still sometimes have a daytime sleep... I actually went and had a lie down today while she slept. Just having some down time is what I needed. I hope you enjoy your book and some you time. Xx (It's 9:30pm here so it won't be long and I'll be in bed... Can't wait! Sad isn't it! Lol)


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning ladies. Got my 3+ on a digi yesterday so have stopped panicking. For now anyway. :blush:

Hopeful - welcome. As the others said, we all know those feelings and are here to support each other through them :thumbup:
At the park with the boys and they need pushing on swings so catch you all later. Xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Back home now.

Army, this must be such a tough time for you. Its so hard when you feel you're not being supported like you should or sharing important days. It was the date we lost Edward recently and Nick agreed to referee that day - left at 11 back at 7 as it was a cup match far away. I felt like he was just ignoring the date but as bubsta said, i think it was just his way of dealing with it and getting through the day. 
Thinking of you. :hugs:

Mizze- hope you're enjoying your timebto yourself. It's good for you to laze around sometimes!!

Bubsta you've made me want chinese now!

Olivelove-hope you're ok hun. Xx


----------



## armymama2012

Well I didnt get to "talk" to him. I basically told him that his daughter wanted his time. He tried watching a movie with her for 20 minutes but she wanted to play on the Ipad instead so he went back to his games. I went to bed at 11:30 p.m. but he stayed up til 6 a.m. and then brought our daughter into our bed because he was scared to find her the same way we found our son.


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been posting much and thank you for worrying, Mizzie, Bubsta and Nicola :hugs:

I've been doing good, nothing has really changed to be honest! No nausea, still just sore boobies and fatigue. 

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and really excited about that! 

I recently ordered a psychic reading  and got a pregnancy outlook and it it said that I will have a baby girl at 39 weeks 6 day (June 2nd) at 7:21 PM (how specific!!LOL) she will weigh 6lbs 10oz and will be 22 inches long. The labor will last for 8 hours and 4 minutes pushing. Let's see how accurate she is!:haha: I don't really believe it but it's all for fun :)

I will be making an appointment in 2 weeks and hopefully get a scan because that's about the time last baby died.

I hope everyone of you is feeling and doing amazing!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Bubsta

Yay on the 3+ Nicola! It's always nice when you see it change. 
Glad your going well Olivelove. Nice to hear from you. Wow, what a specific reading! Are you finding out the sex of your bubba? It will be interesting to see if she gets the facts right.

Oh Armymama, that's so sad DH having that fear and bringing your DD into your bed. Sending you and yours hugs. I bet your glad that day is over. I know it doesn't stop the pain, but its the special days that are the hardest. Xxx

Well, I feel totally crap today. I left work because I felt so sick. Luckily my boss is good (and it probably helps her daughter is pregnant at the moment). Think i'll be lying on the couch in the hope to get some energy back... Then I might be able to catch up on some work from home tonight. See how I go.

You girls are all awesome and keep me sane, so thanks! Xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi all

Olivelove - good to hear from you hun xx, glad :hug:

Army :hug: for you too, it must be an impossible day to cope with for all of you

Bubsta - im feeling the nausea too - this morning I was retching in the shower! :sick: nice!

I have 3 days this week with my LO, we do a signing and signing class on a monday which she loves followed by coffee and chat with the Mums and soft play - takes up hours in the day and makes the nausea not too bad im finding. Today its supposed to be forest school, which I am hoping we will still do although the weather isnt too good again today. Ive nothing planned for tomorrow but need to do something a whole day in hte house with a hyper 20 month old when you feel sick and tired is so not fun!! ;)

Apart from that im feeling good -boobs just not remotely sore but the nausea keeps me sane! 

Mizze xx


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Yay on the 3+ Nicola! It's always nice when you see it change.
> Glad your going well Olivelove. Nice to hear from you. Wow, what a specific reading! Are you finding out the sex of your bubba? It will be interesting to see if she gets the facts right.
> 
> Oh Armymama, that's so sad DH having that fear and bringing your DD into your bed. Sending you and yours hugs. I bet your glad that day is over. I know it doesn't stop the pain, but its the special days that are the hardest. Xxx
> 
> Well, I feel totally crap today. I left work because I felt so sick. Luckily my boss is good (and it probably helps her daughter is pregnant at the moment). Think i'll be lying on the couch in the hope to get some energy back... Then I might be able to catch up on some work from home tonight. See how I go.
> 
> You girls are all awesome and keep me sane, so thanks! Xx

That's what I was thinking! I was like "there's no way she knows all this in such details!" but we'll see. Yes, I am definitely finding out the sex, OH and myself are way too impatient for the unknown!

Don't worry, you're not alone, I didn't go to school yesterday because I had insomnia - woke up at 2:30 AM and could not fall back asleep. I knew there was no I way I'd function all day and be able to do all the commute I'm doing.

So, I'm kind of getting unmotivated to do school work...it's such a chore for me now :( I used to lovee school and thrive in every class, but I don't know how I can make it. I still have 1.5 semesters (it's almost midterm) before baby is born and 2 semesters after. I'm just trying not to think about it.


----------



## OliveLove

Mizze said:


> Hi all
> 
> Olivelove - good to hear from you hun xx, glad :hug:
> 
> Army :hug: for you too, it must be an impossible day to cope with for all of you
> 
> Bubsta - im feeling the nausea too - this morning I was retching in the shower! :sick: nice!
> 
> I have 3 days this week with my LO, we do a signing and signing class on a monday which she loves followed by coffee and chat with the Mums and soft play - takes up hours in the day and makes the nausea not too bad im finding. Today its supposed to be forest school, which I am hoping we will still do although the weather isnt too good again today. Ive nothing planned for tomorrow but need to do something a whole day in hte house with a hyper 20 month old when you feel sick and tired is so not fun!! ;)
> 
> Apart from that im feeling good -boobs just not remotely sore but the nausea keeps me sane!
> 
> Mizze xx

:flower:

Aw, your day sounds fun! It's good to have LO to keep you entertained :) at the same time it's such a hard work. I always planned to have at least 4/5 years between my children so I wouldn't have to take care of practically 2 babies, but I've changed my mind and want 2 kiddies at similar age :)

I don't have any nausea at all, but boobies are feeling horrible.. my nipples started to itch really badly to top it..


----------



## Mizze

Hi Olive

My age is against me in terms of waiting so we decided to just get on with it! C will be 2 & 1/2 when bubba arrives or very nearly anyway.

Has anyone heard from Sarena ?

Mizze x


----------



## Sarena

Hey! 

Internet was down for a couple of days-don't ask! How is everyones smptoms coming along? 

Mizze, sounds like good ish news from doc, although i know its not much of a comfort til we see a heartbeat!

Having another paranoid day....have had a few days of progressively worstening MS, and yesterday did not take multivitamin. today i have not empty retched-might change time i take multivitamin, used to take it at night. now i'm worried i am not sick "enough". crazy i know. food and drink aversions are strong to tea coffee spicy foods, and even my beloved chocolate no longer holds the same appeal. HB says its cos "his seed!) with savoury tastes is inside me...LOL!

Am i being stupid for worrying about this? for anyone else with MS, can it fluctuate day to day? Also any good tips for dealing with it? so far i am eating smaller portions more often, going for bland food, eating regularly. Also having the occasional rennie.

Its my first pg with MS so its a whole new world! 

I am also really bloated in belly, pants are now a challenge to close. please tell me i am not alone...

Olivelove, worst thing about itchy nipples..it seems to occur for me in public places-very frustrating. with regard time between babies, I would like number 1 to be 3 maybe. but who knows. we may one and say never again! if MC has taught me anything its that you make plans and god laughs. having one would be such a blessing. 

Hope everyone keeping well


----------



## Mizze

Sarena the ms does fluctuate a lot day to day - ginger in whatever form you can deal with it helps. I'm a ginger freak happily for me but try ginger biscuits or sipping ginger tea. Sea sickness bands are supposed to help too. Bland food is my default too!

Mizze xxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies how is everyone?? Just a question, is anyone finding they have bad anxiety with this pregnancy? I have suffered with anxiety for a wile but I am so bad at the moment and I keep having dreams of something bad happening in this pregnancy.. I hope it dies down!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Hello Ladies. Just wanted to check in. I had my U/S today and to my surprise I am carrying twins. :baby::baby: One measuring right on schedule 6wk3d and the other measuring 6wk1d. I cant believe it. It was amazing to see both of them on there with there little hearts fluttering on the screen. Good luck to everyone. :cloud9:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

TwoRdue said:


> Hi Ladies how is everyone?? Just a question, is anyone finding they have bad anxiety with this pregnancy? I have suffered with anxiety for a wile but I am so bad at the moment and I keep having dreams of something bad happening in this pregnancy.. I hope it dies down!

I have had a lot of weird, vivid dreams. I had one weird dream about bleeding but all the other ones are completely unrelated to being pregnant/pregnancy.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jew - Congrats on twins!! Did your beta levels give any clues that there may have been two in there?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

TwoRdue said:


> Jew - Congrats on twins!! Did your beta levels give any clues that there may have been two in there?

I have never had any beta levels drawn. Although I am sure they drew and HCG today in the plethera of blood tests they did. I just went for an early scan because I had a MMC in may so I couldnt stand waiting until 8 weeks this time around. I was in complete shock. I have had no morning sickness. Just very tired, frequent urination (especially at night), sore bbs now and then and extreme bloating. I did get a BFP at 10dpo but that happens to plenty of people. I was completely caught of guard with the Twins but feeling very happy and blessed about it


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds great so happy for you


----------



## Bubsta

Wow! Congratulations Jewelsbaby! :happydance: What a shock! I'm so happy for you to see those little HBs! 

TwoRdue and jewels, I am so hearing you about the vivid dreams. I haven't had any that have been pregnancy related, but they have been vivid, weird and some plain disturbing (one I had 3 nights ago is still playing over in my mind. Lets just say it involved being deep in the woods in a cabin with lots of mist - seeing a howling wolf that was trying to get into the cabin and I think it's spirit may have gone into my daughter... Then lots of gunshots and blood and my daughter seemed possessed....) Whatta??? Told you they were disturbing and weird. Haven't really been able to sleep well. Always wake up every night. 
I haven't had any anxiety attacks TwoRdue, but I'm certainly more anxious this time around. I hope the pregnancy related dreams settle down for you soon sweets. :flower:

Hey Sarena, you bet that MS fluctuates. I've had a few horrible days lately, and then I'll have a day where I don't feel so bad... But it tends to come back yuck within a day or two. As probably bad as this sounds, I feel dreadful when I wake up and sometimes I don't feel like it, but I'll have a coffee and it helps. I think because its getting something in my tummy. Lemonade is very hit and miss. Sometimes it will help if I have tiny sips throughout the day and other times it ... Brings back what I have just drank (sorry tmi) - I think the key there is don't have it if I feel too seedy, and tiny sips. Preferably once it's lost some of its fizz. Don't be too harsh on yourself if you feel like 'bad' food. The other day I got a salad for lunch (because its what I normally have -I didn't want it) I ate it and proceeded to throw up. Today the thought of salad made me feel sick, so I had a vegetarian curry... Yummo! Be kind to yourself... Have what you feel like (within reason)... ms won't last forever... You can eat better when you feel better.

Sorry It's a bit long today. :dohh: xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubsta - I sure hope all the dreams so for us all doing as well.
As for ms, I have it but not as bad as my last pregnancy but beta is rising well so that is always good.
I'm sure we are all looking forward to getting to second tri, I can't wait till I have a bump to show off even though it already looks like that with all the bloating lol


----------



## Bubsta

TwoRdue, you are so right. Rock on 2nd Tri! And yep... Will be good to not just look podgy! Lol


----------



## Mizze

Roll on 2nd Tri indeed! :)

Vivid dreams - oh yes, my anxiety usually takes the form of that and frequent wakings in the night (not helped by the fact C was 15 months before she sttn once let alone frequently!) before the BFP I was taking neat valerian in water before bed or it could take me 2-3 hours after turning the light out to actually falling asleep. 

Jewels - how fab!! :) :happydance: I personally was pleased to see only 1 sac at my u/s last week - at 40 (two weeks and counting - arrrrgh :ignore:) I dont think I could cope with a very lively toddler and two newborns! I have twin brother and sister though so the news of twins always makes me smile :D They were born in June two so proper Gemini's! 

Nausea is kicking in from morning till night atm. I am sure its the one thing stopping me from panicking about tomorrow's scan. I do have sort of brief flash forwards to the sonographer saying "there's no hb" occasionally though :( But I think without the m/s to reasure me I wouldnt be sleeping at all. I too find a coffee first thing helps to settle my stomach for a while.

In work today which I hope will mean It will distract me as much as possible from the nausea and the thoughts of tomorrow - my boss and work partner know but no-one else.

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Good luck Mizzie for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Ok, I need to vent. DH is a rigger/communication tech. Tuesday how worked all day and then got a call out to drive about 4 hours before he could attend the site, fix it and then drive home. It's a notoriously bad road and there have been quite a few deaths on that road. That was irritating because its not his week to be on call. Some douchebag made excuses and DH had to do his work. he basically worked for 20hours straight. :growlmad: He didn't get home til 3am (wed) and then had to arrange work for others at 7am... He only got a couple of hours sleep. Well it's now Thursday, he's been at work since 7:30am, just walked in the door at 7pm, and he has another friggen call out! Again, the same douche ditching his responsibility and now my DH has to go again. :growlmad: DH tried to get out of it but couldn't. It's not his fault so I'm not angry at him, I'm just pissed that this d!ck is on the call roster if he always palms it off to someone else...Again...It's bloody dangerous for my husband to have to be 
working this many hours and be driving on a bad road. I get so worried that something bad will happen on the road and I'll get that knock on the door. 

Sorry, I just had to get that out. Thanks for listening to the rant. :cry:


----------



## Mizze

Oh Bubsta thats bad - the douche :growlmad: is compromising the safety of his colleagues and their bosses shouldnt allow it - they would get done to hell and back if something happened to your husband - isnt that contravening H&S laws to work that much and have so little break in between shifts? 
:hug:

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Mizzie. I guess they look at it as he slept Wednesday night, that's enough. 
To be perfectly honest, I don't think that management have a clue just how many hours these guys do. They are happy to be paid the overtime and management just care that the work is done. I think the wives and GFs worry more than what the guys do... You know what they are like. There tough, they can handle it.... Well I can't handle it if something happens to my husband. It's bad enough that part of his job is climbing high towers, without this sh!t too. Just having a worrying night I think. Xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning ladies. :wave:
Bubsta that does sound worrying. You're right though - the men just think 'oh, i'll be fine' while the wives and gf's worry til they get home again.:dohh:

Mizze - good luck for tomorrow! What time's your scan?

I am looking forward to getting to second tri but for me thats when all the problems start so panicking a bit about it too.


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Jewelsbaby-Wow! What a lovely surprise! So happy for you! Congratulations:happydance:

twordue-anxiety is so normal for anyone in our position. i spend my days currently being anxious i am not sick enough, because i did not empty retch since sunday night.....:wacko: A good heartbeat will sort alot of the worry out i am sure. if it gets too much take a few deep breaths, deep into the belly. Thinking what if all the time does not make any difference to any outcome anyway.:flower: If things get really bad, or you find it hard to cope, maybe have a counselling session or two? I had a couple after my MCs and they worked a treat. never thought i would have needed them, but hey, who doesn't need to talk things through sometimes?

Bubsta-thanks for the food tips-is it ok that i had empty retching for about 4 days but have not had any since sunday? stupid but i am worried:blush:. i still have nausea and sore BB. roll on next wednesdays scan!
Can't believe hours your OH is working, I would be super worried, think you need to have sit down and talk through why its such a big deal, especially now he is a father to be!

Mizze, best of luck with scan, i have everythin crossed for you.:hugs:

With regard to dreams, i have one the night before i found out i was pregnant that i was taking MC tablet.it freaked me out because i thought it could be premonition(not that i am hippy or believe that stuff). i had a feeling i was pregnant so maybe it was my worry coming out in my dreams...


----------



## Mizze

nicola ttc said:


> Morning ladies. :wave:
> Bubsta that does sound worrying. You're right though - the men just think 'oh, i'll be fine' while the wives and gf's worry til they get home again.:dohh:
> 
> Mizze - good luck for tomorrow! What time's your scan?
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to second tri but for me thats when all the problems start so panicking a bit about it too.

Thanks all for best wishes - im okay, I think I will be anxious tonight and tomorrow but thankfully its at 9am so not too long to wait. Although there are two appts before me im hoping it wont be such a long wait - the later you go in the longer the wait iyswim. You go in and register that you are there, then you wait, the nurse sees you see you beforehand, then you wait, then the sonographer calls you and you get the scan and basically find out good or bad and then you back out and wait and then you get seen by the nurse again -at least if its good news I presume they still see you - I wouldnt know! :nope:

However im feeling okay - hoping for some sleep :sleep: 

Tomorrow I should be 7 weeks or at the least 6+6 so no hb should mean no baby :( BUT lets be positive - as Sarena says- it doesnt change anything worrying about it all hte time

Oh and can I second her remarks on counselling - it helps a lot actually I found

Nicola :hug: for most of us this is our worst time and then it sort of subsides into the normal background worry but for you its different - thats much harder xxx :kiss:

Mizze x


----------



## armymama2012

I saw a heartbeat! Surprised the doctor but it was there flickering away! Couldnt measure the beats per minute but got some pictures!
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









us2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TwoRdue

Army - Congrats that is great news.

Mizze - good luck with your scan, I can't wait till mine and maybe that will stop me poking my boobs all the time, my OH thinks I am mad lol.

Even though second tri will be great I don't think it will make to much of a difference not till I am past 20 weeks so bring on the 20th week lol.
It's great to have a group of lady's/woman that understand


----------



## nicola ttc

Fab news army :thumbup:
twordue i'll be worrying all the way through with you. :hugs:
Not sure i can keep my eyes open any longer ladies so night night.


----------



## Sarena

Army delighted for you! Pics look amazing! :) great to see a heartbeat. did you get internal or external scan?


----------



## armymama2012

Sarena said:


> Army delighted for you! Pics look amazing! :) great to see a heartbeat. did you get internal or external scan?

It was internal. Nov 16th is my dating ultrasound which will be external.


----------



## raelynn

Had our first ultrasound today too! Saw the little flickering heartbeat and they measured it at 126bpm. Baby is measuring exactly on target at 6+4! Amazing!
 



Attached Files:







6+4b.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 3









6+4c.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mizze

Yey!! Raelynn and Army!! Fantastic too see pictures of the bubbs

Am not happy DH is snoring usual tactics to get him to stop failed. Spare duvet is in Caitlyns room so I'm on sofa at stupid o'clock tired and pissed off!! :growlmad:

Need an alibi in case I accidentally smother him...

Mizze


----------



## TwoRdue

Lol Mizze, I no just how you feel except my OH gets a elbow


----------



## Mizze

Oh he got that! normally he turns over and stops but tonight he just kept snoring. Going to try again and Ic no joy will have to try and get duvet out of baby's room, quietly!!

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Armymama & Raelynn! I'm so happy for you both! How exciting and relieving! Now it's your turn Mizzie. Xx

DH snoring? To the ear plugs. Works a treat. Xx

Sarena, I'm sure your MS is fine. I felt good today, so I'm sure in the next couple of days it will be back, so we just have to enjoy the break when we get it. I don't often retch. Nausea is still MS Hun. Don't stress yourself. Xx (I know, it's what we all do best!)
TwoRdue, your funny, I found myself poking my boob as I read about you poking yours, lol!


----------



## Mizze

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

*HEARTBEAT!!!!!!*

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


I am measuring 6+ weeks (not specified exact dates most likely about 6+4) 

Am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy and relieved - 5th time in that damn EPU room and I finally get completely positive happy news! :happydance: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Mizze xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

Yay, Yay, YAY! Awesome news Honey! Congrats! I bet you must be so happy and relieved very happy for you. Xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh I am -hun - sat in work now - not really paying attention but with a huge smile on my face. Feel great despite no sleep and a bit of nausea -:)

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

Mizze said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> *HEARTBEAT!!!!!!*
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> 
> I am measuring 6+ weeks (not specified exact dates most likely about 6+4)
> 
> Am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy and relieved - 5th time in that damn EPU room and I finally get completely positive happy news! :happydance: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Mizze xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs:

im sorry for just bursting into your thread but i was just on the other thread to find out if u had good news today and i spotted u as posting on this after, congrats, that is brilliant news. xxxxx
gives everyone great hope, as wel as an enormous relief for u, so happy for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## armymama2012

YaY! So glad that the ultrasound relieved your anxiety! When's your next appointment?


----------



## Mizze

Aw thanks Ladies

:wave: Hi lilesMom! :)

Army - no more appts till Midwide booking appt at 10 weeks - ultrasounds will be at 12 weeks then 20 weeks and thats its unless they think there is a problem! 

Just spoke to an Irish friend of mine preggers with her third - she doesnt get any scan at all until 20 weeks! Id be a total wreck by that point! 

Mizze xx


----------



## armymama2012

My dating ultrasound is exactly 4 weeks from today. After that I will be moving back to IL and hopefully my favorite midwife ever!


----------



## Sarena

Hi!

Mizze I am so happy for you!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Raelynn, your scan looks beautiful too!

I had lowest day so far today, negative thoughts taking over. all i want to do is cry. I've been relatively upbeat all along but today nausea is totally gone. Still have sore BB but nausea has been gone since monday. decided i can't wait til next wednesday for appointment and am going to book private scan this weekend if i can. I feel really sad like i know I've a MMC already. Don't know what has come over me. slept really badly last night, its definitely not helping my mood. :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

Sarena said:


> Hi!
> 
> Mizze I am so happy for you!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Raelynn, your scan looks beautiful too!
> 
> I had lowest day so far today, negative thoughts taking over. all i want to do is cry. I've been relatively upbeat all along but today nausea is totally gone. Still have sore BB but nausea has been gone since monday. decided i can't wait til next wednesday for appointment and am going to book private scan this weekend if i can. I feel really sad like i know I've a MMC already. Don't know what has come over me. slept really badly last night, its definitely not helping my mood. :cry:

No, don't give up hope! Everything is fine. I am being positive for you!


----------



## Mizze

Sarena said:


> Hi!
> 
> Mizze I am so happy for you!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Raelynn, your scan looks beautiful too!
> 
> I had lowest day so far today, negative thoughts taking over. all i want to do is cry. I've been relatively upbeat all along but today nausea is totally gone. Still have sore BB but nausea has been gone since monday. decided i can't wait til next wednesday for appointment and am going to book private scan this weekend if i can. I feel really sad like i know I've a MMC already. Don't know what has come over me. slept really badly last night, its definitely not helping my mood. :cry:

Oh sweetie! Not sleeping makes a HUGE difference to your mood. I know I can say till im blue in the face that MS comes and goes etc etc but frankly when its happening to you it feels different :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Be gentle on yourself and book the scan - for your own mental wellbeing if nothing else xxxx xxxx 


Army - how lovely that you are going back to your fave midwife! I have the same MW as with Caitlyn and we get on well too so im really pleased about that 

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh and funnily enough this morning (pre-scan) had a moment of panic when the nurse asked me if I had sore boobs as well as nausea - I havent in the slightest but the way she asked made me think "eeek! maybe I should" what I mean is the sore boobs are a really excellent sign that all is okay xxxx

Mizze xx


----------



## Sarena

Thanks so much Army and Mizze, just had 2 hour nap and feel a bit better. Still gonna try and see about scan tomorrow or monday morning, but not as stressed. Chocolate also helps. ;)


----------



## Bubsta

Ah chocolate... A girls best friend. I'm glad you are feeling a little better Sarena. When you get your scan, you are going to be so happy to see that little HB flickering away and you'll wonder what you were ever worried about. It will be fine Honey. You get that scan, and then you will feel so much better. I read on the first Tri section thread where a girl had pretty much no symptoms. Her scan was completely fine... There were a few other ladies that joined the thread saying exactly the same thing. Have some more chocolate babe. All is fine. Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Mizze said:


> Just spoke to an Irish friend of mine preggers with her third - she doesnt get any scan at all until 20 weeks! Id be a total wreck by that point!
> 
> Mizze xx

No thanks! 20 weeks! Waaay to long to wait!


----------



## OliveLove

So many wonderful news since I last dropped by!

Armymama & Raelynn  beautiful scans, Im so happy for you ladies!:happydance:

Mizzie  Its so amazing you got to hear the hearbeat!!:happydance:

Sarena  you are not alone with the negative thoughts!:hugs: Ive come a full circle and at one point I accepted the fact that Im having a MMC again, and then thinking everything is just fine and looking at baby stuff on eBay.. grr now I have no idea what to think anymore thats why I stopped thinking at all! I was having such an emotional day today  nothing related to pregnancy except for the hormones! Some computer stuff wouldnt work and I bawled my eyes out for 2 hour straight LOL

Bubsta  Do you have any upcoming scans or appointments? :flower: Im not sure if I missed any posts.

I cant believe its almost our 7th week!!! In less than 2 weeks Im going to try to get an appointment and finally put my scary thoughts behind. I still have no nausea and have the same symptoms Ive been having since the beginning. I took a test a couple of days ago and the control line is hardly visible :happydance:

soo when it comes to cravings, I know what I m not craving! MEATI cannot even think about it, its so gross to me. Funny fact, I was a vegetarian for 5 years and with my last pregnancy all I craved was meat!!


----------



## Mizze

Olive that is exactly what happened to my sister- she'd been veggie for well over 10 years but she craved a bacon sandwich so much with her she said it wasnt funny, some days it was all she could think about

:hugs: to you all -and lots of chocolate! 

Sarena, am glad a nap helped.

Was feeling awful last nght the nausea was so bad I felt like I had a huge hole in my stomach that actually hurt. Caitlyn woke up at 1am and I havent been back to sleep properly since then - urggh! Seriously do not need insomnia on top of the nausea because its morning noon and night at the moment - Im not complaining - well yes I am - its great to have it but god its debilitating and I cant do what I did last time and just take myself to bed. 

Anyway C has just woken so I must go!

Mizze xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Olivelove, you are having a hormonal day aren't you sweetie. I hate those days where you are so upset over things that you just shouldn't be. You know it's not rational, but you just can't lift your mood. I hope your feeling a bit brighter now Hun. Xx

I have my 1st scan in 8 days. So next Monday. It will be 'D' day. It will be either Devastating or Delightful. Oh I hope it's the latter. I'm trying to block it from my mind at the moment, otherwise the days will drag and I'll be a blithering stress head. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Mizzie, I really hope that Caitlyn let's you get some good sleep. It's so hard feeling unwell, not having enough sleep and having to look after a little one. I hope the MS eases up a bit for you. Xx


----------



## OliveLove

Mizze said:


> Olive that is exactly what happened to my sister- she'd been veggie for well over 10 years but she craved a bacon sandwich so much with her she said it wasnt funny, some days it was all she could think about
> 
> :hugs: to you all -and lots of chocolate!
> 
> Sarena, am glad a nap helped.
> 
> Was feeling awful last nght the nausea was so bad I felt like I had a huge hole in my stomach that actually hurt. Caitlyn woke up at 1am and I havent been back to sleep properly since then - urggh! Seriously do not need insomnia on top of the nausea because its morning noon and night at the moment - Im not complaining - well yes I am - its great to have it but god its debilitating and I cant do what I did last time and just take myself to bed.
> 
> Anyway C has just woken so I must go!
> 
> Mizze xxx

I know, that's all I thought about..so I had to resort to fake meats :wacko:

I had insomnia for a couple of nights last week too. I woke up both times at 2:30 AM and couldn't fall back asleep. The past few nights were amazing though, I'd go to sleep at 9 and wake up at 6, so hopefully that will stay.


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Oh Olivelove, you are having a hormonal day aren't you sweetie. I hate those days where you are so upset over things that you just shouldn't be. You know it's not rational, but you just can't lift your mood. I hope your feeling a bit brighter now Hun. Xx
> 
> I have my 1st scan in 8 days. So next Monday. It will be 'D' day. It will be either Devastating or Delightful. Oh I hope it's the latter. I'm trying to block it from my mind at the moment, otherwise the days will drag and I'll be a blithering stress head. Xx

Thank you for your kind words:hugs: Today has been a bit better, but still not fully my cheery self, and I have a feeling like that won't happen for a long time.

Your scan will be around the same time as mine! Well, at least I'm hoping I'll get a scan, but I'm sure I will if I tell her about my anxiety about it. I hope in a week and so we'll be able to share those scans on here and laugh at our silly worries :flower:


----------



## Sarena

Olivelove, thanks-and glad you are slowly feeling a bit better. When you think about the mad things happening in our bodies right now its no wonder we are on a bit of an emotional roller-coaster! 

Good news for someone as loopy as myself! I got mild nausea back when i went grocery shopping today!!! Yay! I do realize how crazy it is to be happy about this!

Hope everyone is having good weekend. :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Olivelove - hope you do start to feel better, if you don't or you get even more down it's good to talk to you LMC or you GP as they can help as it can be something serious. Good luck

Bubsta - what day is your scan? My first one is Thursday yay 

AFM - have felt pretty yuck all weeks like semi drunk and hung over at the same time and sometime with nausea to add to it. 
MY OH spoiled me all yesterday but I was to sick to fully enjoy it and at one point we had to find public toilet so I could be sick yuck and after all that I had to kick him out of bed as he put deep heat on and decided to jump in bed and the smell made me so I'll and after all that still got breakfast in bed.


----------



## TwoRdue

So ill, stupid auto correct


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so I'm on day 4 of the "runs" again. I dont know if this is bad. I dont have another appointment for 27 days. Thinking if I still have the "runs" by Tuesday I will call my doctor for advice.


----------



## TwoRdue

Army - I would call them Monday


----------



## Sarena

Army, i had the runs for about a day recently, think it is mentioned in what to expect that you may get some with all the horomonal shifts taking place, but agree with twoRdue, ring on Monday for your own peace of mind. Hope you are getting lots of fluids into you!

TwoRdue sounds like you are a lucky lady!Hope MS gets a bit better for you though! 

Olivelove, how are you holding up? Feeling any better?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm trying to keep fluids up. Day 5 of "the runs" had already hit. The last two days have been all liquid. I'm seeing this as being good. I started eating yogurt last night to combat the diarrhea but no effect so far.


----------



## Mizze

Definitely call the Dr Monday if it's not improved hun in 5 days you've lost a lot of salts etc as well as fluids xxx

Have been wearing a sea sickness band today and nausea has been much better... not sure yet if it's coincidental

Mizze x


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies :wave:..........Im back from my two week holidays by the beach which was absolutely fantastic!!!! Just what I needed to relax and let this pregnancy progress. Im now further than I have ever been, so not trying to get too excited but happy :happydance::happydance:

Great to see that there are some new names added.........


----------



## Mizze

Hi Taurus - how lovely your holiday sounds like you relaxed which is brilliant

Fx for you xxxx 

Mizze x


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi Taurus :wave: glad you had a good holiday.
I've had a hectic weekend so not been on much. Still no symptoms really for me. Have little bursts af nausea and prickly boobs but nothing constant.:shrug: Hoping it's not a bad sign but Olivelove, i've been like you - swinging between thinking mmc and that everythings ok.


----------



## Taurus8484

I don't have a heap of symptoms either. Boobs aren't real sore but nipples are bit sensitive. Have nausea though so not enjoying that symptom. Not much fatigue though which is a little worrying. Have mild cramps daily also which always scares me too.


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join? I'm pregnant with no.2 but before having DS I had 3 m/c's so although I have LO I am still extrememly nervous.

With last pregnancy I had extra scans/appointments and got lots of support but this time they are classing me as 'normal' so I am trying to hang on in there and not go too demented but it's very hard.

x


----------



## Mizze

Hi Swanny - lovely to see you here - yes they class me as normal this time round too!

Mizze x


----------



## Sarena

:winkwink::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::smug::wohoo::loopy:

I think the above covers it...I had scan today, and saw my first EVER heartbeat on the screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It was so special. Still in shock. Started crying before they scanned me, was so pent up with hope/repressed hope! Nurse was asking number of pregnancies-this is my fourth, number of children-none. that really brought waterworks on! Anywho, i am thrilled! get another scan in 2 weeks. I am measuring 7weeks 4 days so technically due on 30th May, but hey I am not leaving this thread!

Taurus, welcome back, hols sound great-itching for one myself! Miss the sun...

Army-what did doc say about runs?

Olivelove and Nicola, I was sure the game was up when i had no nausea for 4days, but i think its like the horomones come in waves, and hit you harder sometimes than others. Also more than 1/4 women don't get MS, you could be lucky! I know myself tho, nothing beats a scan for peace of mind.

Mizze, how you doin? 

Welcome Swanny! You are Mizze are both proof we need to keep positive! Success stories after MC's. :thumbup: Is it harder being pregnant when you have hands full with a child already? Do you know what to expect more? 

I now have a pants that I can't shut. Please tell me this is bloating..anyone else same?


----------



## Mizze

Wooooooooooooohoooooooooo!!!!!!! Sarena, FABULOUS news sweetheart!! Oh I'm so pleased for you xxx

Am okay the ms is hitting a bit hard but what ya gonna do eh! 
Bloat is a wonderful thing! ;)


Mizze xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats fantastic Sarena..............Im the same as you, 4th pregnancy no take home baby yet so your now my inspiration!!!!! I can totally understand the anxiety about the scan, I will be the same but how exciting for you!!! Yeah, bloating.....my pants are tight. Luckily I have office to myself so can unbutton my pants and hope no one notices.

I now have the joy of all day sickness, not just morning. Seems worse in the late afternoon, night.........but Im not complaining, would rather have it than not. Went to the chemist and got some Blackmores Pregnancy Sickness tablets and they seem to be helping somewhat.

Anyone else suffering from insomnia??? I cant fall asleep and when I do I wake up and cant get back to sleep!!


----------



## Jcliff

Hi all. I am due June 21st. This is my third pregnancy, first two were early mc. I am getting my third betas tomorrow. Very afraid but will be okay if it doesn't work out..again. Everything has reason.


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> :winkwink::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::smug::wohoo::loopy:
> 
> I think the above covers it...I had scan today, and saw my first EVER heartbeat on the screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was so special. Still in shock. Started crying before they scanned me, was so pent up with hope/repressed hope! Nurse was asking number of pregnancies-this is my fourth, number of children-none. that really brought waterworks on! Anywho, i am thrilled! get another scan in 2 weeks. I am measuring 7weeks 4 days so technically due on 30th May, but hey I am not leaving this thread!
> 
> Taurus, welcome back, hols sound great-itching for one myself! Miss the sun...
> 
> Army-what did doc say about runs?
> 
> Olivelove and Nicola, I was sure the game was up when i had no nausea for 4days, but i think its like the horomones come in waves, and hit you harder sometimes than others. Also more than 1/4 women don't get MS, you could be lucky! I know myself tho, nothing beats a scan for peace of mind.
> 
> Mizze, how you doin?
> 
> Welcome Swanny! You are Mizze are both proof we need to keep positive! Success stories after MC's. :thumbup: Is it harder being pregnant when you have hands full with a child already? Do you know what to expect more?
> 
> I now have a pants that I can't shut. Please tell me this is bloating..anyone else same?

Aw, huni, I am so extremely happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Jcliff said:


> Hi all. I am due June 21st. This is my third pregnancy, first two were early mc. I am getting my third betas tomorrow. Very afraid but will be okay if it doesn't work out..again. Everything has reason.

Hi Jcliff.....welcome :thumbup:

We all understand the nerves that go with beta results.......fx for you xx


----------



## OliveLove

TwoRdue  thanks hun, its nothing serious thank goodness, but mostly it has to do with worrying about the beanie..I just want it to be next week and know for sure whats going on!!

Sarena  like I said in the post before, so so happy for you hun! I am feeling much better. I spent all day yesterday with my sister and shes the funniest person alive :) so definitely cheered me up! Im still worried about my little berry, and hoping he/she is perfectly ok.

Mizzie  so glad your MS is getting better! I hope its not just coincidental!:happydance:

Taurus  Hii, I hope you had an amazing time on your vacation!!Isn't it amazing to look at the ticker after not looking at it for a long time and seeing how much times has passed?! :flower:

Nicola  looks like were in the same boat, hun! Still no symptoms really, but I do feel kind of queasy when I think about certain foods. Not exactly nauseous, but still something!:thumbup:

Swanny  Welcome!! Yeah, we are all trying not to go crazy :) :hugs:

Jcliff  Welcome hun!! We all worry, so youll have support in us!:hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Your right OliveLove...........I do love looking at my ticker, especially as I have never got this far before.

But Im actually 7 weeks today, the ticker must be on US time or something because it will flick over to 7 weeks later this afternoon........


----------



## TwoRdue

Olive _ I totally understand with the worry, it is with me all the time and cant wait till my first scan.

AFM - Had my hospital appointment this morning and found that I have BV and they will not even look at treating it till the second Tri (Just another thing to worry about). They have decided that they want to keep me under the hospital and be classed as high risk. I have a hole lot of blood done and test due to my health + they want to check for an incompetent cervix due the miscarriage been so late and if that is the case they will have to stitch my cervix up EEEKKKKK. As for scans I have my one for the ivf clinic on Thursday and the hospital had booked me in for one to be done within the next week as well had my 12 week scan.. Hurry up Thursday!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi gals, 

Yay Sarena! I'm so happy for you babe! :happydance: How exciting! Yep, your not alone with the bloating. I'm there. 

How are you feeling Armymama?

Hi Taurus, I'm glad you had a nice holiday. Yep, I'm having sleeping issues too. I get off to sleep ok, but then wake at all hours of the morning and find it hard to get back to sleep. Have you got a scan date yet? 

Welcome aboard Swanny and Jcliff! Congrats on your BFPs! 

Hi TwoRdue, Sounds like you've had a heavy day today at the hospital. Not much fun, but take comfort in that it sounds like you are in good hands and they will be really looking after you. :flower: Not long now til your scan! yay! 

Have you booked your scan yet Olivelove? 

Well Monday can't really come soon enough for me (as much as I am scared sh!tless to go). I had one test left and I thought, hey, why not take it (thinking it would give me reassurance) and all it has done is worry me. The test line was lighter than the control line which is a first. I put a post to see if anyone else had experienced this - and no reply... We all know that is never a good sign. Oh we'll, guess I'll just have to wait and see. Cross fingers for me girls cause I'm pretty damn sad right now. Xx :cry:


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubsta - sorry you are going through this, it's possible that there is something wrong with the test. Is it the same test as what you have used before??
try not to worry yourself, I had to stop testing as it's was doing worse rather than good.
When is your scan?


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks TwoRdue, since I posted, I've been doing some research. It looks as though its pretty common. Apparently it's called the Hook Effect. When the HCG gets too high, the test goes lighter. Dilute the wee, and line goes darker. Phew! I feel so much better now. I stopped taking digis for this exact reason, I didn't want the stress. It was just that it was the last test and my scan is on Monday so I thought it would give me reassurance until then. Won't be doing THAT again. Thanks for your quick reply babe, I appreciate it. Xxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Not a prob. What is such a wonderful time in our lives is such a stress time, more for some than others. I fully understand how you feel and hope that you are now feeling more relaxed.
Put your feet up and have a breather.x 
I'm happy we all have each other here.


----------



## Bubsta

You are so right Hun. It's so good we are all here for each other. Mwah. Xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning xxx
TwoRdue :hug: hun sounds though you are getting well taken care of x

Welcome Jcliff x lots of support in here x

Lots of sleep issues here. A teething toddler does NOT help

Bubsta glad you found out it's all good. Sometimes I think we should be banned from Poas!! It's not good for us

Olive - glad you are feeling happier xxx

Feeling very tired today. Should be taking C to forest School soooooo not in the mood !!


Mizze xxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks Mizzie: )

Do you get a chance to have a nap in the day? I can not function without one. The exhaustion is insane.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm supposed to get some Imodium tablets today and take them for 3 days and if my diarrhea doesn't go away they will make an appointment because by then I will probably be dehydrated and not able to regain the fluids I have lost. 

We gave our landlord a notice saying we will be out of the house by December 1st. He said that people will want to walk through it. I was like "okay, they can come in November when its mostly packed up". Nope, we have a lady coming straight after my registration appointment! ack... so now I have to clean and organize the stuff we are still using!


----------



## Swanny

Hi Sarena, 

I don't think it's harder being pregnant when you already have hands full with LO but I don't seem to have quite as much time to think and stress about everything (but I'm still pretty bad lol) I worry about picking LO up and it's very energetic still going to soft play, swimming etc with LO and I worry I might be doing too much but just got to try and keep positive.

But yes I hope I can give hope to lots of ladies out there that good things can happen, I went though a terrible time and I hope it never happens again but it was all worth it in the end and here I am again :)

Oh and I don't really physically feel any different either. Only got mild sore boobies, no sickness etc yet but then I didn't really have any symptoms with LO either, so there is another postive thing, you DON'T have to have symptoms to go on and have a sucessful pregnancy 

x


----------



## Taurus8484

Should I be worried that I dont feel fatigued......at all the whole way through so far???


----------



## TwoRdue

I would not worry. I have really bad morning sickness and tied all the time but the rest of my family didn't have one thing through there pregnancy. Our body's all handle it, different and you maybe one of the lucky ones


----------



## Taurus8484

TwoRdue said:


> I would not worry. I have really bad morning sickness and tied all the time but the rest of my family didn't have one thing through there pregnancy. Our body's all handle it, different and you maybe one of the lucky ones


Thanks xx. Its hard not to worry isnt it. I just read about this extreme fatigue and I dont have it......going to stay positive and just count myself lucky so far.


----------



## TwoRdue

I know what you mean, its easy to say dont worry but its the doing of it that is hard!!! 

Army - How are you feeling? I hope that it all clears up for you soon.x


----------



## armymama2012

Still have diarrhea. Got the tablets so I'll start taking them tomorrow. Don't know if it'll work though since I've never taken anything for diarrhea before but then again I've never had it for this long.


----------



## TwoRdue

My hubby had really bad bowel disease and when he had diarehea he took the same tablets and they work (his was a sever case to, they had to remove the large bowel) he did get amune to them though so I think that it should work well for you but I will keep my fingers crossed that it does work!!!!


----------



## Mizze

TwoRdue said:


> Thanks Mizzie: )
> Do you get a chance to have a nap in the day? I can not function without one. The exhaustion is insane.

:rofl: sadly not. 

DD will only nap in the car or sometimes the pram. She hasnt slept in the cot for nearly a year and then she would only sleep for about 25 mins at a time. Sadly I've been a bad sleeper for a while (and further trained into it by a baby that never sttn till she was 16 months) so I can very rarely nap in the day anyway. I definitely did it when pregnant with my daughter when I could though in fact I relied on spending most of my Sunday in bed. If im scaring anyone then I would say that apart from teething she now will sleep 12 hours a night -:D

I'm fining it hard atm. DH is working 7 days a week and that's hard. The nausea and tiredness are getting a bit much tbh. I should be in work today but dropping my daughter off and coming back to bed, DH took one look at me last night and made me promise not to go to work. Hopefully I will sleep but if not then I will rest (despite the house being a complete tip) and then I should manage the next two working days. Dh has promised to not work the next two weekends. His work schedule is beyond ridiculous atm - and he is self employed so its hard because its him who decided on this but when you are self employed its almost impossible to turn down work - but he needs the break - DD needs to see him and I need some hours when I can have a little break. It means in the end he will be working weekends in November but I need some support now. 



Taurus8484 said:


> Should I be worried that I dont feel fatigued......at all the whole way through so far???

Not at all - be grateful :) for me it seems I get hit hard in early pregnancy but not everyone does - my friend (poppy painting on here - she has a pregnancy diary) is only hitting fatigue now at week 25 - she sailed beautifully through the first tri and most of the second. Since she is now exactly the age I was when pregnant with DD I tried not to be jealous! 



armymama2012 said:


> Still have diarrhea. Got the tablets so I'll start taking them tomorrow. Don't know if it'll work though since I've never taken anything for diarrhea before but then again I've never had it for this long.

FX for you hun its not good to have lost so much over so many days - lets hope they work 

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Army, you are having a tough time. I really hope the tablets work and it gets under control. It must be such a horrible feeling. 

Hi Mizzie, oh you poor thing. I know what it's like to have a DH work too much and it can just be exhausting. I am so glad that he is taking a couple of weekends off to help and spend some DD time. I am also really glad that you took today off and are going to try and get some rest. Don't look at the house. That just doesn't matter at the moment. You need rest more. 
I initially always wanted x2 children close together but for other reasons that didn't happen. Now that my DD is 4, I'm actually kinda glad in some ways that our 2nd didn't happen earlier. I think there are pros and cons to any age. I'm sure my DD would have preferred a sibling earlier, but it will be good that she is a little more independant. I'm am very very lucky with 'K' as she will still have a sleep/rest after lunch on home days (Wednesdays and the weekend when I don't work), so I still get a little chill out time. I really hope the exhaustion and nausea improve for you Mizzie. It's not much fun when you are that wrecked. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

armymama2012 said:


> Well I'm supposed to get some Imodium tablets today and take them for 3 days and if my diarrhea doesn't go away they will make an appointment because by then I will probably be dehydrated and not able to regain the fluids I have lost.
> 
> We gave our landlord a notice saying we will be out of the house by December 1st. He said that people will want to walk through it. I was like "okay, they can come in November when its mostly packed up". Nope, we have a lady coming straight after my registration appointment! ack... so now I have to clean and organize the stuff we are still using!

Oh now that doesn't sound fun! It's annoying enough having to pack especially when your pregnant and feeling unwell, but having to try and have the house respectable so people can come through is just horrid. Hopefully you'll only have one quick walk through and she will say yes and you don't have to go through it again. X


----------



## Bubsta

Not long now TwoRdue til your scan! I can't wait to hear how you went and whether its twins! Good luck sweets! Xx


----------



## OliveLove

I have my first scan on October 25th!!! Guess who's freaking out???LOL:loopy:


----------



## Taurus8484

OliveLove said:


> I have my first scan on October 25th!!! Guess who's freaking out???LOL:loopy:


How exciting!!!!!!!!! I have to wait until 12 weeks for mine unless I pay to go privately.

Hope its all good for you :thumbup:


----------



## TwoRdue

Had my scan today and there is one Sweet bean growing measuring right on time at seven weeks with a heart rate of 145.

yay for scans olive - I was holding my breath till I was told there was a nice heartbeat. Yay first scans


----------



## Taurus8484

TwoRdue said:


> Had my scan today and there is one Sweet bean growing measuring right on time at seven weeks with a heart rate of 145.
> 
> yay for scans olive - I was holding my breath till I was told there was a nice heartbeat. Yay first scans

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Taurus8484

So I know Im jumping the gun a little here but..........who is going to find out what they are having and who is going to wait until delivery???


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies

Taurus - I totally want to find out, I did with the twins at 16 weeks and it was def the right decision!!


----------



## Bubsta

Yay! I'm so so happy for you TwoRdue! Awesome! Congrats. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

I was kinda yeah would like to know and yeah I wouldnt. Hubby definiately does not want to know. He said that there isnt too many good surprises left in life, so why not wait. So as I wasnt too fussed, we have decided to wait until delivery.


----------



## Mizze

:wohoo: twoRdue!! :) :) fantastic news :)

Brilliant xxx

Taurus we will find out if we can. We did with my daughter and I loved being able to say her rather than it. I personally didn't need the surprise at the end (DDs birth story is a real saga). This time there is a practical reason too. Another girl and we keep all the bags and bags of stuff but if it's a boy then I can pass lots off stuff onto friends with younger and baby girls and I can go shopping!!! ;) 

Mizze x


----------



## armymama2012

I want to know but DH doesnt. So I dont know.


----------



## 4myjewel

I'm totally going to find out what we are having. I just went for an ultrasound and discovered there are two in there!!


----------



## Mizze

Congrats hun - yes I imagine with 2 a little planning is needed beyond the norm!

Mizze x


----------



## 4myjewel

Jeeze not that I'm not happy about two but I am terrified...I guess it was ment to b


----------



## jewelsbaby81

4myjewel said:


> I'm totally going to find out what we are having. I just went for an ultrasound and discovered there are two in there!!

Congrats. I too am carrying twins. :happydance: I love your quote. Thats what my mom says, that God is making up for my loss. I sure hope so.


----------



## OliveLove

Thanks, ladies. I'm terrified, but it has to be done. 

TwoRdue - I am so happy for you!! I'm going to be holding my breath too! :)

I am definitely finding out :) can't wait that long, and at least I'll have something to look forward to in the near future :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Olive - How are you feeling now??


----------



## TwoRdue

Twins awwww how wonderful.... So was hoping but I am blessed still with one :)


----------



## OliveLove

TwoRdue said:


> Olive - How are you feeling now??

Oh gosh, so many emotions going through me! Every second I feel completely different from the next, I'm sure you can relate!:wacko: You must be elated though about hearing and seeing your beanie :) Now all I can think about is the scan, and praying to God that this time it will all go well, and I will see the baby and hear the heartbeat. Sometimes I'm grateful for all the exhaustion, boob pain, and queasiness because it's not as easy to think in those conditions :haha: 

When is your next appointment? At 12 weeks?


----------



## TwoRdue

I fully understand and hope that the time till your scan moves along. 
I have another scan next week yay then no more till 12 weeks


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: Olive xx we all get how that feels hun - check out Bubsta's thread in here about the feelings on a first scan xxxx

How is everyone today - yesterday was a much better day than Wednesday - my god but I needed that rest. It was however sicky enough not to scare me! 

1/2 day in work today then a bit of retail therapy if I feel up to it. 

Mizze x


----------



## TwoRdue

Retail therapy sounds great, I have, been feeling so horrible lately so my mum suggested I go and get much hair done so I think I will.

With my scan the other day I was so happy baby was doing well but I just could not get that true happy excited feeling I had with my last pregnancy as without even knowing it I think I am distancing my self from feeling much as I'm so terrified the same will happen and I probably be like this till I pass that 18 week point!! I'm disappointed in myself as I should be enjoying every moment I can.


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations on the twins! There must be something with having Jewel in the username! 

Olivelove, Oct 25th, so Thursday? Not long now sweets. I'm sure everything is going to be just perfect! 

How are you feeling Army? Have the tablets worked? 

How are you feeling Mizzie? Did you get any retail therapy? 

Getting the hair done TwoRdue is always nice. Always feel like a new woman afterwards! Enjoy it! I can understand distancing yourself because you are scared. I think we can all relate to that. This is a new pregnancy and a new bubba. Try and enjoy it sweetie. (I think we all know it can be hard to begin with). Xx

Finding out gender? Absolutely. It would be so much easier as far as knowing whether we can just use Kasia's old clothes or if we have to get boy clothes. Good for decorating the room too.... Not that I'm trying to think that far down the track yet.

I haven't felt too queasy the last couple of days. I've been thirsty, but not much nausea. Hopefully increase just a little to make me relax a little. I've organised to have a few days off work. I don't have to go back now til Friday, so I'm happy about that! Xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks bubsta. x
Yay time off work for you, it's always great to have some time off, for me it's ways for catching up on sleep lol.
It's good the morning sickness is not to bad for you and we will have our good days with it as it does come in waves but we will always worry. 
Take care and all you ladies have a great weekend


----------



## Emily7287

Hello ladies! I am cautiously introducing myself. I am excited to be pregnant again but I am also very anxious :/ I have had two missed miscarriages (both 6 weeks, no fetal pole developing) and then I was dx with Compound Heterozygous MTHFR. I am currently 4w5d pregnant and I am on Lovenox, progesterone, Deplin, baby aspirin, and a prenatal. Nice cocktail, huh? Anyways, I am hoping I get to stick around and meet all of you!!! Congratulations on all of your pregnancies :)


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations on your pregnancy Emily! Welcome aboard. We can all understand your nerves. You've joined a very supportive thread. H&H 9 months Hun. X


----------



## armymama2012

Had fever yesterday so was in bed all day. Was dizzy today so went to ER and was told I am pregnant and dehydrated, lol! Baby looks almost a week ahead according to pics I have seen f the preggo raisin but that is just based on my observations, tech wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Taurus8484

Just got back from doc rooms and they have booked me in for ultrasound on Wednesday mainly due to me having not a lot of symptoms and my history.

Scared now instead of excited.


----------



## Sarena

Hi Everyone!

What great news 4myjewel and jewelsbaby! Twins! Double the fun:thumbup: Is there a family history of twins for you both? Are your pregnancy symptoms stronger as a result?

Olivelove, your scan is getting close, how are you feeling? how are symptoms?

Taurus, I never thought i'd want to know sex of baby, but now I am itching to know already! Torn between surprise and wanting to know, but have a while to wait before we can find out...

With regard to your lack of symptoms, I can only imagine how tough it is at the moment, but remember, there are heaps of women who don't realize they are pregnant until really far into first trimester, cos they don't get symptoms. You may well be one of the lucky ones. :hugs:I have everything crossed for you this wednesdays scan. 

Mizze, how are you doing? Sounds like you are having tough time of things, hope retail therapy did the trick, and MS is starting to ease off. I think Hcg peaks around week 9, then starts to go down-how was your last pregnancy? when did you start to feel better?

Army-My goodness-you have been through the mill! Glad it was something that could be easily solved! how is the diarrhea? do you have an infection with your fever?

Emily-Welcome hun! Hope all is going very well for you? how are you feeling? Heres hoping with your diagnosis and drug cocktail all goes perfectly for you this time! I had a MMC myself at 6 weeks, and 2 "normal" early MC at 5 weeks.I am now on cyclogest/progesterone and aspirin, and saw first every heartbeat last week! Either the drugs work, or 4th time is a charm! Still paranoid :wacko:about every symptom fluctuation, but think its to be expected....

This week i have been soooooo tired, there is a groove in couch from my horizontal body:rofl: only very mild occasional MS, and sore BB-gonna get bras today, cos existing ones are not really fitting, and can't tolerate underwiring anymore. They may be size of Dolly Parton's in another month. I also can't stop burping-real loud whenever i eat. I was never like that before this! anyone else turning into big boobed tired burpy monster?


----------



## Sarena

Also today is the first anniversary of my MMC. Strange to be pregnant again at same time of year. So much has changed, OH and I are closer from everything we have been through, heres hoping this baby hangs on.


----------



## Mizze

Morning :hug: Sarena - the anniversary is never a good day, neither are the EDD's xxx

Emily - hi and welcome - Im a vet of 2 mmc's too and this is a great thread for help and support - congratulations on your BFP xxx 

Taurus luv xxx FX for the scan, not having many symptoms is really common - neither my Mum nor my sister had any early pregnancy systems and between them they had 4 perfectly healthy pregnancies and 5 kids! 

My MS is settling into a pattern - feel horrible as soon as I get up (regardless if ive eaten ginger biccies before I get up!) and this goes on for a couple of hours but by 11ish im starting to feel better - I have to eat around 12 or I get dizzy and sick but I can eat a decent meal and I feel better if tired until around 4 it starts to get worse again - feel bad so have to eat a SMALL amount around 5.30-6 to stop me feeling worse and by bedtime im feeling rubbish and my tummy is sore depending on how much I ate for dinner!! How complicated is that :)
Sarena last time I had nausea until 16 weeks and lost 7lbs by the end of the first trimester. Ive lost about 4lbs so far this time. 


Hubby not working this weekend :wohoo: so he has taken DD out so im dying my hair! Later we are going to choose me a ring for my birthday and them im resting while DD and DH go out again - they havent had much time together recently

Im getting REALLY good at ignoring the pig sty we are currently living in but I do need to do some washing and tidy the kitchen at some point 

Mizze x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Sarena said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> What great news 4myjewel and jewelsbaby! Twins! Double the fun:thumbup: Is there a family history of twins for you both? Are your pregnancy symptoms stronger as a result?
> 
> Olivelove, your scan is getting close, how are you feeling? how are symptoms?
> 
> Taurus, I never thought i'd want to know sex of baby, but now I am itching to know already! Torn between surprise and wanting to know, but have a while to wait before we can find out...
> 
> With regard to your lack of symptoms, I can only imagine how tough it is at the moment, but remember, there are heaps of women who don't realize they are pregnant until really far into first trimester, cos they don't get symptoms. You may well be one of the lucky ones. :hugs:I have everything crossed for you this wednesdays scan.
> 
> Mizze, how are you doing? Sounds like you are having tough time of things, hope retail therapy did the trick, and MS is starting to ease off. I think Hcg peaks around week 9, then starts to go down-how was your last pregnancy? when did you start to feel better?
> 
> Army-My goodness-you have been through the mill! Glad it was something that could be easily solved! how is the diarrhea? do you have an infection with your fever?
> 
> Emily-Welcome hun! Hope all is going very well for you? how are you feeling? Heres hoping with your diagnosis and drug cocktail all goes perfectly for you this time! I had a MMC myself at 6 weeks, and 2 "normal" early MC at 5 weeks.I am now on cyclogest/progesterone and aspirin, and saw first every heartbeat last week! Either the drugs work, or 4th time is a charm! Still paranoid :wacko:about every symptom fluctuation, but think its to be expected....
> 
> This week i have been soooooo tired, there is a groove in couch from my horizontal body:rofl: only very mild occasional MS, and sore BB-gonna get bras today, cos existing ones are not really fitting, and can't tolerate underwiring anymore. They may be size of Dolly Parton's in another month. I also can't stop burping-real loud whenever i eat. I was never like that before this! anyone else turning into big boobed tired burpy monster?

No family history for me with the twins. I actually feel pretty good. I havent had any m/s yet (thank goodness). I am very tired all the time and have just recently become extremely hungry. From what I've heard from other moms of twins they didnt feel their symptoms were any worse with twins than a singleton. Praying everything is going well inside and cant wait to see them again on Nov 6th when I have my next appt


----------



## Mizze

Jewels my Mum carried twins without ever knowing (till the birth) that there was more than one in there -she said apart from being bigger earlier (which she didnt think anything of) she didnt notice any real difference from when she was carrying me

Feeling crap today - sick, exhausted and bad bad headache - I very rarely get headaches :( 

Mizze x


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, Sarena, I seem to be in the ER every 3 weeks since August. Diarrhea has been gone since Wednesday. They said my labs indicated no infection. 

Mizze- I'm sorry about your nausea. Mine was gone for 6 hours after the IV Zofran yesterday but came back at 8 p.m. with a mighty vengeance. 

Well I'm frustrated. Dh is refusing to buy me prenatals or fill any of my prescriptions that the ER or OBGYN give me. I'm sick of this!


----------



## Mizze

armymama2012 said:


> Yeah, Sarena, I seem to be in the ER every 3 weeks since August. Diarrhea has been gone since Wednesday. They said my labs indicated no infection.
> 
> Mizze- I'm sorry about your nausea. Mine was gone for 6 hours after the IV Zofran yesterday but came back at 8 p.m. with a mighty vengeance.
> 
> Well I'm frustrated. Dh is refusing to buy me prenatals or fill any of my prescriptions that the ER or OBGYN give me. I'm sick of this!

:hug: 

Why would he do that???

Mizze x


----------



## armymama2012

He says he is concerned about the side effects of the Zofran. As far prenatals, I have no clue what his thinking is.


----------



## TwoRdue

Army - Does he not realise how important the prenatal are for you and baby?? Grrr my OH would not get away with that!


----------



## Mizze

Army that's just dumb. Tell him he is doing more harm than good. Prenatal vitamins are vital in early pregnancy. :hug:

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Bleugh felt awful yesterday. Forgot to put my sea sickness bands back on after a shower. Hadn't realised they were helping so much. Am not taking them off again!

Mizze x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

can i join your guys i just found out i'm pregnant should be 4 weeks, and i mc at 23 weeks in 2011.


----------



## Mizze

Hi Sweet - welcome!

congratulations on your BFP hun xxx and im sorry for your earlier loss 

Its a good thread, full of support and a great place to moan or complain or vent or just come for some reassurance xx

Mizze xxx


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I got DH to agree to get my prenatal prescription filled tomorrow. I'll then have prenatals for 7 weeks til 19 weeks. 

Oh wow, I'm a blueberry!


----------



## Sarena

Hey Everyone!

Army-glad to hear you are getting prenatals. :thumbup:As important as some joint decisions are with regards to the child, prenatals are your choice, as you could compromise your health without prenatals, esp. regarding iron and calcium. Doctors prescribe as educated professionals, everyone else has uneducated opinions, that are best ignored. :ignore:

My Oh tends to prefer natural route for most things, but i like to remind him the natural way back in the day had people with a life expectancy of 30!The soil and our eating habits have changed too much to not use them now, not to mention the dietary issues most women in first trimester have. Also glad diarrhea is gone, and no infection. Heres hoping you have better health from now on!:flower:

Mizze, sorry to hear you had such a bad day! At least you know what helps! Have you tried using different prenatals? i swopped recently and found a big improvement.

Hi Sweet-welcome, and so sorry to hear about your loss, wishing you the very best, a happy and healthy 9 months:dust:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies. I've been keeping up just not posting as my big fat fingers make it hard on the phone. 
Army glad to hear you're feeling a bit better and no infection. Hope the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly!
Mizze sorry you're suffering so badly with m/s! Better keep those bands on from now on! I wore mine pretty much the whole pregnancy with Elliot. :thumbup:
I've been getting nauseous waves but nothing terrible. I read back over my last pregnancy journal and i was saying the same thing at this time and then it kicked in around week 8 so just waiting now...:haha:
Is anyone else absolutely shattered beyond tired exhausted? 
I don't get to nap in the day and in the evenings always have so much clearing up/ cooking dinner/ ironing uniform stuff to do i dont end up in bed til 11 then up at 6.30. Seriously need to reorganize my day to get things done earlier!! :dohh: then i might actually get to chat on here in the evenings!!
How is everyone today?
Olivelove how are you getting on now? 
Hope you're all having a good weekend. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys ye r gonna think im the biggest stalker ever and i am a little bit :blush: , ive been readin a little to check that what im feeling is normal. as regards prenatels my doc and speacialist have advised me not to take them, i have some issues with my liver and they r just one more thing that my liver would have to process. they advised me not to take um cos they have copper in it which can be harsh on the liver (and i have slightly raised copper levels) and they said i should get all baby needs from my diet(bar folic acid which i do take) . but if ur doc prescribed them then obvs u have no such issues :) ur hubby is being a bit high handed . glad ur gettin um now.
im just postin this cos prenatals arent suitable for all but if docs advice is to take um then def do :) xxx hope ye dont mind my butting in xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Welcome aboard Sweet. I'm sorry for your late loss. Just heartbreaking. I'm so glad you are pregnant again. You've joined a great thread with supportive girls. Xxx

I'm so glad that your DH has agreed to get your prenatals Army. Unless you're an exception to the rule (like Lilesmom-stalk as much as you like Hun!) then it's so important to have them. Xx

I've been thinking about you Nicola and hoping your doing ok. I hope ms doesn't kick in any further for you. Sounds like you might need to get some earlier nights chickee. I don't think I could function if I didn't get my down time at night. I hope things start to improve for you. Xx

Oh Mizzie, sounds like the ms has really got hold of you. I'm glad the sea sick bands are helping. Xx

Thinking about you Olivelove. Hope your doing ok. Xx

Well my ms hasn't been too bad at all over the last few days. Feel a bit seedy when I first wake up, but after I have a coffee it improves. Some food aversions and ridiculous sense of smell turns me off things, but other than that nausea pretty much ok. I'm a bundle of nerves this morning. My first scan in 6.5hours. Guess I'll be posting again later on today. Hopefully it will be a positive post as I'm not ready to say goodbye yet. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Fingers crossed for you Bubsta............will be thinking of you but Im sure in 6.5 hours time you will see the most beautiful little heartbeat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I know what you mean about food aversions. Im driving my hubby crazy because I can never decided what I want to eat, especially for dinner.

I used to love a big fat juicy steak, now that thought of that makes me want to throw up everywhere!!!!!! All the things I used to love, just taste horrible now.....


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Taurus, I really hope so. 
So it's not just me with the food issues. DH had been doing all the night meals(bless him) because I can't stomach the thought of cutting up chicken etc. last night I thought I'd make pasta so I defrosted the mince (for the sauce) and had to cook dinner a lot earlier than planned because I couldn't cope with the smell of the raw meat. (Makes me ill now just thinking about it, lol). Hubby is getting a bit sick of my crazy sensitive smell. I smell things he just can't. Its weird how our bodies work in the aim to protect isn't it. Xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all I am due 23rd June found out 2 days ago!! Probably my most shocking BFP yet as my third in 9 years but second this year. I had a MC in June and really praying for a sticky bean. I am hoping for third time lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

No, its not just you with the food issues. I smell everything!!! OMG, raw meat......vomit!!! Havent even tried that, but dont want to. I cant even do cold meats such as ham.....yuck!!!

Will be logging on tonight to see how you went one Aussie to another xx My scan is Wednesday so know how your feeling.

Good luck but you wont need it because everything will be just perfect xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome LornaMJ. We have all experienced the heartbreak of mc in this thread and you will find lovely support.

Hope it is your 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## Bubsta

Taurus8484 said:


> No, its not just you with the food issues. I smell everything!!! OMG, raw meat......vomit!!! Havent even tried that, but dont want to. I cant even do cold meats such as ham.....yuck!!!
> 
> Will be logging on tonight to see how you went one Aussie to another xx My scan is Wednesday so know how your feeling.
> 
> Good luck but you wont need it because everything will be just perfect xx

Thanks Hun, I'll let you know. It's not far away now for you either! Time drags as it gets closer doesn't it! I have good feelings for your scan mate. You will be posting on here cloud 9 too. Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations on your BFP LornaMJ! It's definitely all our turn to be happy and have sticky beans! H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## Bubsta

Well I'm shocked (happily so). I had my scan today. Bubba is fine! :cloud9: Measuring a day ahead. HB flickering away. I had convinced myself that it wasn't going to happen and I feel a bit spun out now, lol. Very very happy and relieved. Xx :cloud9: :yipee: xx


----------



## Mizze

Woohoo :wohoo: Bubsta fabulous news xxx

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Hi all, we have been chatty! Hi Lorna xxx welcome and congratulations on your bfp xxx 

So many comments. Army am really pleased you managed to persuade your OH to see sense. Liliesmom hi :wave: stalker!! ;) 

Sarena I never thought about my vitamins I take the sanatogen double (with omega 3) which I took with my daughter. It was recommended by my Mw on my first pregnancy. Hmmm will have to think about that. Taurus fx for you on Wednesday xxx 

Sorry if I missed anything I'm on my phone!

Mizze x


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Bubsta!!!! So happy for you xx Told you it would be perfect xx 

Hope my Wednesday afternoon goes like that too.


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Taurus, I seriously was spun out. I think I had just prepared myself for the worst and now that it came back totally fine I'm in shock a bit. Still don't think it's fully sunk in yet. Very relieved and happy though. Xxx I can't wait for you to be posting here on Wednesday after your scan. What time is it? Do u have to wait til the arvo or are u having in the morning? Xx


----------



## Bubsta

The only downside is that the screen was facing hubby more than me so didn't get a great look, but I wasn't too fazed because I thought bubba is fine. I also thought I would get a pic so I'd check it out more then.... Picture quality is crap though. Too dark so can't really see too much. Oh we'll, 4 wks time I'll be able to see a lot more. My OB was funny, he said if I'm stressing out to come I though and he will hook me up to some Valium.... And pointed to the ultrasound machine. :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

That's fantastic. Really is luv. Im the same, trying not too think about it too much and not get my hopes up.

2:30 Wednesday. Fair to say absolutely crapping myself.


----------



## Bubsta

What is it about the 2:30 timeframe! Mine was the same. Make you wait all day and be an emotional wreck by the time you get in there. Even Hubby said in the waiting room he felt like he was going to be sick. I hope you manage to sleep in Wednesday morning and the day goes real quick (yeah right! We can hope can't we). It will be fine Hun. I just know it. Xxx


----------



## Emily7287

Sarena said:


> Emily-Welcome hun! Hope all is going very well for you? how are you feeling? Heres hoping with your diagnosis and drug cocktail all goes perfectly for you this time! I had a MMC myself at 6 weeks, and 2 "normal" early MC at 5 weeks.I am now on cyclogest/progesterone and aspirin, and saw first every heartbeat last week! Either the drugs work, or 4th time is a charm! Still paranoid :wacko:about every symptom fluctuation, but think its to be expected....

Hi Sarena! I'm feeling very tired and still having some menstrual like cramps when I get up too fast, but other than that, I am doing great! That's great news about seeing the heartbeat!! Congrats!! :happydance:

Did the doctor ever give you a reason for the early mc's?


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta - AHHHHHHHH you saw your baby!!!!!! Couldnt be happier for you if I tried ;) and thank you for your kind words, yes my scan is in 3 days!

TwoRdue  yay for scans! I cant believe you have another one so soon! :) lucky you!

Emily, Sweetbuthyper, Lilies mom, Lorna  welcome welcome!!

Army  yay for blueberries!!! Oh crap I think Im actually a raspberry today!! Dont have the ticker so I always forget :haha:

Sarena  Im just like your hubby when it comes to being as natural as possible, but I also know that times have changed and I have to make a few adjustments! 

Mizze  I hope you feel better! xx I also feel very dizzy, especially if I get up too quickly (therefore I dont get up period! LOL)

Nicola  I am just like you  exhausted beyond belief! Ive been laying in bed the entire weekend and today I didnt go to school because I woke up late and coulndt get out of bed! Ughh hope this gets better!

Taurus  I absolutely despise the smell of meat!! The only thing I can eat is chicken legs from chicken soup and sometimes turkey slices. Steak, beef and salmon might as well cease to exist!

So today I am 8 weeks and I can't believe I'm saying this but.... I JUST GOT MORNING SICKNESS!!!!!!!!!LOL. Yesterday I threw up once (the combination of not eating for a long time and driving for an hour) and I felt better right away, and thought that was going to be it. Today I woke up feeling nauseous. Not completely horrible (just yet) but definitely worse than the queasiness I've been feeling since week 4. Emotionally (because of this MS) I'm feeling better than ever because now I'm sure everything is ok with my beanie!! Well, I'm not completely confident about that, but definitely a lot more than what I've been feeling. I'm also very dizzy...exhausted and moody. I think my boobs grew and still sore, if not more sore than ever. 

I have my scan in 3 days and I'm feeling like it's going to be the best day of my life :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Well I have another appt this Wednesday to take a look at the babies and make sure they are looking good. I am so excited. Good luck to everyone that has scans this week.


----------



## Sarena

Bubsta-so happy for you!!!!!!!!! great news! there is nothing like a heartbeat on the screen!:cloud9:

Emily-docs didn't have chance to find out cause, i was due to go in for testing after 3rd mc when i feel pregnant with this one. then, as a precaution they put me on progesterone and aspirin, with the theory, it can't do any harm! Someone put a link about super fertility a while back, and it might be a good fit.. its not as super as it sounds, but since got pregnant 4 times over 1 year, it feels right to me. must ask a doc next time i see her. 

Olivelove-delighted for you too-it definitely makes pregnancy more real, although not necessarily more pleasant! I seem to get worst nausea on a monday, don't know if its to do with returning to work! :haha:

Taurus-fingers crossed for wednesday! :flower: It probably feels like forever bright now. my next scan is wednesday week, it feels like 2 lifetimes away!


----------



## raelynn

8 week scan! I was released from the fertility clinic today too. Heartbeat 175bpm. The scan on the right is 3D
 



Attached Files:







8+1a-small.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









8+1c-small.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bubsta

OMG Raelynn! That's awesome! Soo happy for you! Yay! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Jewelsbaby81 and OliveLove, we all have our scans on Wednesday and Thursday.........they say things happen in 3's, so hopefully we all have the best news!!! How you all feeling about it??? This is my first scan and I have such anxiety with it. I have to tell myself to stop and breathe. So scared Im going to hear those dreaded words "there is no heartbeat" and then I get angry at myself for thinking that........must learn to relax.

Yes Sarena, it feels life a life time away even though its only tomorrow afternoon. Dont think there will be much sleeping tonight.

Wow Raelynn, beautiful pictures xx love the 3D version........fantastic luv xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Taurus8484 said:


> Jewelsbaby81 and OliveLove, we all have our scans on Wednesday and Thursday.........they say things happen in 3's, so hopefully we all have the best news!!! How you all feeling about it??? This is my first scan and I have such anxiety with it. I have to tell myself to stop and breathe. So scared Im going to hear those dreaded words "there is no heartbeat" and then I get angry at myself for thinking that........must learn to relax.
> 
> Yes Sarena, it feels life a life time away even though its only tomorrow afternoon. Dont think there will be much sleeping tonight.
> 
> Wow Raelynn, beautiful pictures xx love the 3D version........fantastic luv xx

I am feeling a little anxious. I wasn't supposed to have another scan until 10 weeks but being my MMC in May was discovered at 8 weeks I have been having major anxiety worrying that everything is OK with my little beans. I love that my OB was willing to accommodate me to put my mind to ease. Its just so much harder to relax when something like that has happened. I wouldve been fine waiting until 10 weeks if I never would've had that MMC. Goodluck twordue and olive on your scans. I am sure we will all have good news to report.


----------



## Taurus8484

Oopps sorry TworDue, I did have a moment and forgot that you also have a scan. Must be the week for it......

Good things happen in 4's!!!


----------



## tas2011

That is awesome!! I also lost one last year in august at 25wks. I am now 8wks today!! When I first found out I was very excited but very nervous! I also am hoping I have a happy ending also! Thansk for Sharing!!


----------



## Sarena

Best of luck everyone over next couple of days! :)


----------



## Bubsta

Thinking of the girls having scans today and tomorrow. Make sure you let us know how you go. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

6 hours til ultrasound...........no sleep last night, feel sick and not from morning sickness for a change.......


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Taurus!


----------



## LornaMJ

Good Luck Taurus and kepp us updated :hugs:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Taurus8484 said:


> 6 hours til ultrasound...........no sleep last night, feel sick and not from morning sickness for a change.......

How exciting!!! I still have 17..... You will have to let us know how it goes


----------



## TwoRdue

Good luck with scan.x


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG!!!! Measured 8 weeks, heart beat 170 and he said everything looked perfect.

So so happy!!!! 

Good luck everyone else having scans xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Taurus8484 said:


> OMG!!!! Measured 8 weeks, heart beat 170 and he said everything looked perfect.
> 
> So so happy!!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone else having scans xx

Yay! That's awesome. I can't wait for mine tomorrow. Having a hard time falling asleep!


----------



## Bubsta

YAYYYYYY!!! That's awesome news Taurus! So so happy for you Hun! Woohoo! It's such a relief isn't it. Congrats Honey. Good little Bubba! Now time to relax. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Jewel, sure your little ones are perfect too xx

Thanks Bubsta, now I can sleep tonight xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Taurus8484 said:


> OMG!!!! Measured 8 weeks, heart beat 170 and he said everything looked perfect.
> 
> So so happy!!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone else having scans xx

Fantastic news sooo pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Hi ladies!! Such good news to come back to.

Raelynn and Taurus xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wohoo:


Olivelove - great to see you so positive xx

FX for you tomorrow - and for Twordue and Jewels too

MS has been less yesterday and so far today - am trying not to panic about that. Not least because C has had a vomitting and diorrhea bug over the last 48 hrs, no sleep at all last night, the poor monkey couldnt keep anything down at all. So far this morning she has kept water and a tiny bit of diorylyte down so have tried a bit of food, she was v hungry. Waiting to see if that stays down.

Am appallingly tired and desperately hoping I dont get it!!! :(

Mizze xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Mizze xx

Yesterday was the first day I didn't feel sick and vomit, so naturally crapped myself but after ultrasound, sick as a dog tonight so may be just lucky day for you.


----------



## Bubsta

Good luck for your scans jewels and TwoRdue and Olivelove. not long now. Xx I can't wait to see the joy in the posts! Xx oh Mizzie, poor C. Hopefully now she is hungry that is a good sign. I hope she is ok now. It's horrible when they feel so rotten and there isn't much we can do. I hope you don't get it. My MS has improved quite a bit over the last week. I wouldn't worry about it Hun if it is easing up. I was lucky with my DD and only had MS til probably maybe 9wks. So I think the lucky ones it might ease up a bit sooner. Xx I hope it improves and stays that way. Xx

Xx


----------



## armymama2012

Awww....I wish I had a scan soon but I dont get mine for another 20+ days. TMI question: Has anyone had back pain during sex? I had some last night followed by 30 minutes of cramping afterwards. No spotting or bleeding so far luckily but had me concerned.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I have been up for hours unable to sleep because I am so excited about my scan. 1hr and 30mins!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mizze

Good luck Jewels - you must be in there about now xxx

Mizze xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Taurus thats lovely news!
Jewels i hope the scan went well :hugs:
Mizze i hope C is feeling better and gets some sleep tonight. Its so horrible when they're poorly - they just don't understand and its awful with a sickness bug when you can't fo anything to make them better. Big get well wishes your way. X


----------



## jewelsbaby81

My babies look AMAZING. They are growing right on track and have little beating hearts and are just perfect! Ahhh I am so relieved


----------



## nicola ttc

Jewels thats fantastic news! So happy for you :happydance:
Olive hope your scan goes well :flower:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

BABIES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20121024_110143.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sarena

Congratulations to Taurus and Jewelbaby! Great to see you both have fab scans! Best of luck to everyone else, lets keep up this winning streak!!!:thumbup:

Olivelove-fingers crossed for you! :dust:

Mizze, so sorry to hear C is ill, hope she is better soon, and you can get some sleep-don't know how people function without it! With a bit of luck in 7 or so months i will find out!!:happydance:

Having a very paranoid day today. No nausea, but that always comes and goes so accept that, but my BB are not tender to touch. They feel full, but not tender. this is the first time they have felt like this during pregnancy-help! Has anyone else had this? is it cos i am at 9 weeks? Should i seek reassurance scan? Worried over what doc said to me ages ago.."as long as your BB are tender...." Eeeek!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Sarena said:


> Congratulations to Taurus and Jewelbaby! Great to see you both have fab scans! Best of luck to everyone else, lets keep up this winning streak!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Olivelove-fingers crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> Mizze, so sorry to hear C is ill, hope she is better soon, and you can get some sleep-don't know how people function without it! With a bit of luck in 7 or so months i will find out!!:happydance:
> 
> Having a very paranoid day today. No nausea, but that always comes and goes so accept that, but my BB are not tender to touch. They feel full, but not tender. this is the first time they have felt like this during pregnancy-help! Has anyone else had this? is it cos i am at 9 weeks? Should i seek reassurance scan? Worried over what doc said to me ages ago.."as long as your BB are tender...." Eeeek!

My BBS have never been tender. I have had days where they ache a little but never sore. So I have never worried about it. I know a lot of women whose breasts arent sore at all or werent sore until their milk came in....I am sure everything is fine :thumbup:


----------



## Bubsta

That's awesome Jewels! Yay! Congrats Hun. It's so awesome isn't it. X

Bit hard for me to answer that one Army. I always have a sore back. I only notice it slightly the next day but nothing major. I hope it was a once off.

Oh Sarena. Yes, yes, yes. My BBs were ridiculously sore when I first found out I was pregnant and stayed that way for a couple of weeks. Now they aren't sore. They are still very full but just not sore. I wouldn't worry babe. (When I was worrying, I tried to put on a pre-pregnancy bra... What a laugh... Didn't go anywhere near covering anything). Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats amazing Jewels!!!!!!!!! Isnt it just fantastic to see their little hearts and them. So happy for you xx

Yesterday was my first ultrasound ever, never gotten to that point before so I did have a little crying breakdown :blush: on the table before the ultrasound as I was a bundle of nerves but hubby and I just couldnt take our eyes off the screen after he showed us everything was great.

Sarena, I stress over everything. I guess thats what happens when you have lost pregnancies before as Im sure everyone on here can testify too.

And I worried because I read on here about how tired people are and how they cant keep their eyes open or how sore there boobs are that they cant wear a bra or touching them has them in pain. I have no sore boobs at all, can still sleep on my stomach and dont even think they have grown that much as Im still in the bra I had before I got pregnant and fits me fine and no fatigue, at night the only thing that gets me is the nausea. Sure I have other symptoms like nausea, vomiting, bloating etc just not sore boobs or fatigue and yesterday I had the most perfect little heartbeat.

So Im going to try and relax now helped by the notion that just because my boobs dont hurt and Im not tired, doesnt mean my baby isnt okay so please please dont stress about maybe you dont feel as sick today as yesterday or your boobs arent as sore. Im sure that everything is okay, better than okay xx

And I did read somewhere whilst stressing over my lack of boob soreness that it reduces a little around 9 weeks. 

twoRdue and OliveLove, I know your scans are soon so best of luck and let us know xx


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Congratulations to Taurus and Jewelbaby! Great to see you both have fab scans! Best of luck to everyone else, lets keep up this winning streak!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Olivelove-fingers crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> Mizze, so sorry to hear C is ill, hope she is better soon, and you can get some sleep-don't know how people function without it! With a bit of luck in 7 or so months i will find out!!:happydance:
> 
> Having a very paranoid day today. No nausea, but that always comes and goes so accept that, but my BB are not tender to touch. They feel full, but not tender. this is the first time they have felt like this during pregnancy-help! Has anyone else had this? is it cos i am at 9 weeks? Should i seek reassurance scan? Worried over what doc said to me ages ago.."as long as your BB are tender...." Eeeek!

Sarena - I was just going to post about the boob soreness...mine has been horrible since week 4 and today I feel almost nothing...and nausea disappeared after literally 2 days. Thank God I have a scan tomorrow because I'm just about done worrying about every little thing! I will get some definite answers tomorrow (unless my beanie measures a week or two behind, than nothing is definite again!) Let's hope this is absolutely nothing to worry about!

Thank you ladies for your kind words, I will let you know how my scan goes tomorrow. Needless to say, I'm feeling very much negative and just preparing myself for the worst. But what else is new? I'm going to go to sleep now and hopefully feel rested and a little better tomorrow.


----------



## OliveLove

Raelynn, Taurus & Jewelsbaby - BIG, BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news all around!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Olivelove praying your scan goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## TwoRdue

Great news on all the scans girls, it so amazing!!!!

Olive - good luck with your scan and can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Mizze

:wohoo: - Jewels - how fab!!! :D

Olive hon will be thinking of you today - wont say dont stress as I know how impossible that is :hugs: my lovely xx

Sarena my boobs have never been sore - all the way through will Caitlyn they got a bit bigger a bit fuller but never sore - they are a bit fuller atm but I am still wearing my pre-preggo bras - my poor boobs had suffered slightly from 15 months of BF so were a little less full than previously (not saggy exactly) but at nearly 40 gravity is gonna get me whatever happens! ;) 

I dont think your Dr should have said that to you because we know and they know that symptoms come and go. And like Bubsta (?) said upthread a lot of symptoms subside after 9 weeks including ms and boob soreness. Not always - some of us lucky gals get ms until 14 weeks or more :sick:

C has slept all night and is still currently asleep - she was definately on the mend last night but very tired bless her :thumbup:

Last evening I was feeling very sick and wasnt sure if it was the ms, the tiredness or the onset of the bug - this morning it appears to have been a mix of the ms and tiredness - hooray! ;)

I dont seem to have caught the bug but
...



My HUSBAND has!!! :dohh::dohh:

So on my 40th birthday I have been chucked out of my bed at stupid o'clock so he can get some rest - bah!!! BUT thats fine I was awake and Id much rather not be in there sick with him :winkwink:

Oh well - he was supposed to be working in another city today - he has been putting in 14hr days recently - so I will take C over to my Mum's as planned for a nice lunch (the one time of day I can eat properly)

:wacko:

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIZZIE!!!! * :flower: Hopefully Hubby will feel better real soon and be able to spoil you like you deserve. Enjoy your lunch sweetie and try and have a GREAT day. Mwah.xxx :hugs:


----------



## Emily7287

Is anyone else ridiculously tired?? I wasn't expecting it this early (5w4d) but I've been exhausted for the past week. Last night I went to bed at 8:30!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well called the OB since diarrhea has returned for the 3rd time since we've been pregnant. She thinks I might have Irritable Bowel Syndrome or something.


----------



## Sarena

Thanks to everyone for the reality check!!! I really got worried last night:wacko:, could not sleep, and then this morning, i just threw myself into work, and forgot about it all. Have decided to wait til next wednesday when app. is due. 

MIZZE!!!!!Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Mizze, happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!

Here's a cake that is guaranteed to not give you MS!:

https://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=I.4690285452723680&pid=15.1

Hope you have a really special day and lovely lunch out.

Olivelove, i have everything that can be crossed, crossed for you.:thumbup:

Emily, I think the tiredness can come in waves, i had a few days here and there when i was sleeping crazy hours, but in general now i just go to bed 30 mins earlier than usual. But everyone is different, so who knows!

Army-sorry to hear about your tummy troubles! Hope if they diagnose it they may be able to do something for it. I had really bad tummy problems a while back until i realized i was sensitive to sorbitol, artificial sweetner. It was only an ingredient in yogurt i was eating, but lets just say it had explosive consequences:dohh:! Take it easy, and keep drinking even when you don't want to, really easy to get dehydrated with tummy problems.


----------



## Bubsta

Thinking of you Olivelove. Hoping everything is just perfect and your doing ok. Xxx

I'm sorry your tummy is still playing up Army. I hope it settles down soon. X

I go through phases Emily. Most of the time I cope fine with the tiredness... Other times I want to sleep during the day I'm so tired. Oh the joy. X

I hope Wednesday comes around soon Sarena to put your mind at ease. I'm sure everything is AOk! Xx

Well, we did it last night.... It was such a hard decision to make but we can't take it back now. We told our daughter she is going to be a big sister. She is 4 and a half. I think she was starting to twig that something wasn't normal. She had clearly been mulling things over in her head as she very seriously said to me a couple of days ago, 'why are you sick mummy'. I put her mind at ease at the time. My FIL knows and a couple of close friends we are expecting. The two times I have had a MC it has been diagnosed at the first scan. bubba was measuring slightly ahead and i just feel pretty positive. so I'm praying all is fine this time around. (God cross fingers!) We did explain that there is a small chance that it might not happen. (She is a smart kid. She understood). She also has proved to us on the past that she can keep a secret (and hey, we understand if she doesn't keep it quiet but we think she will). I even said to her... 'Do you want to ring Nanna and tell her?' And she looked shocked at me and said, 'no mummy, it's a secret!'. Very cute. So I think she is excited. I guess I just felt bad that others knew and she didnt and I knew that she would be hurt if she realised this. Xxx


----------



## TwoRdue

Army - Sorry to hear that and hope they can give you some relief.

Emily - I have been super tied for the past three weeks and I find I have to have a nap every afternoon or I am falling over myself 

Bub - That must have been great to tell your LO

Sarena - I know it feels like ages a away but Wednesday will be here before you know it.x


----------



## OliveLove

This is my little blueberry measuring at 8w1d (behind 2 days)!!! I'm so happy, when I saw her I cried my eyes out! 

Thank you so much ladies for all of your bits crossed! LOL It worked!

Oh and happy birthday Mizze!!!

I have a question: Do I officially change my due date to June 5th or what do I do? LOL
 



Attached Files:







beanie8w1d.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Olivelove! I am so so so happy for you Honey!! Congrats! I knew everything would be fine! The lead up is just terrifying isn't it and the relief is overwhelming. 

I'm not sure about the EDD.... I would probably leave it as it is as its only a couple of days and it will probably catch up. Woohoo! Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

So you are guessing a little girl? Xx


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> So you are guessing a little girl? Xx

Most definitely!!! The moment I laid eyes on her I knew LOL

Thanks Bubsta! :))


----------



## Taurus8484

WOOHOO!!!! That is fantastic OliveLove xx Happy happy happy.....thats the best news!!!!

I measured a day behind but just leaving my date for now and see what happens it future scans.

I keep calling mine "he". Thats what I feel it is anyways.


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! That is fantastic OliveLove xx Happy happy happy.....thats the best news!!!!
> 
> I measured a day behind but just leaving my date for now and see what happens it future scans.
> 
> I keep calling mine "he". Thats what I feel it is anyways.

Thank you thank you!!! I am so happy! :) I'm also leaving my due date as it is, it's only a couple days off :) 

So crazy how we already feel what the gender is! I hope we have a deep intuition because I'd be over the moon if it's a girlie!


----------



## Bubsta

I have a feeling mine is a girl too. It's a very similar pregnancy to my daughter and every gender quizz that I have done points towards a girl as well. Guess time will tell. I am honestly happy with either. It would be great to have one of each, but on the other side of it. It would be great for DD to have a sis to play with (and she wants a sister) and we kinda know what to expect with a girl. It will be interesting to see if our predictions are correct! X


----------



## Mizze

Morning all Olivelove :wohoo: fabulous news sweetheart!! :kiss: I knew from early that C was a girl somehow. This one feels like s boy as it happens. We will see if I am right!

My lo was measuring a couple of days behind and I changed my ticker but officially my edd remains the same. Must dash C waking up. She was sick overnight Wednesday night. Hope last night was better!!

Mizze x


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry:. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:


----------



## Bubsta

Oh no Lorna, I'm so so sorry Honey. That just isn't fair. I wish there was something I could do to take the heartache away. I'm thinking of you and your partner and sending love. Give yourself time to grieve and be kind to yourself. Much love. Xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh Lorna, my dear. I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you and your partner 

Mizze xxx xxx


----------



## Mizze

Well C had horrible diarrhea must have been earlier in the morning. It smelt beyond revolting poor love was plastered. So we went straight into a shower. My Dad, Mum and niece have it (not through C though) don't see how I can avoid it. Have dropped C off at her nans to try sort house out before I go down with it. Need to do nasty laundry, scrub beds and toilets etc.

Mizze xxx xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Im so sorry LornaMJ. Your right, life is so unfair sometimes. Wish there some way to make it better but I know there isn't. Thinking of you and hubby xx


----------



## Sarena

Lorna, I am so sorry for your loss. Life really is not fair sometimes. My friend had an ectopic recently, and it was a very hard time for her. One day at a time you will start feeling better. Wishing you the very best in your recovery, and sending you and your partner lots of love. We are all here for you, anytime.

Olivelove-so happy for you hun! Congratulations-your scan looks amazing! I hope you had a well earned out loud sigh of relief! i was literally in shock, and on cloud 9 for days!:cloud9:

Mizze-it sounds like you have a very hectic time of things! You never know, maybe you will avoid this nasty bug. C sounds so cute, and bright as a button with her secret keeping skills!

Now onto the not so delicate subject of my new symptom-constipation. I have never had it before in my life, but lets just say after what felt like half an hour on the toilet, i now feel prepared for child birth! I have had a pint of water since, and will be investing in prune juice tomorrow!

I bought bras a size up today at last. put them on and went AHHHHHHHHH. so much more comfy. only concern, i am now an F cup.....thats the highest cup size in alot of shops. if they grow anymore i will need to buy 2ndhand parachutes and sew them together.....

Finally, thanks again for support during recent EEK fest! please feel free next time to call me an idiot and shut the hell up! Its embarising!:blush: That night my hubby was like-is it possible you are a bit hormonal?! I now think i was!

Wishing you all a super weekend.:hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Lorna - I'm so sorry to hear that. I have had two ectopics so I wish you all the best in your recovery and future pregnancies. I hope you have plenty of support Sweet.x


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Mizzie, poor C. That must have been hard for you to deal with when your not feeling the best. Lots of hand washing and sanitising and crossing fingers you don't get it sweets. 

Sarena, constipation is a b!tch. I would have been stuffed if it wasn't for Metamucil. By the end of my pregnancy with my DD I was having x5.... (Yes, I did say 5) Metamucil capsules a day! I was totally regular and no constipation. It's a natural fibre supplement/laxative. I've just started to take one a day this time around. Soo much easier than having to deal with the discomfort. Xx
Haha parachutes.... With my DD I went up to a G... So I can understand. Xx


----------



## Mizze

Morning. C sick again yesterday evening and I spent an hour retching over a bowl at 3am! Bile is vile! ;) 

So far today so good though

Sarena constipation is a botch. Girls you don't want to know what I had to do to relive that with C. Suffice to say rubber gloves and oil were involved.... so far so good on that too but I'm stocking up on dried apricots. Got.sick to death of prune juice last time

Mizze xxx


----------



## armymama2012

Debating on when to tell everyone on FB that we are expecting...diarrhea has gone away but nausea still hits every time I eat or wake up in the morning.

How is everyone else? Sorry you are constipated Sarena, I got really badly constipated last week in between my bouts of diarrhea.


----------



## Mizze

Oh Army - you cant win can you!

Half my FB already know - but im not announcing it officially just yet. But my FB is very small I only have 80 friends

C was ill again last night so we took her to the out of hours Dr at the hospital - she is keeping enough food and drink down so that she is still hydrated - if not very happy. She might have bouts of sickness for another few days though. Its been a LONG week and is going to be another one - im in work from Wednesday to Friday this coming week too :( Well only if C is well if she isnt I will have to take a day or so off. 

Feeling quite sick atm and hoping thats good. Knackered doesnt begin to describe me as we were bathing C at 1am last night :(

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Your poor little poppet Mizzie. Lets hope she mends quickly and you don't get any worse. You all need a break. 

It's so hard isn't it Army. I've told most of my close friends and just my mum & FIL... I don't think I'll announce it on FB til I'm past the 12wk mark. My OB said that its 96% chance that I won't MC now that we've had the 8wk scan and seem a HB so I'm feeling a bit better about things... Unfortunately my DD will have to come with us to the 12 wk scan though which makes me a bit nervous (couldn't get a baby sitter), so I've booked in for a reassurance scan (without her) next Wednesday. Cross fingers. 
How is everyone else doing? We've been a bit quiet over the last couple of days haven't we. Xx


----------



## Sarena

Hey hey!

I think i went into hibernation the past few days...have had some 3 hours naps, and am still sleeping all night-Mizze I don't know how you do it! Really hope your family are on the mend now. Your constipation story had me :rofl:

Had another long session on the toilet yesterday:blush:, and after passing stools, i passed a small amount of bright blood and mucus-from back passage. way TMI i know, presume this is because of hemorrhoids? there has been nothing since, but i am eating my weight in fruit. Mizze, i like your idea of dried apricots, must get some.

Had some evening sickness for a change too-my fault had a big meal. My husband was laughing cos i was delighted after I did the deed! crazy I know, but i love having symptoms! Only have to wait til wednesday now for scan! Yippee! Still going to be nervous wreck when i get in there, i know! I think this one is scarier than all the rest, because we have seen the HB, and it means so much more.

Armymama, i think do whatever you and your partner feel is right with regard to telling people, especially since you've had scan :) 

Even though it is going to be tough HB and I are going to hold off until 12 week scan. No one except my doc and manager know about our MC past, and both telling and not telling people have advantages.


----------



## Emily7287

Any one having heartburn and acid reflux? Mine has been awful the past week or so :( 

How's every one doing??

I have my first ultrasound on Friday and I'm getting pretty nervous!


----------



## Mizze

Hi Emily - yes I am - I had it a LOT with my daughter but it didnt start as early as this :( Im not looking forward to it getting worse and worse - which is what happened to me last time (not that it happens to everyone) I used to suffer pre-pregnancy, went on a diet for my wedding, lost two stone and got rid of the reflux too - but it came back with a vengence with DD. BOO!

Sarena - I was lucky this weekend in that DH took DD out for most of Saturday and some of Sunday and since id manically cleaned on Friday in case the bug got me (and I still do not know how ive avoided it!!) so I was able to relax a bit and go rest in the day. The house is a TIP but the bathrooms and kitchens are hygenic and the nasty washing has all been done.

DD wasnt sick last night - :wohoo: and so far today so good - acid test is I think that she goes another night without sickness. 

Cant eat much atm - not even my birthday cake which, while lovely, im getting a bit sick of as no one else is well enough to want some! Nausea fairly constant but it does give me a break around lunchtime so I can eat a decent meal then thankfully

Good luck Sarena and Emily for your scans this week

I need to contact my MW for my 10 week booking appt - and get my scan date for 12 weeks! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Oh and Sarena - bet you try it out (the constipation relief that is!!) sometimes its too painful not to! :blush:

So far that hasnt been an issue - long may it last!

Mizze x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

:( i'm spotting its mainly evenings and its hardly anything but its obviously worrying i make it that i'm 5 +4 weeks, EPU are going to see me tomorrow but it may only be bloods they do and repeat them friday we will see, my midwifes phone is off! has been the last too days so just rang epu direct. 

hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Bubsta

Hi sweetbuthyper. Try not to worry. A few of us on here had a little spotting around the 5week mark and it was nothing to worry about. I'm sure everything is totally fine. Xx


----------



## Emily7287

Mizze said:


> Hi Emily - yes I am - I had it a LOT with my daughter but it didnt start as early as this :( Im not looking forward to it getting worse and worse - which is what happened to me last time (not that it happens to everyone) I used to suffer pre-pregnancy, went on a diet for my wedding, lost two stone and got rid of the reflux too - but it came back with a vengence with DD. BOO!
> 
> 
> Good luck Sarena and Emily for your scans this week
> 
> Mizze xx

Mizze - You know I've always heard that acid reflux = baby girl! Lol, old wives tale I guess. I talked with my doctor's office and they told me to take Pepcid AC so I took it yesterday before dinner and I have not had any reflux so far! I had flare ups every now and then before pregnancy, but it was just getting horrible.


----------



## Sarena

Hey sweet but hyper, Spotting is scary as hell, but also really common. I had some very light brown spotting on and off up at around my 6 week scan. They think internal progesterone suppositories can irritate things and cause some very minor spotting. sex can do the same.

Emily-best of luck with scan this week. Mine is tomorrow, freaked out...again! trying not to think of it til we go there. All going well, it will only be about another 2 weeks before we tell the whole world! :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Serena and Emily, just wanted to say best of luck for scans this week xx

Im sure it will be perfect xx


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies :flower:

I bought a doppler! It will arrive here probably tomorrow :) I'm so excited about it. I also got a call from the doctor that my next scan for nuchal fold testing will be on November 26th - the baby will be 13 weeks exactly! I'll finally see a baby, not a semi-formed blob! LOL 

I found out that at this private scan clinic they check for gender starting at 15 weeks so will do that! :) I was skeptical about it, but it states on their website that they have been 99.2% accurate! Out of over 5000 scans.

Has anybody been feeling kind of...high? LOL I've never been high (except from vicodin for medical reasons), but I've been having this ecstatic feeling for the past few days! It's not exactly extreme happiness, but I can't really pinpoint what it is! :haha:

How is everyone??? 
:flower:


----------



## Bubsta

Yay for the Doppler Olivelove. Just don't stress yourself it you can't hear it straight away. It will be just awesome when you can hear that HB though. Rock on Nov 26th for you! 

I'm actually feeling the opposite to you Olivelove and I'm wondering if I'm alone in these feelings. I just have no patience. I get angry and annoyed easily and I hate it. I can hear myself being a cow and I just can't stop. I feel my stress levels rising and there isn't much I can do about it. I wasn't like this when I was pregnant with my DD. I was like Olivelove. Plain happy. Not this time. I don't know whether my subconscious mind is making me stress... Whether its me worrying about how I am going to cope with having my DD and a baby... Whether its because I was in such pain with my back when i was pregnant with my DD and I'm worried about what my future holds... Whether its money... Whether its because I'm worried about LO not making it... I honestly don't know... And then i worry even more that I have no patience now, what the hell am I going to be like once I have a little one on my plate as well. I hate feeling like this. I am blaming how I feel on my hormones but I really hope they improve because having these emotions really bloody suck. Sorry for the rant. Is it just me? Xxx


----------



## Mizze

Breathe Bubsta! I think those are very common feelings and you were lucky to miss out on them last time - my DH could barely speak to me for months with DD's pregnancy, bless him. My patience is very very thin at times, poor DD caught the brunt of that yesterday - it was a LONG day and she was VERY whiny - even knowing she was recovering didnt stop me from shouting at her - am pleased that I managed to avoid screaming tbh! Im happy to be in work today as I need the break! (Oh how I used to scoff when working Mums' said that to me before I had DD!) 

I felt good in myself yesterday so managed to do quite a bit - despite the car having to go in for an emergency MOT as the tax needed renewing today (oops!) but the day dragged, - I was so happy to see DH an hour before I expected him I nearly cried! 

Feel more sick today but so much better after Ive had lunch. I can eat lots at lunch but cannot handle food in the evening at the moment.

Its doing wonders for my weight - have lost 4lbs from my BFP weight, I ate relentlessly for the first 3 weeks and put on 3lbs so from that ive lost 7lbs so far. This is pretty much what happened with DD in the end I put on over 3stone - am hoping not to be quite so greedy this time! 

- Oh and I spotted at about 5 weeks too - had to have 2 scans but we saw beanie's hb on the second scan - its very scary but very common xx :flower:

Emily - the old wives tale I know is that heartburn = hairy baby, well DD came out with a massive head of black hair (its lightened to a golden brown now) - so much that even at a 35wk growth scan you could see it on the monitor! She still has hair on her back now - little gorrilla baby that she is! :haha:

Olive - I have my doppler from last time but am resisting using it - not sure how much longer I can keep doing that tbh - but It can be really tough to find the HB because the beanies are so small and can hide and move and generally freak you out - if you do use it - you need to lie flat, use lots of gel and go really really low - you are looking at pubic bone area - the baby is much lower than you think it is iyswim, and even then at this stage you will be damn lucky to hear it. If you hear a swishing sound thats your placenta and a heartbeat of aroun 60ish is probably the pulse point in your groin rather than the baby - um I think thats all I remember about doppler tips!

Mizze x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi all had a scan everything is measuring correcty and in the right place, have another scan in 2 weeks but spotting has stopped so not overly worried now.


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

What a glorious day! OH did not make scan-don't ask:growlmad:! but our baby is looking great!:cloud9: 10 weeks and 3.17cm. I think it waved at me, could not get over the detail-seeing the limbs and movements.:happydance:

Olivelove-great to hear you are in great mood! after todays scan i am on natural high! nothing today can get me down! Tempted to get doppler too....

Bubsta-I generally consider myself chilled out individual, but since i have been pregnant i have had bouts of anger that would shame the devil. Definitely think hormones are doing it. Sometimes anger can be good though, like if there is something bothering you, anger can force you to sort stuff out. To make sure OH understands i have shown him WTEWYAE book so he can see i do not make up symptoms like mood swings, extreme tiredness to be a pain! 


Sweetbuthyper-delighted for you and your good news! :happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Yay!! Sarena and Sweet -hurrah for good scans :) :thumbup:

After moaning that I cant eat in the evening I have been ravenous this evening (after a 3 hour bout of retchy nausea this afternoon to keep me happy) and have devoured a plate of stew and mash - and some fancy chocolates I had for my birthday :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Fantastic news Sarena and Sweet xx No better feeling in the world than seeing that little heartbeat...........

My emotions are all over the place. One minute Im on a high, next minute crying. The crying has more to do with the fact that Im completely over this all day nausea and vomiting..........not enjoying it at all. Just have to keep reminding myself what is at the end of it.


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Yay for the Doppler Olivelove. Just don't stress yourself it you can't hear it straight away. It will be just awesome when you can hear that HB though. Rock on Nov 26th for you!
> 
> I'm actually feeling the opposite to you Olivelove and I'm wondering if I'm alone in these feelings. I just have no patience. I get angry and annoyed easily and I hate it. I can hear myself being a cow and I just can't stop. I feel my stress levels rising and there isn't much I can do about it. I wasn't like this when I was pregnant with my DD. I was like Olivelove. Plain happy. Not this time. I don't know whether my subconscious mind is making me stress... Whether its me worrying about how I am going to cope with having my DD and a baby... Whether its because I was in such pain with my back when i was pregnant with my DD and I'm worried about what my future holds... Whether its money... Whether its because I'm worried about LO not making it... I honestly don't know... And then i worry even more that I have no patience now, what the hell am I going to be like once I have a little one on my plate as well. I hate feeling like this. I am blaming how I feel on my hormones but I really hope they improve because having these emotions really bloody suck. Sorry for the rant. Is it just me? Xxx

Aw, huni, don't worry, I may feel good for a couple of days but my bitchiness/anger/sadness always returns! Like today, I woke up in such a bad mood, even though I've been waking up to an amazing feeling for a while. So you're not alone! Yes, all the worries are always floating around too - money, school, health...etc. You are absolutely right to blame those hormones! :flower:

I used the doppler and guess what..no heartbeat detected! Surprise surprise..LOL. It's weird because it was showing a 200 number and it went down quickly and then 145 and went down quickly, so I think my doppler was just being silly. My stomach hurst now because I've been prodding it for a good half hour! Well, I hope I will have the will power to wait another week at least!:wacko:


----------



## OliveLove

Mizze said:


> Breathe Bubsta! I think those are very common feelings and you were lucky to miss out on them last time - my DH could barely speak to me for months with DD's pregnancy, bless him. My patience is very very thin at times, poor DD caught the brunt of that yesterday - it was a LONG day and she was VERY whiny - even knowing she was recovering didnt stop me from shouting at her - am pleased that I managed to avoid screaming tbh! Im happy to be in work today as I need the break! (Oh how I used to scoff when working Mums' said that to me before I had DD!)
> 
> I felt good in myself yesterday so managed to do quite a bit - despite the car having to go in for an emergency MOT as the tax needed renewing today (oops!) but the day dragged, - I was so happy to see DH an hour before I expected him I nearly cried!
> 
> Feel more sick today but so much better after Ive had lunch. I can eat lots at lunch but cannot handle food in the evening at the moment.
> 
> Its doing wonders for my weight - have lost 4lbs from my BFP weight, I ate relentlessly for the first 3 weeks and put on 3lbs so from that ive lost 7lbs so far. This is pretty much what happened with DD in the end I put on over 3stone - am hoping not to be quite so greedy this time!
> 
> - Oh and I spotted at about 5 weeks too - had to have 2 scans but we saw beanie's hb on the second scan - its very scary but very common xx :flower:
> 
> Emily - the old wives tale I know is that heartburn = hairy baby, well DD came out with a massive head of black hair (its lightened to a golden brown now) - so much that even at a 35wk growth scan you could see it on the monitor! She still has hair on her back now - little gorrilla baby that she is! :haha:
> 
> Olive - I have my doppler from last time but am resisting using it - not sure how much longer I can keep doing that tbh - but It can be really tough to find the HB because the beanies are so small and can hide and move and generally freak you out - if you do use it - you need to lie flat, use lots of gel and go really really low - you are looking at pubic bone area - the baby is much lower than you think it is iyswim, and even then at this stage you will be damn lucky to hear it. If you hear a swishing sound thats your placenta and a heartbeat of aroun 60ish is probably the pulse point in your groin rather than the baby - um I think thats all I remember about doppler tips!
> 
> Mizze x

Thank you Mizze for the tips!! I've been trying to hear it, but nothing! I'm not freaking out or anything, hopefully will wait until next week (yeah right!). There were a few times when the numbers went up really high for literally a second and slowly went down to like 100/80. So a couple times it went from 200 to 120 to 90 in a very short period of time, so I don't think that was the heartbeat! I'll probably try tomorrow on an empty stomach and a full bladder and if I don't hear anything I'm done for a week!


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What a glorious day! OH did not make scan-don't ask:growlmad:! but our baby is looking great!:cloud9: 10 weeks and 3.17cm. I think it waved at me, could not get over the detail-seeing the limbs and movements.:happydance:
> 
> Olivelove-great to hear you are in great mood! after todays scan i am on natural high! nothing today can get me down! Tempted to get doppler too....
> 
> Bubsta-I generally consider myself chilled out individual, but since i have been pregnant i have had bouts of anger that would shame the devil. Definitely think hormones are doing it. Sometimes anger can be good though, like if there is something bothering you, anger can force you to sort stuff out. To make sure OH understands i have shown him WTEWYAE book so he can see i do not make up symptoms like mood swings, extreme tiredness to be a pain!
> 
> 
> Sweetbuthyper-delighted for you and your good news! :happydance:

Sarena, You saw your wiggling baby, how exciting!!:happydance: Can't wait to see mine at a further date! Yeah, I spoke too soon about being happy..I woke up in just a foul mood and everything is pissing me off today! LOL those hormones are driving me insane. You should get a doppler! You're 10 weeks? Wow, you're so much ahead than originally! :)


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Fantastic news Sarena and Sweet xx No better feeling in the world than seeing that little heartbeat...........
> 
> My emotions are all over the place. One minute Im on a high, next minute crying. The crying has more to do with the fact that Im completely over this all day nausea and vomiting..........not enjoying it at all. Just have to keep reminding myself what is at the end of it.

Yup, it seems like I'm on the same emotional roller coaster! I'm sorry you're still feeling really sick :( I might as well be today..so miserable. Oh and on top of everything, I have a stomachache because of playing with my doppler for too long! LOL


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks for all the support girls. You've made me feel better. :hugs: Gosh, I did off load didn't I :blush: sorry about that. Clearly hormonal. DH is working away at the moment so I'm having to deal with everything on my own. I've been very spoilt lately with him doing so much for DD... Think I was feeling a bit overwhelmed. Didnt help that DD was crying saying she missed daddy after i snapped at her for not eating her dinner. didnt i feel like a right cow. She got big cuddles. Yay, he is back tomorrow night. 

Yay for the Doppler Olive, lets hope you get that HB When you try... NEXT WEEK :haha: 

Oh Taurus, I'm sorry your having such a tough time with the MS Hun. I really hope it settles down soon for you. :hugs:

Yay for the scans Sweetbuthyper and Sarena! So glad you got to see your LO's. so 10wks you can see a bit Sarena? I have a scan on Wed and will be 10w2d so hopefully I'll get the same joy as you :winkwink:

Well, I'm not such a basket case today so I'm happy about that. I'm glad that I'm not alone with these pesky hormones. X


----------



## Emily7287

That's great Sarena ! So happy for you:)

Mizze - I hope that is correct. I think babies with a head full of hair are so cute:)

I have less than 24 hours until we find out what's going on in there.... Scary!!!


----------



## raelynn

Taurus8484 said:


> Fantastic news Sarena and Sweet xx No better feeling in the world than seeing that little heartbeat...........
> 
> My emotions are all over the place. One minute Im on a high, next minute crying. The crying has more to do with the fact that Im completely over this all day nausea and vomiting..........not enjoying it at all. Just have to keep reminding myself what is at the end of it.

I'm feeling the same way! This nausea and vomiting has gotten really old really fast. I feel terrible all the time and it is getting to me so much I just start crying half the time. I'm just hoping it doesn't last much longer.


----------



## BabyBlues05

Hi ladies. I had a miscarriage in July of this year and a D&C in August. My family and I (especially my son) were heartbroken over the loss and decided not to try again for several months. But it looks like fate has other plans. When we moved in September it took us a couple days to find what box we packed the condoms in, and wouldn't you know it, on October 19 a home pregnancy test told us that we are expecting again. I started to get worried when I had some brown spotting on the 26 and 27, and when I went for my first appointment on the 29 it worried my midwife as well. She had me go in for blood work that day and my HCG came back as 769. I went for round two today and my numbers came back in the 1600's! The estimated due date is June 25, but I go in on the 5 for a dating ultrasound. I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Mizze

Hi Babyblues - congratulations on your BFP- and fx for you this time x

Mizze x


----------



## Emily7287

Welcome Baby blues! Congrats on your pregnancy:)


----------



## OliveLove

Welcome babyblues!!

Guess what ladies???? I heard the heartbeat with my doppler this morning!!! As soon as I woke up on an empty stomach and full bladder I tried a little different technique from a youtube video and I found it within 5 minutes! I tried to grab my phone to record it, but it disappeared only to appear another 5 minutes later. The first time I detected it, the number went as high as 180 beats and was very nice and clear, but the second time was a little tougher and it only went up to 140's. here's the link!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G825eqbk2c&feature=g-upl


----------



## armymama2012

What doppler are you using? And yay for hearing it both times! I hope to buy a doppler once I get my dating ultrasound done.


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome Baby Blues!!!

Thats fantastic OliveLove. I have thought about getting one but then thought I would freak myself out too much if I couldnt find the heart beat.

OMG!!!!!! Has anyone else become a big burping machine???


----------



## OliveLove

armymama2012 said:


> What doppler are you using? And yay for hearing it both times! I hope to buy a doppler once I get my dating ultrasound done.

I'm using sonoline b! It's honestly the best thing you can get if you're worried :)

And thank you :)


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Welcome Baby Blues!!!
> 
> Thats fantastic OliveLove. I have thought about getting one but then thought I would freak myself out too much if I couldnt find the heart beat.
> 
> OMG!!!!!! Has anyone else become a big burping machine???

Thank you, Taurus! I thought I was going to freak out but I didn't because I knew it's so difficult before 12 weeks. When I finally heard it, the heaviest weight fell off my shoulders, so I'd recommend it! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, that's the one I want too. And you're welcome.


----------



## Sarena

Welcome and congrats Babyblues! wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!:flower:

Emily-the puppy in your photo looks so cute! Is it yours? I want one!!!!


Taurus, i can do burps that would put beer drinkin truckers to shame. The sound and strength of mine may warrant a spot in the Guinness book of records. Luckily i can keep them under raps when in public!

Olivelove-delighted doppler working for you already-now i will definitely get one!

Hubby and I are not talking right now. This does not happen often, but he's not being supportive, and has been insulting towards me past couple of days because he is in bad mood. He has his own issues, but because of my predicament i basically said right, either sort yourself out mood wise, or we can act as strangers. 

I can't be crying every night over being upset about what he says in heat of moment He picked the later... heres hoping he sees the errors of his ways. I thought i was meant to be hormonal one??!!! Maybe its because pregnancy is getting more real for him, i just don't know. 

Anywho as a result feel lonely and isolated with regards the pregnancy. He has not even asked to see 10 week scan images. Really saddened by that. Hope its sorted by end of weekend. like i said, we don't fight often and generally have strong relationship.


----------



## Mizze

Oh Sarena hunny :hugs:xxx - sometimes they are dicks - fact of life! 

Lets hope he gets his act together soon sweetie xxx or the girls will have to come round and have a word! :gun:

Mizze xx


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Welcome and congrats Babyblues! wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!:flower:
> 
> Emily-the puppy in your photo looks so cute! Is it yours? I want one!!!!
> 
> 
> Taurus, i can do burps that would put beer drinkin truckers to shame. The sound and strength of mine may warrant a spot in the Guinness book of records. Luckily i can keep them under raps when in public!
> 
> Olivelove-delighted doppler working for you already-now i will definitely get one!
> 
> Hubby and I are not talking right now. This does not happen often, but he's not being supportive, and has been insulting towards me past couple of days because he is in bad mood. He has his own issues, but because of my predicament i basically said right, either sort yourself out mood wise, or we can act as strangers.
> 
> I can't be crying every night over being upset about what he says in heat of moment He picked the later... heres hoping he sees the errors of his ways. I thought i was meant to be hormonal one??!!! Maybe its because pregnancy is getting more real for him, i just don't know.
> 
> Anywho as a result feel lonely and isolated with regards the pregnancy. He has not even asked to see 10 week scan images. Really saddened by that. Hope its sorted by end of weekend. like i said, we don't fight often and generally have strong relationship.

Aw huni, big big hugs for you! Men seem to always be pregnant along with women (physically and mentally!). Like Mizze said, we will all gang up on him if his attitude keeps up!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hugs Sarena xx Like Mizze said, sometimes they are dicks. Fact of life. I think for us, every minute of the day we think about our babies. What we eat, what we drink, what they look like, is it a boy or girl.

My hubby whilst he is supportive, I think until I actually start to show and he can see it, I don't think it feels real to him yet. Even if we did have to pull the car over last night in the middle of a retirement village so I could throw up everywhere.

Sure he will come around soon xx


----------



## Bubsta

Welcome and congrats BabyBlues! 

Did you announce it on FB Army? 

I LOVED hearing your LO's HB Olivelove. Made me really want a doppler....I will try to not get one (only because it would take a couple of weeks to get it to Australia and I'm hoping once I feel LO moving around I won't need one... I'll see if I can restrain myself, lol. Actually Taurus, you haven't seen them available in Australia to buy have you? Lol)

Oh Sarena, it's just so hard when your DH isn't being supportive. I would be upset too about him not seeing the scan pic. Hopefully he'll have a long hard think about his actions and show you the love and support you deserve. I hope it's all sorted now (on in the next day or so) and there are big cuddles all round. Much love. Xxxx

Love Mizzie's comment! He might think its tricky with one pregnant hormonal woman... Try another dozen off us!! He wouldn't know what hit him, lol! Xx


----------



## Sarena

Hey All,

He seems to be in better mood today, but is totally avoiding talking about what happened during week...once i get some form of apology i will be happy, but thanks a million for the offer Mizze, and all the rest of you ladies! 

My skin is now breaking out worse than when i was teenager, what is safe to use? i have been wary of using anything strong like clearasil, does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Mizze

Hi Sarena - just let us know if he needs bringing in line and we will be there ;)

Im breaking out a bit myself but havent used anything on them yet - I doubt any commerically available stuff like clerasil would do any harm but you might find your skin reacts a little differently than you are used to 

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Glad to hear things are on the improve Sarena. X My DH does the 'pretend nothing happened' bit too... I think he thinks its easier than dealing with the likelihood of another arguement. Glad the dust is settling.xx

Sorry Hun, no advice on the skin... I've got the lank hair thing happening... I normally wash it every 2-3 days... On day two now it looks bad. (Not a good look when I have hair down to nearly my waist). Oh the joys of our hormones! Lets hope it settles down for us. Xx


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Welcome and congrats BabyBlues!
> 
> Did you announce it on FB Army?
> 
> I LOVED hearing your LO's HB Olivelove. Made me really want a doppler....I will try to not get one (only because it would take a couple of weeks to get it to Australia and I'm hoping once I feel LO moving around I won't need one... I'll see if I can restrain myself, lol. Actually Taurus, you haven't seen them available in Australia to buy have you? Lol)
> 
> Oh Sarena, it's just so hard when your DH isn't being supportive. I would be upset too about him not seeing the scan pic. Hopefully he'll have a long hard think about his actions and show you the love and support you deserve. I hope it's all sorted now (on in the next day or so) and there are big cuddles all round. Much love. Xxxx
> 
> Love Mizzie's comment! He might think its tricky with one pregnant hormonal woman... Try another dozen off us!! He wouldn't know what hit him, lol! Xx

Haha, well all I know is I can't restraint myself from using it everyday (sometimes twice) since I've gotten it! When will we be able to feel the kicks?


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Hey All,
> 
> He seems to be in better mood today, but is totally avoiding talking about what happened during week...once i get some form of apology i will be happy, but thanks a million for the offer Mizze, and all the rest of you ladies!
> 
> My skin is now breaking out worse than when i was teenager, what is safe to use? i have been wary of using anything strong like clearasil, does anyone have recommendations?

I'm glad everything is a bit better, but he better apologizes! :)

I broke out very badly last week into little pimples on my chin, jaw line and on my left cheek, but haven't used anything because from my experience my face heals better when I just use water and this organic face cream I have from buckthorn oil that I use daily. Now I only have a couple of pimples :) they come and go I guess!


----------



## OliveLove

So I've been able to listen to my bubba everyday and find the heartbeat within 30 seconds! I know exactly where my beanie resides (my right side) so I go straight there. It just makes me so extremely happy and calm to know my baby is swimming around and is so big already! 

I have a question that's been bugging me since my MMC. So you ladies already know I found out that baby stopped growing and having a heartbeat when I was almost 12 weeks. It measured 6 weeks, so I wondered when did it exactly die? Because I read somewhere that when the baby dies it starts shrinking at the same pace it was growing. So if I found out at 12 weeks and the baby was measuring 6 weeks, did it die when it was 9 weeks or something? I've been trying to google it but can't seem to find the answers!


----------



## nicola ttc

Olivelove i thought if they say baby measured 6 weeks then baby was 6 weeks when it stopped growing. Never heard that it shrinks again :shrug:
I've just ordered a sonoline b too - i had an angelsounds last time but lent it to someone and it never came back. :growlmad:


----------



## OliveLove

nicola ttc said:


> Olivelove i thought if they say baby measured 6 weeks then baby was 6 weeks when it stopped growing. Never heard that it shrinks again :shrug:
> I've just ordered a sonoline b too - i had an angelsounds last time but lent it to someone and it never came back. :growlmad:

LOL, that's what happens! Once someone borrows something for some time it's automatically theirs! :)

I only read about it once in a book...nowhere else. Will try to research more because I'm very curious!


----------



## OliveLove

FOUND IT!


A 'missed miscarriage' is when the baby dies but the woman's cervix stays closed, there is no bleeding and the baby continues to stay inside the uterus. Some people also refer to this as a 'silent miscarriage'. A missed miscarriage is not usually discovered until several days or weeks after the baby has died. The baby does not grow and the size of the woman's uterus does not increase. Some women will notice that their pregnancy signs (tender breasts, nausea, tiredness etc.) disappear, but others will continue to 'feel pregnant' if the placental tissue continues to release hormones into their system (including the hormone that makes a pregnancy test turn 'positive'). A few women will not experience as many early pregnancy discomforts (which can be normal) making their physical changes harder to detect. In many cases, the woman will believe that her pregnancy is progressing, as her body continues to carry the baby, not recognising or reacting to the loss. 

After several days or weeks, the woman may start to notice a brownish vaginal discharge as the baby and placenta begin to degenerate, or an ultrasound might be performed before this happens, showing the baby is smaller than expected for the stage of pregnancy, with no heartbeat present . Occasionally, the first sign is bright red vaginal blood loss, because the miscarriage is becoming 'inevitable' with possibly some cramping and 'period-like' pain. 

*Once the baby dies with a missed miscarriage, they start to shrink at the same rate they would have grown had the pregnancy progressed normally. For example, if the baby died at 12 weeks and the miscarriage was found at 14 weeks, the baby usually shrinks to about a 10 week size. The person performing the ultrasound will usually be able to establish approximately when your baby died.*

So it looks like my baby died at 8.5 weeks


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, then the miscarriage I had in March would be termed a missed miscarriage then. My baby stopped growing right before the 8 week mark but I didnt miscarry until 12 weeks so there was no baby at all in the sac.

As far as feeling kicks, some women feel them as soon as 12 weeks but I havent felt mine before 17 weeks before.


----------



## OliveLove

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, then the miscarriage I had in March would be termed a missed miscarriage then. My baby stopped growing right before the 8 week mark but I didnt miscarry until 12 weeks so there was no baby at all in the sac.
> 
> As far as feeling kicks, some women feel them as soon as 12 weeks but I havent felt mine before 17 weeks before.

Wow, it could happen that soon!!!?? That would be amazing :) I was thinking it all happened after 20th week.:haha:


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi everyone,

I've recently started coming back on this site. I stopped after I miscarried in July (my 5th pregnancy loss) as I just found it all too painful. But I am now 9 weeks pregnant! 

I was tested for a variety of problems after we lost our baby in July. We know she had Turner's Syndrome but nothing showed up as being wrong with my blood etc.

However, they have decided to start me on Clexane (also known as Heparin and Lovenox) injections every day, baby aspirin, and progesterone suppositories. 

I'm hoping and praying this is the baby we get to bring home. We've had 2 scans so far. One at 5+4 (not much to see at that point lol) and another at 7+4 where the baby seemed to be completely fine. I will be having another scan on the 19th at 11+1 and then again on the 28th at 12+3. Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome to the thread MrsC1003, fingers crossed this is your sticky bean xx 

How is everyone else??? Ive been suffering pretty bad all day nausea and vomiting, Friday night was bad. Woke up Saturday felt great, Sunday felt great and today feel good too. Noticed that my boobs arent hurting like they were either. 

Not trying to panic too much and trying to stay positive because I know that symptoms come and go, but in the past loss of symptoms = miscarriage to me. Hope this time around, its time for placenta to take over and thats why my symptoms have subsided but I cant help but wonder if morning sickness can disappear overnight like that???

Have my 10 week appointment tonight so will ask as unfortunately it doesnt come with ultrasound. 

Positive thinking.....


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well after more bleeding that was more period like but with no clots and only when i wiped, lasting half an hour and none since i have another scan today at epu to see if all is still there ...

however trying to stay positive, the bleeding stopped, no clots were passed, and it wasm't flowing away from me. I still have all my pregnancy symptoms, breast hurt, throwing up as well as feeling sick, and hormonal i was crying at nothing yesterday and then happy as larry the next minute. 

wish me luck for my scan, doubt there will be much to see i'm only 6 weeks 3 days, but the sac being still there will ease the worry till i am scaned again next week. 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Emily7287

Sarena said:


> Welcome and congrats Babyblues! wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!:flower:
> 
> Emily-the puppy in your photo looks so cute! Is it yours? I want one!!!!
> 
> 
> Taurus, i can do burps that would put beer drinkin truckers to shame. The sound and strength of mine may warrant a spot in the Guinness book of records. Luckily i can keep them under raps when in public!
> 
> Olivelove-delighted doppler working for you already-now i will definitely get one!
> 
> Hubby and I are not talking right now. This does not happen often, but he's not being supportive, and has been insulting towards me past couple of days because he is in bad mood. He has his own issues, but because of my predicament i basically said right, either sort yourself out mood wise, or we can act as strangers.
> 
> I can't be crying every night over being upset about what he says in heat of moment He picked the later... heres hoping he sees the errors of his ways. I thought i was meant to be hormonal one??!!! Maybe its because pregnancy is getting more real for him, i just don't know.
> 
> Anywho as a result feel lonely and isolated with regards the pregnancy. He has not even asked to see 10 week scan images. Really saddened by that. Hope its sorted by end of weekend. like i said, we don't fight often and generally have strong relationship.

Thanks Sarena!! Yes, she is ours :) Her name is Sadie... We pick her up on Saturday. We got put on the waiting list back in March and it's finally our turn! DH has been called to work up in NY bc of Sandy so he will be gone for two weeks. Me = taking care of 1 dog, house training a puppy, and being pregnant and working full time. O.M.G.! Lol.

Sorry about your hubby! I hope he has come to his senses by now... Men can be very frustrating!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

well sac is still there thats all we could see on the scan because it was abdominal but all is good, get to see if bean is growing all ok next week :)


----------



## Mizze

Hi sweet xxx glad to read you had a good results FX for next week hun xx

Taurus my symptoms are lessening too - I will not panic!! Mw appt tomorrow for 10 week booking in and scan date etc so will discuss with Mw then

Mrs C welcome :wave:

Mizze x


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Sweetbuthyper, delighted you saw sack! Fingers crossed for you for next week too, but sounds like everything is going fine! 

Taurus, I had the very same worries before 10week scan-and a couple of other times too, but it all turned out ok so far...and symptoms tend to come back when you least expect them! Mine have subsided now, but trying to ignore it. BB not as sore, only very mild nausea and saliva mouth. Best of luck with scan tonight. I have everything crossed.

Emily, wow, you do have your hands full! I imagine a puppy is good practice for a baby! It must be tough having you hubby away, but it sounds like he is on important mission. So sad all i've seen about Sandy, the amount of people affected, and are still affected.

Mizze, best of luck with 10 week scan, glad to hear symptoms easing somewhat, you have had tough time of things

Armymomma, how you doin? is your tummy after settling down?


----------



## armymama2012

I can't eat after cooking meat. Diarrhea is coming back now and then. Nausea otherwise is settling down.


----------



## Taurus8484

armymamam2012, I havent been able to eat meat for over a month now. Major food aversions towards it.

My nausea is settling down now to, havent felt as sick the last 3 days, did have a bit of a yucky night last night but no where like I used too. Hoping the worst is behind me.


----------



## raelynn

Wish my symptoms would go down a bit. I've had bad morning sickness for the last 2 weeks - all day nausea and vomiting. I'm ready for a little relief. Any tricks you ladies find help?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Raelynn,

Feel for you xx its horrible isnt it, Im glad mine seems to have subsided greatly.

Lemon sherberts and mints worked for me, and watermelon??? but everyone is different. Have you thought about medication from Doctor??


----------



## armymama2012

Just eat small meals of you are nauseous. Nothing specifically helps me. Well I am now sure that I have been having round ligament pain in my uterus every other day for this past week. Must mean I am going to start showing pretty soon.


----------



## raelynn

Taurus - Watermelon sounds good. 

Army - What does the ligament pain feel like? I've been having some pulling/cramping in the area in front of my hips the last couple days. 

I've tried sucking on sour candies but that doesn't seem to help. Chewing minty gum helps to a point. I'm thinking about asking my doc at my next appointment (assuming this lasts another couple weeks) if I can take more vitamin B6. I heard that helps with MS. I seem to be the worst late afternoon through the evening and I can only guess that is because I take my prenatal right before bed and the vitamins are helping me through the morning period.


----------



## Taurus8484

I take Blackmores Morning Sickness tablets too. They are ginger and B6, so yeah B6 can help. I know you have to be careful though as too much B6 is not good either.

My sickness started about 3:00 every day and progress throughout the night. Felt mostly fine in the mornings.

Thank godness it seems to be subsiding...


----------



## Taurus8484

In my MW appointment last night she told me since I am O Negative, I have to have Anti D Injections through out my pregnancy. 

Only 15% of the population are negative blood types, and I happen to fall into the category.

Does anyone else on here have to have them??


----------



## armymama2012

Round ligament pains are usually around your belly button and mine feel like sharp constant tightness across my belly that lasts for about an hour. Almost like someone is playing tug of war with my uterus and belly skin.

DH and I are both O positive. Sorry about the injections.


----------



## nicola ttc

Taurus my sister has to have them and said theyre nothing to worry about except they sting a bit. 
Raelynn i have those pains too - sort of at the rounded bit at the sides of your belly? I have it each time and always thought it was round ligament pain where things are stretching out. 
Army sounds like you might be showing a little bump soon! 
I have the meat aversion too. Especially pork and ham. :sick:


----------



## raelynn

Anyone else doing their first trimester scan soon? I'm supposed to have scheduled mine already but I'm procrastinating big time.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Saw our babies for the third time today. What a difference 2 weeks make. They look like little babies and were punching and kicking all over! It brought a tear to my eye I was so happy. Got like 7 pics! Can't wait to see them again in 2 more weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121106_141423.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## armymama2012

I get my scan a week from Friday! So excited, I think I'm farther along than my ticker says.


----------



## Emily7287

FINALLY! A fetal pole and a heart beat! I never thought we would get to this point. :cloud9:

Went in for my u/s this afternoon and the baby was measuring right on track with a heart rate of 151 bpm... What a feeling!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow jewelsbaby81, brilliant pictures. They look beautiful xx

Not long now armymama, I have to wait until 28th November for my next one.

Congratulations Emily7287, it is a fantastic feeling isnt it xx


----------



## Mizze

lots of good news and great pictures! :)

I have a private scan booked for 17th November - 10 days and counting - officially (LMP) date I should be spot on 12 weeks then. My NHS scan is likely to come in the week following. The private scan is for the nuchal fold triosomy testing - we did it with my DD and found it massively reasurring and worth every penny of the £200 it costs. 

nausea back in full force yesterday afternoon - I realised it was my "big" jeans digging into my tummy that made it worse - thankfully ive got the belly bands so I dont have to move to maternity trousers just yet! 

Mizze


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I have a scan tuesday to check bean has grown and them my 12 week scan is on the 18th december seems so far away but i'm sure it will be here in no time


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I want a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch so bad but milk gives me so much gas! Argh....this is a frustrating pregnancy with not being able to eat much.


----------



## Sarena

Hey hey!

Jewelsbaby-your scans look amazing! Congratulations!

Emily-delighted for you too, heartbeat is so re-assuring!

Raelynn, mine is booked for next wednesday, but think based on previous scans that it is couple of days short of 12 weeks. Its freaky, because i think 12 week scan really means something, hopefully will give us all proper re-assurance, so we can just enjoy and relax for next 6 months! 

Mizze sorry to hear about return of bad MS. I am now bloated out from what feels like below my chest to my lower belly! feel massive, with no baby bump to show. really hoping its just bloat!

Before you read this, TMI alert! I have had some light yellow discharge today and yesterday, no smell but very thick-has anyone else had this? is it okay?


----------



## Emily7287

armymama2012 said:


> Ugh...I want a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch so bad but milk gives me so much gas! Argh....this is a frustrating pregnancy with not being able to eat much.

mmmmmm.... cinnamon toast crunch. That sounds good right about now!


----------



## raelynn

Cinnamon toast crunch sounds great. I tried having cereal today though and the milk made me sick again. Enough with the morning sickness! Bring on 2nd tri!


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats Jewels & Emily. X
Not long now Army, Sweet, Mizzie & Sarena! Lots of us having scans soon! I had one yesterday. All going well. Such a difference 2.5 wks makes! Looks like a bubba now! Measuring 4 days ahead. I asked the OBGYN whether this changes the EDD but he said no. He said that even though it is measuring bigger, it doesn't mean it's development is ahead. It's just the size. Be interesting to see if this bub keeps gaining size... Lets hope it's not going to be a too big! Lol. 

Yes Sarena. It's normal Hun. I've had the same thing. I'll have days with nothing unusual, and then.... What was that moments, lol. All normal. Xx

Hopefully those suffering from the MS will have things improve soon. Xx


----------



## raelynn

Can't wait for my next scan. My obgyn skipped my dating scan since I did IUI and we know my exact conception date. I'm having the 1st tri nuchal genetic scan in about a week and a half so I guess I'll get to see baby again then.

MS is a bit better today. Instead, I'm just very gassy but I'll enjoy the little break from MS while it lasts.


----------



## Mizze

Bubsta - great news on the scan - sorry meant to put that in the other thread! :wohoo:

raelynn I have my nuchal fold scan on the 17th - fx - DD's measurement was 1.9 - not sure if its a good or bad thing that I remember that! 


re the discharge - I get that off and on, its very normal- ah the wonderful world of pregnancy! 

Mizze xx


----------



## armymama2012

Well looks like my daughter might have to have speech and physical therapy next year. She is 18 months and still not walking consistently and only saying 5 words (she is supposed to be saying 10-15 by now).


----------



## Godblessme

Hi ladies!!! Can I join you all :)...After an early mc last october I cant help but worry about everything...Im even nervous about not having any type of sickness..I pray that we all enjoy these months and know that we'll be fine :)


----------



## raelynn

Mizze - Good luck on your nuchal scan. Mine is on the 19th so hopefully we'll both get some good news!


----------



## Libbysmum

Can I join? My due date is not til July 1 but I guess it could come in June towards the end. Here is a little about me...Married in 2010, DD in 2011, Miscarried in August 2012, Pregnant again 6weeks YAY! Had some spotting, saw doctor, had blood tests, got the hcg results back yesterday and they seem good and high...doc is sending me for my first US on Friday 16th to check its ok.


----------



## Bubsta

Of course you can join Godblessme and Libbysmum! Congratulations on your BFPs! Xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi Godblessme and Libbysmum -Welcome to the thread! :wave:

Well NHS scan date has come through - 23rd Nov so 2 scans within a week :) That should do my nerves no good at all. Although if all if good next Saturday I doubt if I will have time to panic too badly by the following week. Thats my theory anyway 

Armymama lots of children here dont speak or walk consistently until after 18 months. DD walked quite early but didnt really have much speech at all at 18 months - the last 3 months have seen a huge leap in her speech and understanding I have noticed. 

Mizze xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Heard the babies heart beats for the first time with the doppler I borrowed from a coworker! So amazing!!!


----------



## Mizze

Yey Jewels! How fab!! 

Might try my doppler tomorrow but its not really supposed to be used until 14 weeks 

Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Have left the parenting mainly to DH today - DD is still up - this is WAY past her bedtime but if she is a little devil to get to sleep I reckon thats her Dad's problem not mine. :coffee::coffee:

Im in bed watching Masterchef :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Mizze

Girls im bleeding. Very little but it is red. This is, down the damn month, exactly what happened with pregnancy and mc no2. NHS cant scan me till Wednesday so Ive a private scan at a hospital 50 miles away at 9pm tonight. 

Will let you all know xxx 

:cry:

Mizze x


----------



## nicola ttc

Thinking of you Mizze and keeping everything crossed that bubs is just fine. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey how are you doing? I just read your other post on the other forum...so scary I am glad you could be scanned even if it is a long drive to do it...Take spare clothes in the case you get heavy bleeds I had the misfortune of bleeding through my clothing at the ER with pregnancy number 2...not a nice experience.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thinking of you Mizze. Fingers crossed hun xxxx


----------



## Sarena

Mizze- my heart goes out to you, I have everything crossed, and really hope its just some old blood or the like. Can't imagine how tough it is right now, at least you will have private scan shortly, with a bit of luck it will give you 100% reassurance. Thinking of you.

Godblessme-welcome, and congrats! we are all the same, always looking for symptoms-and getting paranoid if they dissapear!

Libbysmum-welcome too and congrats! How are you feeling?


----------



## Emily7287

Fingers so crossed for you Mizze!! :hugs:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Hope all went well for you Mizze


----------



## Libbysmum

Has anyone heard how Mizz is doing?


----------



## Taurus8484

No. Keep logging on to see an update. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Bubsta

Oh shit. I hope everything is ok Mizzie. I have everything crossed for you sweetie. Xxx


----------



## Mizze

I am afraid my lovlies that im out - scan showed baby at 7wks and no heartbeat - another missed miscarriage im afraid

Really dont know if I can go through this again but anyway will have to have tests done now Ive had 3 mmcs'

I wish you all the best in the world and healthy babies at the end of easy pregnancies 

Much love

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh sweetheart, :hugs: I am so so sorry Mizzie. That is just so unfair. I can't stop shaking my head. It's not fair at all. :cry: I'm glad they can do further testing but it doesnt take the pain away or help right now. It's such a heartbreaking time. You give that gorgeous little girl of yours a big cuddle and lean on that hubby of yours. Allow yourself time to grieve and be kind to yourself. PM me anytime you want sweetheart. Much love. Xxxxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im so so sorry Mizze. My heart just broke when I read your post. I can't believe it. Life is so frickin unfair sometimes. Your in our thoughts xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

So sorry Mizze. Hopefully further testing will show what's going on. So so sorry :-(


----------



## nicola ttc

Oh Mizze, i am so so sorry. It's just not fair. Got a lump in my throat reading your post - i am just so sorry. :cry: I hope they can figure out whats going on with tests so you get your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

So sorry for your loss Mizz, 

I had my scan today shows bean is 7 + weeks and has a heartbeat yay. now have to wait 5 weeks till my dating scan


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Mizze. I know how hard it is to see that U/S. I saw mine in February and then miscarried in March of this year. I will pray for you to heal in every way. Take time for yourself. Don't rush anything. God has a plan.


----------



## Sarena

Mizze, I am so so sorry for your loss, words cannot say. Life is not fair sometimes.

My 3 MCs were very early, but since i started progesterone and aspirin, things have progressed further than ever before...medicine can work miracles. I had literally given up hope after number 3.

Thinking of you and yours, and sending all my love.


----------



## raelynn

Mizze I'm so sorry. Praying for you and your family during this terrible loss.


----------



## Libbysmum

at home with feet up trying to rest- difficult with the toddler. Had MORE bleeding today when I wiped. I found it after the LO's swimming lesson when I got home. I really hope all is well with the little bean and it won't be another tragic mc. I am so scared about losing this one. The scan isn't until Friday so I got to wait it out. Obviously if it gets worse I will head ASAP to the ER.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm so sorry Mizze and I know my words wont take the hurt away.

I will pray for good news on Friday Libbysmum. I have my dating ultrasound on Friday morning to give me my EDD.


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Libbysmom, i have everything crossed for you, is there anyone you can ring to ask about it? Hoping you all the best for friday.

I was blessed in a way I did not dare to hope for today. 12 week dating scan. All is well. Baby looks like it is chilling out feet up, arms behind its head! surprised by how much baby fills the sac compared to 2 weeks ago. Still in shock. Even with 6, 8,and 10 week scan I did not allow myself really dream I'd even get to this point. 

Asked midwife about cramps in morning-i get them quite bad in the groin first thing, and yellow odourless discharge. She said both are fine.

Starting to think now about how to break the news to friends and family. Little will they realise how much it took to get us to this point at last!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats fantastic Sarena xx. I cant wait for my next scan, its not until the 28th......seems ages away.

I was saying last week that my MS seemed to have gone away, spoke way to soon. The last 4 days have been horrific, luckily I woke up this morning and felt heaps better. Hopefully that was the last of it now...


----------



## raelynn

Taurus - I had the 2nd bout of morning sickness too. I had about 2 good days before it all came back. It seems to be lessening for me too so hopefully we're close to the end! I just want my tummy to feel normal again.


----------



## Taurus8484

Me too raelynn.........I cant wait to eat my favourite foods again. I can't tell you the last time I ate any kind of meat......


----------



## raelynn

I made some chicken, shrimp, and rice today with a really light sauce and managed to hold everything down. It was such a nice feeling. It seems like I'm having more of a problem with heavier meals and dairy (don't we need dairy for calcium) Just when I think I've started to figure out what foods trigger me though, something new starts making me sick. Can't wait until 2nd tri when _hopefully_ things settle down


----------



## Bubsta

I hope your doin ok Libbysmum. Good luck for Friday. I'm sure everything will be ok. Xx 

Congrats Sarena. How exciting! Seeing your bub again and now getting to tell everyone. Enjoy it! You deserve it? Xx

My 12wk scan on Monday. Praying all goes ok as my DD will be with me. I'm feeling ok about it at the moment. Not so sure on the day that I will be so calm.


----------



## Sarena

There are heaps of scans coming up! Good luck to you all!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I have my NT scan this coming Tuesday. Cant wait to see my little beans again!! Although I listen to them every morning on my doppler!!


----------



## OliveLove

Mizze - Words cannot describe how very, very sorry I am. I just can't believe it...:hugs: I'll be thinking of you and praying. Don't hesitate to message me anytime if you ever need to talk or someone to listen. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies, I've been pretty absent from B&B only because school finals are just around the corner and suddenly everything is due! I am 11w3 days and it's a huge milestone for me - last time I found out I lost my baby at 11w3d. Another milestone I'm waiting for is 13 weeks - that's when I naturally and fully miscarried. 

My next scan is in 11 days (NT scan) and my gender scan is in 5 weeks. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## armymama2012

Got my dating ultrasund yesterday and then rode with my mom and DD from NY all the way to IN! Anyways, here's the news: I thought I was only 10 weeks and 6 days but turns out I'm 12 weeks! Pictures will come once I get them in the computer, the midwife had so much fun that she gt me 10 pictures!


----------



## Libbysmum

hi there- I had my early scan on Friday. Was so happy to see the little peanut and a heart pumping away at 146bpm - Was only measuring at 7wks so a little behind what I originally thought. I guess it will more than likely be a July baby which is fine but that is the same month as my DD and DH's birthdays so a busy month for us.
 



Attached Files:







scan 16 nov 2012.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies. Woke up to go to toilet, spotting red blood. Off to ER.


----------



## Sarena

Taurus, so sorry to hear that, best of luck. please keep us posted. I have everything crossed for you. sending love to you and your partner.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi ladies. Woke up to go to toilet, spotting red blood. Off to ER.

Hope all is well Taurus8484. Will be thinking of you


----------



## Sarena

Olivelove-great to hear from you and good luck in your exams!! Congrats on making it to your milestone, delighted to hear it.

Army and Libby-sounds like ye both went in opposite directions date wise! 

Libby having lots of birthdays together sounds nice, and easy to remember!!!

Army-delighted this probably means allot of MS is behind you!

Jewelsbaby-best of luck tomorrow!!Must remember to get doppler, they sound amazing!

I have backpain and hip pain today. Feel like geriatric. think it must be growing pains...also have soft but definite bump! Need to invest in new clothes fast! Anyone else sporting a bump now?


----------



## nicola ttc

Thinking of you Taurus - hope all is well. Update us when you can. Everything crossed. Xx


----------



## armymama2012

Here are two of my latest ultrasound pictures. I have many more:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5102.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5104.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup:


armymama2012 said:


> Here are two of my latest ultrasound pictures. I have many more:

:thumbup: How adorable! Do you think it is a boy or a girl? My guess is a boy.:flower: I don't have my 12 week scan until I am about 13wks cause of Christmas. I got to wait til the 28th dec!!
Feeling sooo sick lately haven't vomited but just blaagh! Can hardly wait til 2nd trimester so I can leave the ms behind me.:hugs::wacko:


----------



## raelynn

Here's my 12 week scan. I won't get my NT results for another week but they said based on what they saw today everything looks fine!
 



Attached Files:







12+1b-small.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









12+1c-small.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Libbysmum

Ray that is so precious! It looks like your little one has good sized head...hope his or her body catches up. I read once that babies with big heads sometimes have them because if the mother was sick or something during pregnancy the womans body someway keeps the baby alive during that time by sending out the nutrients etc to the baby's head cause it's brain is such an important organ thus sometimes the baby has a big head...fascinating eh?


----------



## armymama2012

We are hoping for a boy.


----------



## OliveLove

Beautiful scans! All babies are so big, no longer little blobs :)

Taurus - I'm hoping everything is just fine! I'll be thinking of you, let us know!:hugs:

Sarena - Thanks hun :)


----------



## OliveLove

Libbysmum said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Here are two of my latest ultrasound pictures. I have many more:
> 
> :thumbup: How adorable! Do you think it is a boy or a girl? My guess is a boy.:flower: I don't have my 12 week scan until I am about 13wks cause of Christmas. I got to wait til the 28th dec!!
> Feeling sooo sick lately haven't vomited but just blaagh! Can hardly wait til 2nd trimester so I can leave the ms behind me.:hugs::wacko:Click to expand...

Hope you stop vomiting soon!:flower:


----------



## OliveLove

armymama2012 said:


> We are hoping for a boy.

What other babies (children - I keep calling all children even if they are teenagers babies LOL) do you have gender-wise? :)


----------



## OliveLove

Nicola - How have you been hun?


----------



## Taurus8484

Im back ladies. Great news. Was just a small bleed and stopped now. They don't know from where or why but they are not fussed as internal showed cervix closed and seen my little beans heart beating away. Can't wipe the smile off mine and hubbys face.

Thanks for the support and well wishes ladies, much appreciated xx


----------



## armymama2012

OliveLove said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> We are hoping for a boy.
> 
> What other babies (children - I keep calling all children even if they are teenagers babies LOL) do you have gender-wise? :)Click to expand...

Well our son is now in Heaven, he would be 2.5 right now. And then we have our 18 months old daughter. And the baby we lost at 12 weeks and never knew the gender of. So we are hoping for another boy.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for healthy baby heartbeat Taurus!


----------



## Bubsta

Some beautiful scans there girls! 

So relieved for you Taurus, that must have been so scary then so happy all in the one day. X

Yes Sarena, I've definitely got a bump. Can't hide it now. 
Luckily we had our 12wk scan yesterday and all seemed fine. The next measurement for DS looks fine (the blood test take a week to come back). Relieved because DD was with us for the scan. The OBGYN was great with her and gave her a picture of her own. She was very excited to take her 'X-ray vision' to Care for show and tell. Very cute. Told most people about pregnancy now. Kinda nice to not have to hide it any more. Haven't done the FB thing yet though (wanted to make sure DH's family all knew first).


----------



## Bubsta

Quick question. Has anyone else feel like they were going to pass out? It happened today while I was sitting at my desk as work. Felt all hot/cold/sweaty. Felt nauseous all of a sudden and all the colour drained out of my face (apparently). Ended up having to lie down on the floor with my legs elevated. This helped. It probably only lasted 10mins but was horrible. I did have a chocolate about 20 mins before this happened so I'm not sure if its to do with blood sugar, or maybe low blood pressure (I generally do have blood pressure on the lower side). I then had a massive headache. 
Has this happened to anyone else? Hope it's not going to be an ongoing thing.


----------



## armymama2012

Bubsta said:


> Quick question. Has anyone else feel like they were going to pass out? It happened today while I was sitting at my desk as work. Felt all hot/cold/sweaty. Felt nauseous all of a sudden and all the colour drained out of my face (apparently). Ended up having to lie down on the floor with my legs elevated. This helped. It probably only lasted 10mins but was horrible. I did have a chocolate about 20 mins before this happened so I'm not sure if its to do with blood sugar, or maybe low blood pressure (I generally do have blood pressure on the lower side). I then had a massive headache.
> Has this happened to anyone else? Hope it's not going to be an ongoing thing.

As far as the passing out thing, it is mostly because of your blood pressure my doctor says because I deal with it with each pregnancy during the second and third trimester. I have actually blacked out 2x with each of my successful pregnancies. My doctor recommends eating something with proteinevery 3 hours while you are awake and avoiding anything where you will be standing for long periods of time. I usually feel sweaty, nauseous, and then I start to get blurry vision from there I usually have about 30 seconds to sit or lay down and eat something before I will pass out. Hope that helps!


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi Ladies :wave:
Sorry i've not been on here much lately, busy busy busy with 4 kids in the lead up to christmas and so so tired in the evenings still! Hoping that eases off a bit soon. i do stalk on my phone but don't get much chance to post!:coffee:
Olive - i'm fine, thanks for asking. Tired and constantly hungry but it's all good.:thumbup:
I have my 12 week scan on Monday. So nervous but excited!:happydance:
I canfind babys hb really quickly with the doppler now and he/she must've moved up a bit as i now have to listen just above the scar line instead of on it like a week or 2 ago!
Congratulations to everyone who had their 12 week scans lately. :thumbup:
Taurus - so pleased everything is ok.
Sarena and Bubsta i am sporting a bump too. Still a squishy one at the moment but deffo bump shaped!:haha:
Bubsta - i get dizzy sometimes too, my mw said snack on something like dried apricots. Not sure why though but seems to work!! My blood pressure is usually on the low side too. I've noticed i get more like it if i've not drunk enough water (and get a banging headache) so am trying to always carry a bottle and keep sipping it during the day. Maybe things to try?? 
Hope everyone else is well.:flower:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Glad everything is ok Taurus!! 

I have my NT scan in 2 hrs and I cant wait to see my little peanuts!!! I am sure I will be back with pics!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck on your scan jewels!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

My NT scan went great!! The sonographer was so nice. She gave me like 20 pictures. Baby As Nuchal measurement was 1.2 and Baby Bs was 1. They both had nasal bones and she told me that they looked perfect  A had a heart rate of 154 and B was 169. I am so happy!
 



Attached Files:







20121120_112626.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









20121120_111648.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









20121120_111617.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarena

Delighted for you Taurus, it must have been such a relief. So happy to hear your good news. :)

Bubsta and Nicola, glad I am not alone, was not sure if it was just me getting tubby!

Have told news to family, but having trouble telling work collegues, still nervous even through i should not be!

Have had lower back pain today and yesterday, makes me nervous cos i had that with early MC before. Anyone else got back pain? i know i am being silly, its probably stuff stretching, but it freaks me out!

Jewel-best of luck with scan!

Is anyone else really excited already about christmas?! I am already excited, shopping and can't wait to hear some christmas tunes!


----------



## OliveLove

armymama2012 said:


> OliveLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> We are hoping for a boy.
> 
> What other babies (children - I keep calling all children even if they are teenagers babies LOL) do you have gender-wise? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well our son is now in Heaven, he would be 2.5 right now. And then we have our 18 months old daughter. And the baby we lost at 12 weeks and never knew the gender of. So we are hoping for another boy.Click to expand...

Aww I'm so sorry about your losses. Well then I hope this one is a boy for you! :)


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Delighted for you Taurus, it must have been such a relief. So happy to hear your good news. :)
> 
> Bubsta and Nicola, glad I am not alone, was not sure if it was just me getting tubby!
> 
> Have told news to family, but having trouble telling work collegues, still nervous even through i should not be!
> 
> Have had lower back pain today and yesterday, makes me nervous cos i had that with early MC before. Anyone else got back pain? i know i am being silly, its probably stuff stretching, but it freaks me out!
> 
> Jewel-best of luck with scan!
> 
> Is anyone else really excited already about christmas?! I am already excited, shopping and can't wait to hear some christmas tunes!

Congrats on telling everyone! I'm so terrified of that..I told my mom to tell the family and I'll post it on fb for friends and rest of family at the end of December/beginning of January. 

I don't really have back pain unless I stand around too much..but I heard many pregnant ladies experience it!

So excited for Christmas! Never used to be a Christmas person until this year! Maybe this pregnancy has changed me :)

Oh did I tell you girls I got my linea nigra! So exciting :)


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Im back ladies. Great news. Was just a small bleed and stopped now. They don't know from where or why but they are not fussed as internal showed cervix closed and seen my little beans heart beating away. Can't wipe the smile off mine and hubbys face.
> 
> Thanks for the support and well wishes ladies, much appreciated xx

Great news!!! So happy everything was fine!!:happydance:


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Some beautiful scans there girls!
> 
> So relieved for you Taurus, that must have been so scary then so happy all in the one day. X
> 
> Yes Sarena, I've definitely got a bump. Can't hide it now.
> Luckily we had our 12wk scan yesterday and all seemed fine. The next measurement for DS looks fine (the blood test take a week to come back). Relieved because DD was with us for the scan. The OBGYN was great with her and gave her a picture of her own. She was very excited to take her 'X-ray vision' to Care for show and tell. Very cute. Told most people about pregnancy now. Kinda nice to not have to hide it any more. Haven't done the FB thing yet though (wanted to make sure DH's family all knew first).

Oh yay! I think I'm showing a bit too :) but I wear loose blouses so no one even guessed it yet :)


----------



## OliveLove

jewelsbaby81 said:


> My NT scan went great!! The sonographer was so nice. She gave me like 20 pictures. Baby As Nuchal measurement was 1.2 and Baby Bs was 1. They both had nasal bones and she told me that they looked perfect  A had a heart rate of 154 and B was 169. I am so happy!

Beautiful babies!!:flower:


----------



## OliveLove

nicola ttc said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> Sorry i've not been on here much lately, busy busy busy with 4 kids in the lead up to christmas and so so tired in the evenings still! Hoping that eases off a bit soon. i do stalk on my phone but don't get much chance to post!:coffee:
> Olive - i'm fine, thanks for asking. Tired and constantly hungry but it's all good.:thumbup:
> I have my 12 week scan on Monday. So nervous but excited!:happydance:
> I canfind babys hb really quickly with the doppler now and he/she must've moved up a bit as i now have to listen just above the scar line instead of on it like a week or 2 ago!
> Congratulations to everyone who had their 12 week scans lately. :thumbup:
> Taurus - so pleased everything is ok.
> Sarena and Bubsta i am sporting a bump too. Still a squishy one at the moment but deffo bump shaped!:haha:
> Bubsta - i get dizzy sometimes too, my mw said snack on something like dried apricots. Not sure why though but seems to work!! My blood pressure is usually on the low side too. I've noticed i get more like it if i've not drunk enough water (and get a banging headache) so am trying to always carry a bottle and keep sipping it during the day. Maybe things to try??
> Hope everyone else is well.:flower:

Glad everything is just dandy :) I've gotten some energy finally and my food aversions are almost gone! I had to move my doppler all the way to the middle of my belly now instead of my right side like I used to. I don't have to press hard to find it either!


----------



## raelynn

Sarena - I have really bad back and hip pain after sitting on the couch. I get up and feel like an old lady!!

I'm also super excited about Christmas. I have a ton of shopping to get done since I have been procrastinating but I'm excited for the holidays! Plus, I think it will help time move by a little faster since things seem to be crawling again now that I've reached 12 weeks.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nicola - Good luck for Monday, sure it will be fantastic xx

Jewels - beautiful scans luv xx

I wish I had a bump........I am a little on the plump side so guessing it will take longer for me to show. Just want a bump for Xmas :haha:

For those Mums out there, what are these pains I keep having around either the right or left hand side. Seems to be more right hand, near my hip kind of. Are they stretching pains??? They dont hurt as much as they are annoying and I have always had them, just seems to be worse the last few days. Its a bit like when you sneeze or cough or move too quick and it hurts.

Seems like MS is disappearing also, which is great. Still cant eat meat yet, but havent vomited in a few days either so guessing its getting better.


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

I hope everyone is keeping well! Feeling better since past 3 month mark, and have told some people! Got doppler- at last, and love using it!! Really really happy to have made it this far, gonna try to enjoy this 2nd trimester instead of fretting over everything.

Hope everyone else is having great weekend, and scans all go well.:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Taurus8484 said:


> Nicola - Good luck for Monday, sure it will be fantastic xx
> 
> Jewels - beautiful scans luv xx
> 
> I wish I had a bump........I am a little on the plump side so guessing it will take longer for me to show. Just want a bump for Xmas :haha:
> 
> For those Mums out there, what are these pains I keep having around either the right or left hand side. Seems to be more right hand, near my hip kind of. Are they stretching pains??? They dont hurt as much as they are annoying and I have always had them, just seems to be worse the last few days. Its a bit like when you sneeze or cough or move too quick and it hurts.
> 
> Seems like MS is disappearing also, which is great. Still cant eat meat yet, but havent vomited in a few days either so guessing its getting better.

Fairly sure those pains are ligament pains...I have them too. Sharp pains and often when I move off the couch or bed suddenly. Pretty annoying aren't they? And here I was thinking my body was still stretched from my first pregnancy!:blush:


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Libbysmum, I thought that was what they were, but its nice to know.

Hi everyone else, hope everyone is well xx

Yes Sarena, Im going to do the same. Been on tender hooks this entire pregnancy, so have promised myself after Wednesday's NT scan, to relax and enjoy xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Hope all goes well on Wednesday...how exciting!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm a peach! Yay, time is going so fast! Almost all my symptoms are gone and replaced by sciatic nerve and round ligament pain.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well the sickness isn't so bad today but the hormones are raging, in tears because i don't know what my care plan is or when i will find out and i have 3 weeks to wait for my next scan, and i'm scared not of the scan i have every confidence that bean is fine, my fear is my body is going to fail again and i will loose this little one late on again. I don't honestly think i would survive giving birth to a baby that has no chance again. sorry for the down post x


----------



## Sarena

Oh sweetbuthyper, sorry to hear that. Your post and feelings are only natural considering what you have been through. I would say it is time to get a little demanding with your healthcare professionals. We have enough worries without knowing what the careplan is, and you should be given every attention.

Whenever I have down day, i jsut try to remind myself it too will pass. I think we all know pregnancy is a gamble with high stakes, but we are willing to pay the price of losing for the possibility of what could very well be. I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Armymomma-what is sciatic nerve pain? think i have it-mostly in mid-lower back, gets worse if i stand for a long time


Taurus, best of luck on wednesday, get ready to take a long earned sigh of relief!


----------



## armymama2012

sciatic nerve pain is mostly when the womb leaves on a nerve near your hip. It will give you a really sharp pain that sometimes shoots down your leg and into your lower back. For me it is so sharp that I cant walk without wincing.


----------



## Libbysmum

Ouch that sounds bad. I think my grandmother suffered from sciatica her whole life. I hope it isn't genetic!


----------



## OliveLove

Hi hi.

I was supposed to have my NT scan today, but that didn't happen. I've had a day from hell! Was looking forward to seeing my bebe, but apparently my doctor didn't send in the referral needed to the clinic. I tried calling the entire day for them to fax it, but no answer. Oh man. I got so mad that I booked a private 3d scan for tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Libbysmum

had more spotting today...freaks me out every time! Feeling exhausted...DD is full of beans and into everything and DH is working late! Boy I wish I had a clone to do stuff for me.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm a bit shaken. Had a very weird dream that was very vivid except for it was in the 1800s. In the dream I discovered that a drunk man had beaten my daughter nearly to death with his cane and there was no doctor nearby. Then only 10 minutes ago I had to do the Heimlick on my daughter, followed by sticking my finger down her throat to make her throw up the piece of popcorn that was stuck in her throat.

I called and told DH about it and he told me straight forward that if she died he probably wouldnt live.


----------



## Sarena

OMG Armymomma-what a dream, and a reality! Well done on what you did for daughter, your actions probably saved her life.

Olivelove, i love the way you have turned something negative into a positive, by booking in 3D scan-go you! enjoy tomor!

Libbysmomma, sounds like you really have your hands full! Spotting must be scary, hate the way normal symptoms and dodgy symptoms overlap so much!

I am mostly tired, and irritable. trying to control it, don't know where my patience has gone!!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Just got my blood test results back from my first trimester screen and both babies are at very low risk for downs, trisomy 18 & 13. I am so happy. I have been anxiously awaiting the results (even though the NT measurements were perfect)!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies,

OliveLove - Good luck with your NT scan today. I have mine in about 6 hours. Hoping they tell me the results then and there but I have Doc appointment on the 5th Dec so they will probably make us wait until then.......bum Let us know how you went.

Libbysmum - I had some spotting last week and it completely freak me out so know how you feel. Because of our histories, we think the worst but Im sure its nothing to worry about and its all good xx

Armymama - Wow, what a dream. More of a nightmare. Ive had some real weird dreams too and uhum......a couple where I have woke up and gone, shit did I just have a big "O"....yep. Pregnancy does some crazy things to our bodies.

Sarena - Im exhausted all the time too. The nausea is slowly going away, thank god, but seems to be replaced with tiredness.

Jewels - That is fantastic results hun xx I have to admit, its the test Im scared about because of my age I guess, but see what happens.


----------



## Libbysmum

I plan to go back to the Dr today maybe they will do some blood tests or something?


----------



## Bubsta

Ahh, Libbysmum... A clone... Wouldn't that be just great! Lol. Best of luck with the Doc. I hope u get your scan for peace of mind. Xx

Enjoy YOUR scan too Olivelove. 

Enjoy YOUR scan Taurus, I has my DS scan last Monday. He measured the neck (1.7mm) which he said looked totally fine. The bloods have to be sent to Adelaide (where you are! - I'm in Tas) so that will take about a wk to get results but based on the scan all looks fine (i havent heard from the OB so i'm assuming bloods are ok).Hopefully your OB can give you the same sort of info to alleviate the worry. 

OMG Army, that must have been so scary for you. I'm so glad your DD is ok. Xxx

I have a head cold (for about a wk so far) so I'm just exhausted. 

Enjoy your day/night gals. Mwah. Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Bubsta, 

Im in Adelaide. In fact I work in the finance area of the lab that your bloods have been sent too. We do all the DS and chromosome testing here for SA, NT and Tas. How is that for a small world......

Mine are here too getting done. Good thing I cant look at the results otherwise I would be self diagnosing!!! 

Just when I also thought the MS was leaving it just came up and kicked my arse and half an hour ago.........gross


----------



## Bubsta

What a coincidence Taurus! (No point asking u to check my results then if u can't view them, lol). At least u shouldn't have to wait a week for your results! 
Damn that MS! I wonder if some of it might be per scan nerves. Xx good luck babe. Let us know how u go. Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Update: 
Been to see the Doctor. He was very sympathetic and ordered a blood test for my hcg levels and gave me a form to get a ultrasound. DH is coming with me for support. Really hoping it isn't bad news.


----------



## Bubsta

I'm glad you've got a supportive doctor Libbysmum. When is your scan? X


----------



## Libbysmum

DH took time off work and came with me...so glad he did cause we ended up seeing a male sonographer. Would have been so awkward if DH wasn't there!
You can see what is the beginning of arms and legs...so tiny!
Heart beat was 174bpm and it measured at 9wks exactly.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am having serious period like cramping that goes into my lower back. I know the chances are extremely low to miscarry at 13 weeks and 4 days but honestly I'm nervous.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Amy any pain when peeing or after peeing, i started with back pain and cramping yesterday and they have put me on antib's incase it is a water infection as the back pain was in my kidneys. Alternativly it could be round ligament pain if your very worried call your doctor x


----------



## Libbysmum

I would go to the doctor. Rest up and take care Army


----------



## armymama2012

I think Iwas a little dehydrated. Drank 20 ouncesof water and most of the pain subsided. My pain was lower than my kidneys in my back and there wasnt any pain peeing or after peeing.


----------



## Libbysmum

keep an eye on things Army...try not to over do it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies,

Had scan yesterday afternoon. Everything was perfect. Baby wouldnt get in position for NT measurements for about half an hour so just got to watch on the screen as it jumped around and sucked its thumb. Most amazing moment of my life to date. Fell completely utterly in love :cloud9:

Measured ahead, they have me at 13+6 now but they left my due date the same so just leaving my ticker the way it is. Heartbeat was 163.

Eventually got NT measurement of 1.9 which apparently is within normal range, just waiting on bloodwork, but we told everyone anyways......too excited xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Libbysmum said:


> DH took time off work and came with me...so glad he did cause we ended up seeing a male sonographer. Would have been so awkward if DH wasn't there!
> You can see what is the beginning of arms and legs...so tiny!
> Heart beat was 174bpm and it measured at 9wks exactly.:thumbup:

Excellent news Libbysmum xx


----------



## Bubsta

I'm glad your pain subsided Army. Xx

Yay Taurus! Both our bubbas are measuring about 5days ahead! I left my ticker the same too. We've told everyone now too. It's a great feeling isn't it. I even put it on FB. So no turning back now. 

Does anyone else's tummy feel like you've been doing sit ups? X


----------



## Taurus8484

armymama2012 said:


> I think Iwas a little dehydrated. Drank 20 ouncesof water and most of the pain subsided. My pain was lower than my kidneys in my back and there wasnt any pain peeing or after peeing.

Great news xx


----------



## Libbysmum

The sit up feeling is all your organs and stuff shifting up your rib cage...it gets worse as the baby grows sorry to tell you.


----------



## Bubsta

Yay! Something to look forward to. It doesn't hurt or worry me, it's just a weird feeling. Is anyone else constantly feeling the 'hard' bit below belly button height? I'm always feeling for where the hard bit is so I know where the baby is. i'm surprised at how much it moves around, yet i can't feel any of the movements from the inside. I'm so hanging to be able to feel this LO moving!


----------



## Libbysmum

I think I must have too much scar tissue in the way from my c-section lol


----------



## Bubsta

Libbysmum said:


> I think I must have too much scar tissue in the way from my c-section lol

Probably not it Hun. I had a c-sect with DD too... Your ticker says your about 3wks behind me... I couldn't feel the 'hard' at 9wks. I reckon in a week or two you will be able to feel it. Xx


----------



## armymama2012

I think I need to do some leg strengthening exercises because picking up my daughter the usual way is messing up my back. My mom's chiropractor said that I should look into a chiropractor in my home town next month since I get knots really easily in my back.


----------



## armymama2012

I've announced my pregnancy on FB! I have a link to the picture I posted to announce if anyone wants to see (I understand if some people dont).


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Armymama! It's so exciting isn't it. I got the heart racing just before I hit 'enter'. I'm sure you will get lots of happy responses. Congrats Hun! X


----------



## Taurus8484

I wish someone would come and take my nausea and vomiting away............morning sickness my arse, whoever called it that obviously didnt suffer all day!!!! In fact, it sounds like a man thing to do, call it that. Typical!!!!

Vent over!!


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Taurus darlin'. Bugger off all day sickness!! Leave our Taurus alone! 
Maybe it means a boy? Don't they say if MS is in the 2nd Tri is a boy? (Who knows with those old wives tales! Lol). 

Has anyone done any of the 'prediction' tests? I've done the Chinese gender predictor and the baking soda... Both say girl. Who knows if there is any truth to them. At least they r a bit of fun.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hmmm well i'm crampy and gassy, get stressed with the cramps thinking somethings wrong but trying to relax i only have 2 weeks to wait till my scan now and its most likly a mix of round ligament pain and gas as i have started to bump out now, apparently my body has remembered what to do.


----------



## armymama2012

Bubsta said:


> Oh Taurus darlin'. Bugger off all day sickness!! Leave our Taurus alone!
> Maybe it means a boy? Don't they say if MS is in the 2nd Tri is a boy? (Who knows with those old wives tales! Lol).
> 
> Has anyone done any of the 'prediction' tests? I've done the Chinese gender predictor and the baking soda... Both say girl. Who knows if there is any truth to them. At least they r a bit of fun.

I've done most of them. Chinese gender predictor says BOY (yay). Baking soda said girl. Ring on a string had mixed results. "Nub" theory says boy. And "skull theory" had mixed results.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well i'm back off to EPAU on thursday (unless space becomes avalible tomorrow) had cramping for the last 3 days, paracetamol does nothing and i've been on antibiotics for uti so not that :( midwife says could be normal which i know it can but if i'm worried book in so i have. fingers crossed it doesn't get worse, don't fancy a trip to a&e. 

and fingers crossed bean is fine, i'm sure he/she is i'm just a worry head and there is no way i'd get through till the 18th without getting it checked. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hope things are ok sweet. :hugs:
Hopefully its just the 'normal' type of cramping but its hard not to worry, i know. Good luck for Thursday :hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> Yay! Something to look forward to. It doesn't hurt or worry me, it's just a weird feeling. Is anyone else constantly feeling the 'hard' bit below belly button height? I'm always feeling for where the hard bit is so I know where the baby is. i'm surprised at how much it moves around, yet i can't feel any of the movements from the inside. I'm so hanging to be able to feel this LO moving!

I've noticed the hardness 2 days ago! It means the bump will soon be visible (not just bloat!). When I wake up I have a big bump on the side of my belly! It's adorable  Still haven't felt the movements.. Can't wait!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Had another ultrasound today. Babies looked like they were fighting!!! Didn't get any new pics as the printer wasn't working :-( excited my SIL is a sonographer and going to scan me.next Wednesday so we can know the sex and not have to wait until 18 weeks.


----------



## Libbysmum

How exciting twins! That is adorable...bummer though about the printer! What a let down! Couldn't they just burn you the pictures on a CD? Seriously these sonographers need to grow a brain.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Libbysmum said:


> How exciting twins! That is adorable...bummer though about the printer! What a let down! Couldn't they just burn you the pictures on a CD? Seriously these sonographers need to grow a brain.

My doctor was actually the one who did the US and its just a little portable so now CDs :-( I can't complain too much today was my 5th US which is many more than most women get


----------



## Libbysmum

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> How exciting twins! That is adorable...bummer though about the printer! What a let down! Couldn't they just burn you the pictures on a CD? Seriously these sonographers need to grow a brain.
> 
> My doctor was actually the one who did the US and its just a little portable so now CDs :-( I can't complain too much today was my 5th US which is many more than most women getClick to expand...

Awww that is cool...I didn't mean to offend. I hope I didn't. A friend of mine is having twins- She is due February but they may induce her earlier.:thumbup:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Libbysmum said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> How exciting twins! That is adorable...bummer though about the printer! What a let down! Couldn't they just burn you the pictures on a CD? Seriously these sonographers need to grow a brain.
> 
> My doctor was actually the one who did the US and its just a little portable so now CDs :-( I can't complain too much today was my 5th US which is many more than most women getClick to expand...
> 
> Awww that is cool...I didn't mean to offend. I hope I didn't. A friend of mine is having twins- She is due February but they may induce her earlier.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh no. Not offended at all . Its kind of nice at my drs office. Usually the dr or nurse practitioner scans you. The only place I have had a sonographer do it was at the perinatologist for my NT scan. They told me yesterday that they will try to get me to 35/36 weeks which was my goal anyways. .


----------



## armymama2012

Well, no more MS since i hit 13 weeks but now I have round ligament pains whenever I am on my feet for more than 5 minutes plus last night I got hit by the worst cold ever and could barely sleep. Not to mention my daughter has been running a fever off and on for 3 days. Ugh...


----------



## Libbysmum

Hope your little one feels better soon. Mine has had a runny nose for a few days now. It is horrible when they're sick :(
My morning sickness seems to have subsided for a week now...a nice break. I have had a funny tummy but not sure if it is pregnancy related.
Does anyone know the safe limit on what pregnant women can lift? My daugher weighs about 14kg and is only 16mths old... I worry that I am straining more than I should just by carrying her around.


----------



## Taurus8484

I wish my sickness would go away. Finally cracked yesterday and ended up at Doctors room and they put me on medication. Wish I have done it sooner.......


----------



## armymama2012

Libbysmum said:


> Hope your little one feels better soon. Mine has had a runny nose for a few days now. It is horrible when they're sick :(
> My morning sickness seems to have subsided for a week now...a nice break. I have had a funny tummy but not sure if it is pregnancy related.
> Does anyone know the safe limit on what pregnant women can lift? My daugher weighs about 14kg and is only 16mths old... I worry that I am straining more than I should just by carrying her around.

I don't think we are suppose to lift over 20 lbs but as far as I know doctors only worry about that once we reach 24 weeks. I pick my daughter up about 3-4x times a day but she is only 26 lbs or around 12 kg.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks for that info. I am worried about her weight. DH says we need to put her on a diet but I don't think that is necessary. 
I just caught her trying to self medicate using the baby nose spray! She is slightly addicted to it when her nose is bothering her. Have since removed the spray from her chubby little hands and put it up high on the top of our microwave.


----------



## armymama2012

Libbysmum said:


> Thanks for that info. I am worried about her weight. DH says we need to put her on a diet but I don't think that is necessary.
> I just caught her trying to self medicate using the baby nose spray! She is slightly addicted to it when her nose is bothering her. Have since removed the spray from her chubby little hands and put it up high on the top of our microwave.

She is a bit heavy but I wouldn't worry about it til after she turns 3. Does she like veggies and fruits?


----------



## Libbysmum

yes she does...she eats a banana every day usually for morning snack. She loves carrots, peas, potato, broccoli, olives, mushrooms, all kinds of veggies. The only food she seems to avoid is fish but I never liked it as a kid either but now as an adult I love fish.


----------



## armymama2012

Libbysmum said:


> yes she does...she eats a banana every day usually for morning snack. She loves carrots, peas, potato, broccoli, olives, mushrooms, all kinds of veggies. The only food she seems to avoid is fish but I never liked it as a kid either but now as an adult I love fish.

My daughter started getting molars and canines at 18 months and now will not eat veggies. She hates potatoes. She has always been tall but only recently did she stop gaining a pound a month. She will still eat bananas and a few other fruits but her big thing now is popcorn. We watch her carefully with it but it is close to the only grain she will eat so we arent denying it to her.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thankfully my DD isn't fussy with what I give her. However if I try to feed her she refuses to eat. She has always been rather independent and insists on doing it herself. It is very messy and I am trying hard to train her to wipe her hands and face before she goes and plays after eating. If I don't watch her the next thing I know I have half a banana squashed into my lounge chairs.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL My daughter has wiped her hands with wipes a few imes if she sees me doing it in front of her. Do you clean in font of her a lot? My daughter always saw me using baby wipes to wipe messes off her high chair and about 2 months ago she started copying me (true she isnt as effective but we still praise her for helping mommy). Maybe if she sees you wiping your hands and face on something after meals she will want to be like mommy and do it too.


----------



## Bubsta

I'm glad you've got some meds Taurus to help with your MS. There is no point continuing to suffer when there is something that can help. X

Your in the wars Armymama. I hope your ligament pain settles down and you feel better soon. 

I wouldn't be worried about your DD weight at this age Libbysmum. It really does depend on the build of the child. My daughter is 4 (will be 5 in March) and she only weighs about 17kg. She is of small build, but she is healthy and the children in her childcare (roughly the same age) range from smaller than her to much bigger. Our dear friend has a son that is 3yo and weighs about 21kg and he isn't overweight. It is just his build. Xx

How are you feeling Sweetbuthyper? I hope your doing ok. Good luck at your appointment. Xx

Your morning bump sounds very cute Olivelove. Xx

Good luck with your scan on Wednesday Jewels, wow, not long now and you'll know whether you will have sons or daughters! Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

armymama2012 said:


> LOL My daughter has wiped her hands with wipes a few imes if she sees me doing it in front of her. Do you clean in font of her a lot? My daughter always saw me using baby wipes to wipe messes off her high chair and about 2 months ago she started copying me (true she isnt as effective but we still praise her for helping mommy). Maybe if she sees you wiping your hands and face on something after meals she will want to be like mommy and do it too.

Thanks she is pretty good at copying. She likes to "help" me sweep the floor and put the recycling in the bin. She would rather eat a wipe than use it for her hands and face LOL:haha:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi all i'm feeling ok, still cramping and got very weak yesterday after going to town, have a feeling i didn't eat enough i felt sick and wasn't hungry so i didn't have much for lunch, felt better after falling asleep for 3 hours. 

good news is theres still no blood so still have fingers crossed its just growing pains. appointment is at 11 and will updat when i get back.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well had a scan bean if fine so just growing pain, got a very snotty nurse who had me in tears when i left the hospital tho basically made me feel like i was wasting there time and harming bean by having a 4th scan under 12 weeks :( should feel happy baby is fine and growing but now just feel like i'm a bad mum and am harming it by being cautious.


----------



## Libbysmum

sweetbuthyper said:


> Well had a scan bean if fine so just growing pain, got a very snotty nurse who had me in tears when i left the hospital tho basically made me feel like i was wasting there time and harming bean by having a 4th scan under 12 weeks :( should feel happy baby is fine and growing but now just feel like i'm a bad mum and am harming it by being cautious.

That is really ridiculous. 4 scans wont harm your baby at all. It isn't radiation it is sound wave for goodness sake! Private patients get scanned virtually every time they see the DR so really that nurse was over reacting. And to make you feel as though you were wasting their time is nonsense. It is your body and your baby and you were being a good mother making sure the little one was okay. Some people really need to grow some compassion when it comes to pregnancy as our hormones are unsettled enough:dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

I agree with Libbysmum. You cant hurt the baby with the scans. The nurse was just a bitch by the sounds. You have every right to check if you think there maybe a problem.

Good to hear everything is okay though xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

sweetbuthyper said:


> Well had a scan bean if fine so just growing pain, got a very snotty nurse who had me in tears when i left the hospital tho basically made me feel like i was wasting there time and harming bean by having a 4th scan under 12 weeks :( should feel happy baby is fine and growing but now just feel like i'm a bad mum and am harming it by being cautious.

that's just nonsense. I have had 5 scans already, it's not radiation for goodness sake . Ugh I would complain. there's no reason for her to be rude


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Thanks guys i'm feeling a lot better today, possibly de to actually keeping food down yesterday :) week and a half and i get to see bean again and check dates ect. rather than teh rushed 2 minute scan i got yesterday. ooo and will get pics at my next scan and get to bug the consultant about keeping an eye on my cervix.


----------



## armymama2012

Announcing: I felt my baby move last night!


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Armymama! That's great! I soo want to feel this one already!


----------



## Libbysmum

You ladies are a bit further along than me! I am so jealous that you are feeling movements! How exciting! I think I will relax more once that happens.


----------



## Bubsta

Hey ladies, how is everyone travelling? Are we all ready for Christmas? Not long to go now. I'm going up and down in energy. One day I'll be happy thinking, yay, my energy is finally coming back. I'll do so many things tomorrow.... Tomorrow comes and I'm just exhausted. I'd like to have my energy return consistently for maybe a week at a time... Now THAT would be great! 

I clicked on 'labour and Birth' section by mistake and came across 'funny/embarrassing labour stories' I highly recommend it if you want a giggle. It's a great read! Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Bubsta :flower:

As ready as Im going to be for Xmas......more looking forward to a few days off work and head to the holiday house at the beach. My nausea and vomiting seems to be subsiding so feel like a relaxing few days away now that the 9 weeks of seemingly neverending sickness seems to be over. Ready to sit back and enjoy my pregnancy now.

My belly has popped out in the last few days too. I want to feel something too but know it wont happen for awhile as I have an anterior placenta.

Hope your well and all the other ladies on here xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Bubsta :flower:
> 
> As ready as Im going to be for Xmas......more looking forward to a few days off work and head to the holiday house at the beach. My nausea and vomiting seems to be subsiding so feel like a relaxing few days away now that the 9 weeks of seemingly neverending sickness seems to be over. Ready to sit back and enjoy my pregnancy now.
> 
> My belly has popped out in the last few days too. I want to feel something too but know it wont happen for awhile as I have an anterior placenta.
> 
> Hope your well and all the other ladies on here xx

Hey Taurus, I had the anterior placenta with my first. It was so annoying cause I felt no moving til well after 20weeks...I knew the baby was ok cause we had the 20 wk scan and she was squirming about all over and we knew her gender but I totally hadn't felt anything then a week or two later she kicked the heck out of me all the time!
Be careful to let the doctors know about the placenta at delivery because with mine I had to do an emergency c-section and they cut the placenta and I almost bled out on the operating table. It was very traumatic and I had to have 2 transfusions to get my platelet levels back up- horrible experience!:dohh:

I should be getting a hire doppler today!! It is suppose to come overnight express. I am nervous that I wont find any heartbeat! I have only hired it for a month which should take me to about 14wks...I figure that is long enough cause then it wont be long til I feel the movements right?:shrug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh, thanks for the heads up. Will make sure I mention it if I have to have a C-section.

When could your husband feel her move from the outside?? I keep thinking, its only 5-7 more weeks, then I can feel lol


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I have anterior with baby a and anterior fundal with b. Kinda disappointed I won't be able yo feel them until later. Every time I see them on US they are moving like crazy!!


----------



## Bubsta

Hey Taurus, I'm so glad that you are feeling better. Xx Nausea for that long is just unfair! Yep, I'm hearin' ya. The few days off is just going to be fabulous. I'm going to pay for it at work when I get back as the workload will continue coming in while I'm on leave and there will only be one person there instead of three but oh welll... I'll try not to think about that, lol.... Ah..... Christmas at the beach. Sounds great! I'm sure u will have a great time! 

I too have an anterior placenta. I did last time too but I was smaller than. I felt kicks about 15-16ish weeks. I'm not thinking I'm going to be that lucky this time around. 

Sounds like a bit of incompetence with the person performing your c-sect Libbysmum. That so isn't right. They should know where your placenta is for goodness sake. That must have been pretty scary for you and your OH! Exciting about your Doppler! Yay! I hope it comes today for you. Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

I just assumed you would feel it earlier Jewels having two in their! I hope you get to feel it soon! I am so hanging to feel this LO too! X


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes, Im the same Jewels. See the baby jumping around everywhere, but feel nothing :-(

Gosh, we are all anterior's. June must be the month for it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Jewels, what is anterior fundal???


----------



## raelynn

I'm not having any more luck then you anterior ladies. I have posterior placenta but still haven't felt any movements. I keep holding my breath every once in a while when I'm laying still to see if I can feel anything but nothing yet.

Taurus - So glad your nausea is getting better. Mine has been better too. Not perfect yet, but better. I still have this horrible taste in my mouth when I'm not eating that makes me feel sick but most days I can keep everything down. Gassy too! I just wish pregnancy was a bit more enjoyable!


----------



## Taurus8484

raelynn said:


> I'm not having any more luck then you anterior ladies. I have posterior placenta but still haven't felt any movements. I keep holding my breath every once in a while when I'm laying still to see if I can feel anything but nothing yet.
> 
> Taurus - So glad your nausea is getting better. Mine has been better too. Not perfect yet, but better. I still have this horrible taste in my mouth when I'm not eating that makes me feel sick but most days I can keep everything down. Gassy too! I just wish pregnancy was a bit more enjoyable!

Glad yours is getting better also. Like you, Im not 100% normal yet, but certainly not running for the toilet or bin anymore either. 

And I ate meat for dinner last night, first time I have eaten meat in 9 weeks also as before just thinking of it made me start an attack.

I have stopped my medication too and just back to ginger tablets and still doing good, so sure its on its way out now.....YAY!!!!!

Gassy!!!! OMG......I can not stop burping and burping from bum too, but burping is bad :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Taurus8484 said:


> Gosh, thanks for the heads up. Will make sure I mention it if I have to have a C-section.
> 
> When could your husband feel her move from the outside?? I keep thinking, its only 5-7 more weeks, then I can feel lol

He could feel her around 24wks. Then she wouldn't slow down. She also got the hiccups inside me what a weird sensation that was!:thumbup:


----------



## Bubsta

It is so weird when bubs gets the hiccups isn't it! DD used to have them all the time!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Well ladies had my scan today and we are team BLUE :blue::blue:

Luke Cameron & Sebastian James

We are very happy and my SIL checked them out head to toe and said they look great :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15+2Boys.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats fantastic Jewels.....2 boys, that will keep you on your toes xx


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Jewels! How exciting! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

2 little boys! How lovely! Their dad must be so happy with himself! How are you feeling?


----------



## Bubsta

Forgot to add Jewels..... Love their names! X


----------



## Libbysmum

my doppler arrived! So excited. I tried to find the HB...I hope I am listening to the right thing now and not just my own or the placenta noises...haha


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Libbysmum said:


> 2 little boys! How lovely! Their dad must be so happy with himself! How are you feeling?

I feel great. I've had such a nice pregnancy (fingers crossed). My poor stepdaughter was beside herself one wasn't a girl, poor thing. We are very happy. If it wasn't boy/girl we wanted 2 boys. I don't think I could do 2 girls


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH might be changing his mind about wanting to know the gender of the baby! I hope they can let me have an ultrasound at my next appointment. I will be almost 17 weeks along then and DH will be able to be with me.


----------



## Sarena

Hi 
Has been a hectic couple of weeks. All well visiting doc on Friday. Belly has popped am wearing bellybelt. It is so much more comfy than trying to wear too snug pants! 

Still not feeling any movements. Can't wait till I do!!! Have been told it may take time to recognise them. 

Have a Doppler without bpm monitor and find it tad annoying. Whenever I time heartbeat I find its more likely mine- grrr!!!! Tempted to get better model but also feeling a bit more secure do proba my no need. 


Jewelsbabg congrats! Boys, how excitjng! Great that u have names too. I am very tem


----------



## Sarena

Tempted to find out sex but oh not so convinced. ... 

Taurus glad to hear ms going! Your Xmas plans sound great! 

As for ultra sound being harmful , how could they sell at home doppleds if that was case?! Nurse story sounds awful. Most nurses I encountered are sweet and kind, that one sounds nasty. 


Well hope u all r well. Still delighted just to have got this far. Bring in the bump and kicks!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Libbysmum - your from Australia. Can I ask where you got your doppler from?? And what brand it is??

Thanks luv xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Everyones belly seems to have popped..........so photo time ladies xx

15 weeks and its up high!!!!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.JPG
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Taurus...It was from a website called sweatbeats and is the Aeon 100C we are just hiring it. 
We are def. finding out the gender...makes life so much easier when buying things and such. With the DD we had the lady say she was fairly certain it was a girl. DH was not going to take that so we had a private 4d scan and he specifically asked how to tell it was a boy or a girl and the nice lady at the private place explained it to him and was like ...see that? see this? if that was a boy you would know! LOL so we went to the shop and got some pink stuff!


----------



## OliveLove

Hey girls, just wanted to pop in and let you all know I am on TEAM BLUE!!! :) when is everyone else having gender scans??


----------



## Sarena

Congratulations Olivelove! Did you have any idea of the sex before the scan? I am not going to find out, although i am itching to!


----------



## OliveLove

Sarena said:


> Congratulations Olivelove! Did you have any idea of the sex before the scan? I am not going to find out, although i am itching to!

I thought it was going to be a girl! LOL. Everything pointed to that direction - psychic reading, chinese gender predictor, ramzi's, all my friends' intuitions..etc, etc. The only time I thought it was a boy was when I saw him at 13 weeks. The first thing that popped to my head was "this does not look like a girl!" and kept calling him a he for a few days after that scan. 

You are a strong woman for not finding out! :thumbup: What do you think it is??


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Olivelove! I'm waiting til Jan 22nd to find out at the 20 week scan but am really tempted to get a private one this week now!!:rofl:


----------



## OliveLove

nicola ttc said:


> congratulations olivelove! I'm waiting til jan 22nd to find out at the 20 week scan but am really tempted to get a private one this week now!!:rofl:

do it! Lol


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Olive xx 

We are staying team yellow, so I love hearing about what other people are having.

Cant believe from were we started that we are all at the stage that gender can be found out. Wont be long girls and we will be half way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Congratulations Olive xx
> 
> We are staying team yellow, so I love hearing about what other people are having.
> 
> Cant believe from where we started that we are all at the stage that gender can be found out. Wont be long girls and we will be half way!!!!!!!!!!

I can hardly believe it too...sigh :) I remember freaking out at every loss of symptoms and never thought I'd see my baby this big! Just so happy for all of us!


----------



## armymama2012

We haven't scheduled our gender scan yet because I just moved back to IL and now we are waiting for NY to send my records to the new OB in order to get an appointment. DH is only on leave for 17 more days so I hope we can get a gender scan in the next 12-15 days.


----------



## Bubsta

It's crazy how we are now so much closer to the half way mark! Well I hopefully find out tomorrow whether we are expecting a son or a daughter. Seems surreal. Bit hard to wrap my head around. I've been wanting to know since we first got our BFP, now it's hopefully finally going to happen.

Congrats again Olivelove on expecting a son. You might not believe this but I suspected you would have a boy. I didn't want to say because I thought you were thinking girl all along. The feeling I get from posts you have written, is that you exercise, watch what you eat and are slim. At least 3 friends of mine that fit that description have all had boys. I know that may be total coincidence, but that is what made me think boy for you. Xx

Good luck getting your scan soon Army. Xx

I don't think I could hold out til Jan Nicola if I knew I could find out earlier (especially if you were lucky enough to get in before Christmas. What a great Christmas present!)

I admire those that can stay team yellow. I just couldn't do it. Xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm way behind you guys measuring 12 + 2 altho not chnaging my ticker as they got 2 results and bean was curled up,
 



Attached Files:







bean 12+2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I am nt looking forward to increasing my calcium intake starting tomorrow for the next 8 weeks. Milk gives me so much gas.


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Olive! We will hopefully find out at our anomaly scan on Jan 2. I can't wait!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...having terrible back pain, no Tylenol or heating pad in this house and a 30 minute nap didnt help either. Now my headache is coming back!


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck today Bubsta........Im team yellow, so cant wait to hear what your having xx


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> It's crazy how we are now so much closer to the half way mark! Well I hopefully find out tomorrow whether we are expecting a son or a daughter. Seems surreal. Bit hard to wrap my head around. I've been wanting to know since we first got our BFP, now it's hopefully finally going to happen.
> 
> Congrats again Olivelove on expecting a son. You might not believe this but I suspected you would have a boy. I didn't want to say because I thought you were thinking girl all along. The feeling I get from posts you have written, is that you exercise, watch what you eat and are slim. At least 3 friends of mine that fit that description have all had boys. I know that may be total coincidence, but that is what made me think boy for you. Xx
> 
> Good luck getting your scan soon Army. Xx
> 
> I don't think I could hold out til Jan Nicola if I knew I could find out earlier (especially if you were lucky enough to get in before Christmas. What a great Christmas present!)
> 
> I admire those that can stay team yellow. I just couldn't do it. Xx

Oh wow, that's crazy! :) Funny thing is, my best friend and my other very close friend thought it was going to be a boy (those were the only people who thought that) and didn't want to tell me because I insisted I knew it was a girl LOL. I don't like being wrong but this is worth it


----------



## OliveLove

raelynn said:


> Congrats Olive! We will hopefully find out at our anomaly scan on Jan 2. I can't wait!

So excited for you!!


----------



## Bubsta

I'm joining you Olive! It's a boy!! Still trying to get my head around it. Very excited, just a bit spun out, lol. Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Bubsta said:


> I'm joining you Olive! It's a boy!! Still trying to get my head around it. Very excited, just a bit spun out, lol. Xx

YAY!!!!!!!! Thats fantastic Bubsta. One of each now :thumbup:

OOOhhhh.........you girls are making it very hard to stay yellow, have to keep repeating to myself, yellow yellow yellow :haha:


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Taurus! You will have a wonderful surprise at the end! That is so special. Xx


----------



## OliveLove

Bubsta said:


> I'm joining you Olive! It's a boy!! Still trying to get my head around it. Very excited, just a bit spun out, lol. Xx

So happy you're on my team! :haha: I knew you wanted a girl, but now you have one of each! Your boy will have a big sister who will take care of him :)


----------



## Bubsta

OliveLove said:


> Bubsta said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining you Olive! It's a boy!! Still trying to get my head around it. Very excited, just a bit spun out, lol. Xx
> 
> So happy you're on my team! :haha: I knew you wanted a girl, but now you have one of each! Your boy will have a big sister who will take care of him :)Click to expand...

I initially did, and then I read somewhere about someone saying they were disappointed to have two of the same sex and would never know what it's like to have a son. It made me really know just how lucky I am to have the chance to have one of each. I am so blessed. I went shopping today. Brought a lot of baby boy clothes (all on big sale -pumpkin patch). I've had a great day and am super excited about having a son. Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

You are lucky to get nice pumpkin patch clothes on sale! I wont know what gender is for at least 6 more weeks! I just have to rely on friends being generous if this is a boy and provide me with a nice wardrobe of outfits for the little one . If it is a girl I will be fine as I have a huge stripey bag full of girl items from DD.


----------



## Bubsta

That sure is a bonus. Being able to take advantage of the sales. A lot of stuff was 50% off so got real bargains. Now I just have to not spend anymore on clothes until I see what a friend of mine is giving me from what her twin boys have grown out of. I think I need to leave the credit card at home for a while, lol. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

When is your next scan Libbysmum? X


----------



## Libbysmum

:dohh:


Bubsta said:


> When is your next scan Libbysmum? X

Not until the 28th. That is because a lot of places close over Christmas. I am going to have a doctor appointment tomorrow just to see how things are...maybe they will do the hb but I doubt it they never seem very keen


----------



## Bubsta

The 28th isn't far away Hun, especially with Christmas. You'll soon get to see your bubba again. Xx


----------



## Sarena

Hi all, it is great to be getting closer to halfway mark! How are you all feeling? The past couple of days I've had a pain in the butt. Literally. Left cheek to be specific. Not sure if its normal stretching pain or sciatica. It comes and goes depending on how I am moving. 

Army sorry to hear you have aches and pains, hope u feeling better soon and get scan when OH is on leave. Is moving hard? Do you move often? 


Taurus I am also team yellow but itching to find out ! Next scan won't be for another couple of weeks so I have a while to decide. Gonna try to hold out! 

Congrats Bubsta on expecting boy- is it what u were expecting?


----------



## armymama2012

In the military we tend to move every 3 years or whenever he is getting ready to deploy. It wasn't hard for me because I didnt really do much but pack. However, 80% of our stuff is in storage which means once DH leaves for Ny again I have to start baby shopping again and get dishes, a knife set, more towels, etc...

Ok, it's naptime for me. Starting to have crampy feeling in lower left abdomen.


----------



## armymama2012

Embarrassing question: Anyone else's boobs and belly itch like crazy? I dont have any lotion in the house right now. Does this mean my boobs and belly are going to be growing a lot soon? I've been pregnant before but I've never been so itchy!


----------



## Libbysmum

mine itches from time to time I put cocoa butter on it. Mine use to itch before though cause of my c-section scar tissues would get dry and itch.


----------



## Bubsta

Yep Army. I go thru itchy stages. Boobs, belly back... Oh the joys! 

Hi Sarena. Thanks for the congrats. Initially I thought girl, but from the 12wk scan the head shot ultrasound pic looked more like a boy. Every gender prediction pointed to girl.... So in short.... I didn't have a clue what we were going to have, lol. Feel very lucky to be able to have one of each. Good on your for staying team yellow! Xx

Has anyone else other than Army felt any movement yet? I'm still waiting. Super eager. Wishing for a Christmas surprise from my bubba boy but I don't think I'll be that lucky, lol. Maybe for New Years.... See what happens. Xx

Well it's 10pm Christmas Eve. Looking forward to Kasia's reaction to the Christmas tree in the morning knowing that Santa has been and that she must have a good girl, lol. 

I just wanted to genuinely wish you all a really happy, healthy safe and fun Christmas. I hope you all have a wonderful break and get spoilt with loads of love. Xxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

it is only 9.10pm here...you must be further south. I am about ready for bed here...just pulled out DD's Christmas stocking I had been hiding away in the wardrobe. Wrapped the hubby's pressie and am watching carols on TV...we went to a carol service this evening and DD went crazy. She was hyperactive like I have never seen her before ever. I don't know if it was the lights, the people or the music but she was a handful and a half...DH was about ready to turn around and go home again cause it was so unmanageable. Thankfully a nice man guided us to a free childcare service at the Church but in another room...I did feel like we had banished her away but at least we got some sanity.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Ah so jelous its only 11:18 am here christmas eve have ages to wait and need to go brave the shops we have gained 2 for dinner tomorrow and i forgot to get peas, dreading it, it's going to be very busy. Hope you all have a good christmas.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sure itchy and dont have any stretch mark cream in the house. May see if DH will let me get some today but doubtful.


----------



## Sarena

Wishing you all a very peaceful and merry Christmas! So glad we have all made it to this point together. Thanks to you all for support help and advice, especially during super paranoid first trimester!!!

Army momma, if you are stuck try using olive oil as moisturiser. Think Jerry Hall swears by it.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Dont even have any of that in the house. I might have to wait til Thursday for DH to go get me my favorite body butter from Bath & Body Works.


----------



## Libbysmum

The scan I had today puts me over in July...unless I get induced or go into Labor early it doesn't look like I will be in June anymore. 
Baby was opening and closing it's mouth and waving its arms about...so cute. I think it looks like my hubby already.:cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby dixon due July 2013.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armymama2012

Very cute Libbysmum!


----------



## armymama2012

Does anyone know if a hospital can deny releasing a copy of my prenatal records to my new OB? I've tried mailing the relase form in but they say they never recieved it. It's now been 3 weeks since I filled out the form at the OB's office and nothing so far. Help!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Army, that seems crazy to me. The records are yours. You should be able to request them to go to your new care provider. If they are saying the never received the form, then as much as it sucks, you might have to fill it out again. Maybe see if you can get your OB to fax the form (that u fill in) directly to them to speed up the process. At least then the OB fax machine will confirm the paperwork has been received at the other end. I hope it gets sorted for you soon. It must be very frustrating. Xxx

Gosh, we all have been a bit quiet on this thread haven't we! How is everyone going? Any more news on what we are expecting? Have we had more scans? Did we all have a lovely Christmas and new year? Is everyone feeling movements? Has anyone started their nursery? Do we have any stories to tell? Would love to hear from you all and hear how you are all getting along. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Bubsta and other ladies......:hi:

Had a fanatastic xmas/new year. Spent a couple of weeks away at holiday home on the beach so was great. Very relaxing, all that was missing was a glass or two of wine but made do with my "pretend" grape juice.

Not feeling anything yet. I have an anterior placenta so they told me it could be around 20-22 weeks before I feel anything so just being patient and waiting waiting waiting....:wacko::growlmad:

Have next scan on 19th January, be trying very very hard to stay yellow but gosh the temptation is hard especially reading on here all the time about people's scans.

Hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## Libbysmum

I have a question...sorry if it is TMI
my bum area has a lot of pressure down below and feels like it could literally fall out! Is this normal? I never had the problem with my first?? Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry libbysmum.....havent had that problem yet.


----------



## armymama2012

Well they finally got my records to the office. Now the office says I have to find another doctor within the system because I cant see a midwie due to my previous C-section. Ugh...so calling around tomorrow since they closed at 4. 

Christmas my daughter got a double ear infection which now that that is gone she has the flu so I've been taking care of her since Christmas night. Probably getting tubes put in her left ear at least next year because this is her 6th eart infection of just the past year.

Well I was having a lot of cramping and pressure and pain when peeing so went to ER. No infection, Thank God. Got a quick ultrasound and my baby is already head down and pushing on my cervix.

Hoping to get into a check-up and ultrasound appointment with a new OB here in IL within the next week so I can see whats going on. I still have pressure every time I stand and it is hard to sleep. 

Oh and Dh is back in NY so therefore we are not finding out the gender and staying team Yellow!


----------



## Bubsta

Hey Libs, I'm sorry Hun, I haven't experienced that either sweets. Maybe put a thread on 2nd trimester section? I have noticed a couple of posts on there titled along the lines of pain in the bum, but I haven't read them. Maybe there is something on those posts. 

How annoying that you are getting the run around Army. I hope it all gets sorted out for you soon and you get into your new OB next week. Your poor DD. ear infections are horrible especially when she has had so many! 
Good on you for staying team yellow! 

Hey Taurus! How lovely having time away at the holiday home. You would have had some beautiful weather over the Christmas break! Bit hot now though. 
It would be hard to stay team yellow. If you both change your mind at your next scan then so be it, but Good on you if you do stay team yellow. What a beautiful surprise at the end! Only 3 more days and You get to see you bubba again. Yay! I've only started feeling LO daily now in the last week. Only if I'm sitting and relaxing though, so I reckon it will be any time now and your LO will let their presence be known. Xx


----------



## Jadie

Hi ladies, 
Bit late but I was hoping I could join you?
I'm jade, 22, happily married with #1 on the way. I've had 2 losses with my DH one at 5wks in December 2010 and one at 6-7 wks in April 2012 we also struggled to conceive again.... I'm surprised we've made it this far, I was expecting another loss. 
But here we are, almost 4months pregnant and still going strong! I'm so happy!
I have had 3 scans, all say bubs is healthy and we are currently waiting for our 3d gender scan on 20/01 :) so excited!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Jade! I'm sorry for your losses. This LO of yours is now here to stay! Congratulations! Your 3D scan isn't far away now. How exciting! I hope bubba is in the right position for you! Another fellow Aussie. Xx


----------



## Jadie

I hope so! I'm feeling a bit anxious all the time, just praying for everything to run smoothly! Have you looked much into where you'll be having baby yet? I've just got my referral to our nearest public hospital to see and ob/midwife for the first time. :)


----------



## Bubsta

I'm in Tassy Jade. I've booked in already to HPH. That is where I had my DD and they were great. I've seen the other hospitals and for me I was happy with HPH. Are you finding out what you are having? My guess is a boy. I have no expertise what so ever. Just your scan pic makes me think boy. I have my 20wk scan on Wednesday. It is a slightly nervous time but I'm sure we'll be fine. X


----------



## armymama2012

Well I've never seen a male OB before. This guy supposedly has 23 years experience and good reviews. Appointment is set for the 24th @ 2:30 p.m. Wont get my ultrasound til probably 2 weeks later but oh well, at least I'm not so aannoyed anymore.


----------



## Libbysmum

I don't have a referral yet. There was a mix up with the hospital thinking the pregnancy was for my last pregnancy which ended in a mc. So my Dr had to re-send them all the information.
If I haven't heard back soon I will phone them.


----------



## Bubsta

I really wanted a female OB so i used one with my DD. only thing is, when it was time her to be born, my OB was on holidays! My DD got delivered by a male OB and he was great. I was just so happy with him (and DH didn't like the female OB) so we went thru the same male OB. He has many years of experience with 7 kids!


----------



## Jadie

Yes we find out in 10 days! Got a 3d scan booked next Sunday. I think girl but that might be wishful thinking! :/ hmm we'll see.. Have you found any of you ladies found out the sex yet? :)


----------



## Bubsta

Sunday Jadie. Your lucky to get an appt on a Sunday! I'm expecting a boy. Good luck at your scan! I hope it's a girl for you. X


----------



## Libbysmum

We did the 3d scan with DD at around 27 weeks after our 20 week scan where the sonogram lady said she was "fairly sure" it was a girl. DH was not convinced and wanted to have a more definitive answer. So we paid about $100 and got a CD with music and everything and some pictures. It was a wonderful moment and after we went shopping for pink things lol


----------



## Jadie

I guess you can't go wrong with a 3d scan hey, the bits will be pretty visible! I can't wait to be able to pick a name, decorate the nursery and buy gender specific clothes! :) on the countdown!


----------



## megan11791

I also had a miscarriage in august at 6wks pregnant... i had a subchronic hemotoma and it ruptured.. 2 months later im pregnant again and now 14wks pregnant and everything has gone good so far :) GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!


----------



## megan11791

I had a scan at 13wks 3 days and was mesaring a few days ahead... anyways the lady who did my ultrasound has done it for over 20 years and opend up her own buisness for elective ultrasounds and 3d-4d with finding out gender at 15 wks... i was impatient and my husband was leaving for two weeks for work so she said as long as the baby cooperates she could most likley tell the sex of the baby... we saw three white lines clear as day and she said we are having a princess most likley.. looked 4 times at diffrent angles too see something sticking out and nothing at all!! im a little skeptical because we already have 3 boys and a little girl would be amazing since this will be our last one!!! how do you upload pictures??!?


----------



## Libbysmum

Megan hi- we had a miscarriage late August too...I was 11wks but the baby had no heart beat and was told it only measured in at 7wks. It was a real blessing for us to get pregnant virtually straight away. I have this underlining fear that something may go wrong with this pregnancy but I suppose that is normal after a loss.
It has not helped that I have been bleeding on and off since the beginning with no real definitive cause. The last time at the ER they said it may be my vagina has an abrasion maybe not enough CM or something just stabbing in the dark for an answer. Sounds pretty likely you have a girl baking in the oven. That is awesome.
We are hoping for a boy but will be happy with either.
To upload you need to go to reply and advanced then find the symbol that looks like a paperclip that way you can upload a photo, select photo you want and upload.


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is a recent photo. I feel like I must be retaining fluid as there is no way that this bump is all baby!:thumbup::blush:
 



Attached Files:







@15 WEEKS.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jadie

Oh my gosh ladies, what a day! Got up early, spent 4 hours solid cleaning house from one end to the other! Place is spotless. Had a couple of friends over for dinner, decided to give chilli con carne a go! Mid-chopping onions and sliced the top of my thumb off! Luckily only a few millimetres so no ED trip necessary, luckily I have quite an extensive first aid kit lol. i got myself patched up with the help of my lovely neighbour! Bloody hurt and I wasn't sure what pain relief I could take so I haven't had any :( it's all settled now though... On a good note the chilli was beautiful! Even had seconds!

So that's my stupid act for the day, how are you ladies? Hope all is well :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well even though we are staying team Yellow DH and I are pretty sure this baby is a boy. I am convinced because of the fact that I am growing ugly warts and skin tags just like with my first son. DH is convinced because of the activity level over this past week. The past 3 days I have counted 20+ kicks each day and the baby has also changed positions a few times (yes I could actually feel it inside and outside). 


Here is my 19 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9231.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Libbysmum

Jadie- oh no! You can take panadol or tylanol. Thats about all. Keep the wound clean and watch for infections. Glad dinner was delicious! I haven't made that in a while...we had boring old spaghetti last night followed by heartburn - thankfully nothing came up.

Cute belly shot Army!


----------



## Jadie

Thanks Libby'smum, i gave it a clean this morning, no pain and all looking good. :) 

Bumps looking good ladies! Mine looks more like a bump in my maternity clothes but I take my progression photos first thing in the morning and you can't really tell... Just look bloated I guess! I keep waiting for movements but I've felt nothing yet! Not even butterflies! :(

Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## raelynn

Jadie - I didn't start feeling movements until I hit 19 weeks so don't worry, you'll feel them soon!


----------



## Libbysmum

How are you ladies? I did a stupid thing while vacuuming. I was changing the broom piece and pinched my hand in the process. It hurt! There is now a lovely redish purple line on my hand. DD had the trots yesterday. Must have changed about 8 poopy nappies. Not fun at all poor girl. Tried to get her to eat and drink fluids to stay hydrated. I think maybe I have been feeding her too much fruit. She was eating a lot of grapes, peaches, pears etc She seems okay today so far.


----------



## Jadie

Aw I always pinch my skin in things! Most annoying thing! Hope DD's poops sort out soon! :) you would have thought lots of fruit would be good! 

I managed to get the day off work today so I've done nothing but laze around the house with DH it's been fantastic and well needed! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

yes, I thought so too Jadie...only other thing I can think of is she had vaccinations so maybe it's a side effect from those?


----------



## Jadie

Could very well be, if it is, it shouldn't last more than a day or two. Best thing is to keep her hydrated! How is she now? Any improvement?


----------



## Libbysmum

yeh she is happier today. Still not really into her food- she just wants to eat grapes. I gave her half a cinnamon donut that she gobbled down but she wouldn't touch her real lunch.


----------



## Jadie

Aww, I'm sure she'll come around soon enough! :) what about trying watermelon if she's into fruit, that'll get fluids into her :)


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, I havent been online much the last 3-4 days. I got the nasty flu bug and think I lost 2 lbs from not beingable to keep anything down. I am back at full strength but my stomach doesnt like anything I eat so taking it slowly. DH is now overseas. Got a call from him 2 hours ago. Nice to hear his voice but sad to know that he is in dangerous territory over there. 

My appointmnet with the male OB is set for next Thursday the 24th at 2:30 p.m. Nervous but Dh requested that I switch to a female OB directly after that appointment so I have no clue if or when I'll get another scan. 

Oh, and the most upsetting thing happened on Saturday! Someone stole my car! Filed a theft claim with insurance and filed a police report so now all I can do is ask for rides and hope they find the sorry sack of horse manuer who took my car.


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh no! That is terrible! I hate when people take things that you have worked hard to get. I hope they get no sleep and feel like death for what they have done!


----------



## megan11791

at libbysmum- I have bad thoughts on miscarrying again too but i have no bleeding.. i hope and pray everything goes well for you and your pregnancy!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats horrible armymama2012. Not a good week for you...

Have my next scan on Saturday. Looking forward to it and nervous because I havent felt baby yet and its freaking me out as everyone else seems to be feeling it. Just want something.....


----------



## Libbysmum

Taurus it sometimes is difficult to feel anything if you have an anterior placenta. I had that with my DD and didn't really feel anything until well after 20weeks. Are you having regular doctor checks? between 2-4weeks?


----------



## Taurus8484

No, havent been checked since last scan at 13 weeks. Im sure everything is okay in there and being positive, just scares me a little.

Also, husband and I have decided that we would find out what gender is. We tried hard to stay Team Yellow but the closer the scan gets, just too tempting.


----------



## Libbysmum

not long til your next scan though? Hope all is perfect for you and you peanut!


----------



## Bubsta

Hey Taurus, yay for tomorrow! I hope bubba co-operates for you Hun and show the goods. How exciting! I can't wait to find out if its a little girl or boy! Please let us know. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi All!!!

Scan was amazing. Got to see my sons little fingers, toes and face. 

Yep......having a boy!!!!


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Taurus! Congratulations Honey!! It's a bit of a spin out the day you find out isn't it. Soon you will be totally used to the idea of having a son and the shopping will start. So glad bubba co-operated for you. Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah my head is still spinning. Hubby doesn't understand how the little man can be moving that much and i can't feel it yet.

Want to go shopping now!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Awww congrats! That is great news! I have my first antenatal appointment on Monday! Am hoping they organize a referral for my gender scan! We are going away next weekend so am guessing we will have the scan done after we get home.


----------



## Bubsta

It's scary isn't it.... To think something so big is moving inside and can't be felt. At least you know you son is totally fine. It won't be long now Hun and you'll feel him. Time to come up with some names! Yay! We called into a baby shop on the way home from the scan and bought a boyish activity mat for tummy time and bubba to lay on.... I think I needed to do it to make it more real. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh, while I think of it Aussie Gals, just thought I'd mention, (u might know about them already) good online shopping websites 'mumgo' and 'catch of the day'. Mumgo is more for baby/toddler/mum/kids site that has new stuff everyday. I've used it and found it good and has some good bargains. Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies xx

Will admit I did want a girl and hubby a boy and wondered how I would feel with a boy, but as soon as I seen him on the screen I realised I didn't care anymore. Just want my baby. Completely in love xx


----------



## Bubsta

That's it Taurus isn't it. Now I am so excited about having a son. Xx


----------



## Jadie

My gender scan is tomorrow - excited is an understatement!


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Good Luck Jadie! How exciting! Make sure you update us! X


----------



## armymama2012

For those interested here is my 21 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9554.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jcliff

I have my anatomy scan on Friday. SOOOO nervous!! Hoping everything is okay with my baby.


----------



## Libbysmum

Got my antenatal appointment today!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Lots of scans coming up........good luck everyone xx 

Jadie, you have to update with yours.

Nice bump armymama!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

the appointment was long and thorough and I felt quite happy with how it went. We got to hear the baby heartbeat and my bloodpressure was good. Next appointment is the Dr on Friday. Apparently I have to see the regular gp for my morphology scan referral.


----------



## Taurus8484

That seems strange you have to go to GP for referral scan. I had mine as part of my Antenatal care. Are you private or public in Australia??


----------



## Jadie

Found out yesterday we are having a little baby boy!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Jadie.....Im having a little boy too!! So excited.


----------



## Libbysmum

yeah, I thought it was strange. I am public but I really wanted the referral so I can phone ahead and book the scan in plenty of time. We are going away on Sunday for a week so will need to be after that.


----------



## Jadie

It made me wonder whether my two miscarriages were girls, on my dads side there's only boys, his mum had " problems" :/ you never know hey!


----------



## Libbysmum

Jadie...it could be...a friend of mine has 2 boys but she had 5 miscarriages between them and one of the mc's tested as turner syndrome. Apparently that only affects girl babies so she thinks that all her mc's were girls. You just never know. It would be nice for you to have a girl someday but little boys can be such a blessing too.
I am so tired tonight DD wouldnt settle down to sleep. I think I fed her too much chocolate cake.


----------



## armymama2012

Chocolate cake? Where?!? I'm ready for some sweets! Bananas and oranges are good but I need some real sweets sometimes.


----------



## Libbysmum

Unfortunately my oven is stupid and burnt half the cake bottom...it still tastes good as I lathered it with icing. 
DH told me he has Thursday morning off...I didn't know and already organised a play-date for DD. I felt like I had to give him some kind of activity so he didn't feel left out. I told him he needs to go shopping for a couple of Nintendo games for my nephews. That should occupy him for an hour or two. 
We just had a quick and easy dinner last night- picked up a couple of pizzas.


----------



## armymama2012

Pizza is good but I ate too much of it over Christmas break because Josh promised DD (not like she'd remember) that we'd have pizza every Friday. We ended up having pizza 5x in a 3 week period. Ugh...I still want chocolate!


----------



## Jadie

I would be happy with just boys to be honest! I know what I was like! I don't wanna go through that lol


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, for the past 2 weeks I have felt a lot of movment (15+ kicks or whatever) every day until yesterday when I felt nothing. I was eating normally and I wasnt more active than usual. I'm so scared something is wrong. I know that nurses at the hospital dont really consider movment counts valid until 24 weeks but this is a whole day!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, for the past 2 weeks I have felt a lot of movment (15+ kicks or whatever) every day until yesterday when I felt nothing. I was eating normally and I wasnt more active than usual. I'm so scared something is wrong. I know that nurses at the hospital dont really consider movment counts valid until 24 weeks but this is a whole day!

I've only felt sporadic movement since 19 weeks due to my placentas being anterior. It changes daily as to how much I actually feel. Some days I feel them randomly throughout the day other times I feel them once or twice in the evening. I wouldn't be too concerned about it. They are still very tiny at this point


----------



## armymama2012

Well as soon as I posted this the baby started klicking my belly button so we're all good. Guess it was a lazy growing day. Appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Libbysmum

That baby is already playing games with you Army! Mine does the same thing...somedays I question if it is in there at all! Been keeping busy with the DD as she has had a fever. The lady behind the counter at the pharmacy said there is a virus going around...great! I just hope I don't catch it! We are suppose to go away for a week this Sunday so hoping all will be at optimal health by then. Doing laundry today so we have clean things to pack.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah my babies seem to be torublemakers in one way or another. I think this baby is head down again because I have a lot of pelvic prsssure, lower back pain, and peeing every 15 minutes again.


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats on your lil man Jadie! Xx

Glad to hear Army, Lib's and Jewels that its not unusual to have the quiet days. Had one of those yesterday and this morning. Was very relieved to have a few pokes again. 

How's everyone doin' today? Anyone have any weird cravings? Mine aren't weird.... I'm just a chocolate addict. I'm gonna have some work to do after this LO is born. I luckily lost my baby weight pretty quickly with DD. don't know if I'll be that lucky this this around. I hope so! Xxx


----------



## armymama2012

I want cake with chocolate frosting but wont give in til I see my weight today at the dr's. Hoping I havent gained more than 10 lbs in the last 7 weeks.


----------



## Libbysmum

I have a Dr appointment today too! My first one at the Hospital. The others previously have just been with the GP. Will be nice to talk to someone who actually sees pregnant women etc all the time.


----------



## armymama2012

woohoo! Appointment went good. Heartrate was 154 bpm. Still hoping for a boy. No ultrasound but I get one next week sometime! Blood pressure on the lower side of normal but still okay. My fundal height is behind but I expected that. Also I've only gained 8 lbs!


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, that was the longest ultrasound I have ever had! Have to go back next week because the baby wouldnt let them get pictures of its spine or stomach. No gender reveal today either. Here are the 3 best pictures out of the 8 I got:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9744.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9748.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9752.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow.......these are amazing shots, especially the feet and face ones...


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, the technician decided to give me a lot of 3D pictures which is why those ones are so good.


----------



## Taurus8484

How exciting.........cant wait for our 3D scan either.


----------



## Libbysmum

awww so sweet! Looks like it may be a boy for you Army??
Our scan isn't for another week


----------



## armymama2012

Ok ladies. Back from my ultrasound but I need your help. I have one picture that is as close as we got to a gender reveal. It's in 3D so its a bit blurry. The baby's legs are up in front of its face so down by the bottom of the picture is where I need your vote!:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9786.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry hun xx I cant tell


----------



## armymama2012

Here are some more face pictures I got today:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9767.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_9774.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Taurus8484

Great photos though!! We have our 3D on the 23rd March at 30 weeks.

Cant wait for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! I cant wait to see pictures of your little one in 3D. I get another ultrasound (a thing my OB likes to do) to measure growth at 32 weeks which will be the first week of April.


----------



## Libbysmum

I still say "boy" for you Army!


----------



## Taurus8484

You ladies may be able to help, as a first time Mum I dont know the answer.

Yesterday I could feel my little boy all day and night basically, today just random knocks here and there and not as hard.

I do have an anterior placenta so I know that covers a lot of the knocks and bumps in the front, but I have been feeling him to the sides and below just not as much today.

Is is normal for baby to have a quiet day and not move around as hard??


----------



## armymama2012

Yes, that is totally natural. I have quiet days too. If I get worried I just tell myself that he/she needs to have some quiet time to grow instead of just kickcing constantly. Nothing to worry about Taurus.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks hun xx ......just makes me a little nervous but Im sure everything is fine.


----------



## Libbysmum

BOY!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







brunswick-mini-its-a-boy-viz-a-ball.large.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taurus8484

YAY!!!!!!!! One of each for you.......thats beautiful, exactly what Im hoping for!!!

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, congrats on Team Blue Libbysmum! I'm so hoping for a boy too but I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Bubsta

Hi girls, my guess would be boy Army!
Yay Libbysmum! Congrats on a bouncing boy! Another one to the list!

Totally normal Taurus! My little one has quit days too. Nothing to worry about. 
It's funny, We have narrowed our son's name down to two names.... Either Jack or Jax. So he will possibly share the same name as your son! Good choice! Lol.

Well rib pain today has been yuck. I'm so over it. Don't know what to do to relieve the pain. Hoping that if its just stretching that it gets over and done with soon. Too uncomfortable.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am craving bread like crazy...it's ridiculous. We got notice about our lease expiring today...back to the grind of house hunting!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray for these two little ones: My friend Julie's baby boy Silas is 3 weeks old and is in the hospital for RSV along with my Friend Janelle's baby boy Daniel (2 weeks old) for RSV also.


----------



## armymama2012

Next appointment (I fginally got the nerve up to switch to a female OB) is set for March 1st at 1:30 p.m. This will also be my glucose test day, yuck. A little nervous honestly but excited to see my mom this coming Friday!


----------



## Jadie

I've missed a few updates... All is well with 20 wk scan. Saw midwife and obs all is fine with me :) next time I see my midwife ill be 28 wks - 3rd tri! That's cool :) it's flying by at the moment. We put all the nursery furniture together, we have our stroller/bassinet and car capsule. Just need bubs here now hehe xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Dont worry I met a lady the other day who hasn't even had her first dr appointment at the hospital and she is almost 20 wks. I only had the one visit so far and the next isn't til I am 24 weeks. So that will be mid-march!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm getting my hair cut this afternoon! 8 inches are coming off! Here is a picture of how long my hair is now and a picture of how I'm getting it cut (my hair will be about 1.5 inches longer than the picture shows though):
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9835.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









choice4.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bubsta

Wow, big move Armymama! Good luck!


----------



## armymama2012

Here are the pictures: (please forgive the bad lighting and how tired i look). I am still learning all the styles I can do with this new haircut.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0754.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0758.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0756.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Libbysmum

It looks super! I love it! Was thinking today as I was struggling with my knotted up mess of hair that I should get something a bit more manageable before baby arrives


----------



## armymama2012

I'm down to double digits for days until baby is due. I'm going to take a guess and say I wot make it past 39 weeks since my daughter came at 38+2. I do plan on getting a membrane sweep at 38 weeks if they offer it. I guess that'll depend on if the baby is in head down position and engaged.


----------



## Bubsta

It suits you Armymama. Wow, double digits. That will be me tomorrow too. Time is going quicker now for me! It's a bit daunting.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL It wont be daunting to me for another 4 weeks. Once I hit 30 weeks I go into major nesting mode especially since I have almost nothing for the new baby right now. Ugh...I have been so gassy lately, it could put my husband to shame some days (sorry if TMI).


----------



## Libbysmum

I been gassy too...I blame the kidney bean dip we had with our nachos...baby has been real quiet in there...I was worrying we had squashed him while DTD!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies..........its been awhile!!!

Hope everyone is well..........can you believe we are in the 3rd Tri!!!!!! EEEkkkkk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

hey yay for third trimester! We made it! 
We just got our internet back as we moved house over Easter. Hope everyone is well and had a nice Easter/passover holiday.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is my 32 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







0407131446.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bubsta

Yay for third trimester! Congrats to us! I can't wait for updates when our LO's are born! Exciting times. We must update more, yeah? Not long now girls and we will be holding our little bubbas! Xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

It's all gone so quickly but felt like forever too.
I had a growth scan today and all looks good, babys estimated weight of 4lb at the moment!
How is everyone? I haven't posted in here for so long. :dohh:
Has anyone got a name for lo yet? We still have no idea!!
Heres my 32 week bump pic.
https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u620/nicolabird/20130407_211105_zpsc041b9fc.jpg


----------



## Bubsta

Here is my 30wk bump :winkwink: I had a scan yesterday (32wk) and bubs now weighs 2kg! (4.4lb). Bit scared how big this bub will be :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Taurus8484

ooohhh........I'm taking a bump picture tonight to put up as your bumps are all so beautiful......

Yeah Nicola, had our boy's name picked out from the 1st loss. His name is Jaxon Dylan.....and I can't wait to meet him.

Yes ladies, now we are all in the home run, lets keep up to date more as I would love to know when you all have your little miracles


----------



## Taurus8484

Bubsta.......Im jealous you can still get rings on your fingers..........I haven't been able to wear mine for weeks :nope:


----------



## armymama2012

So prayers please...baby is breach (head up right behind my belly button) and so I get another ultrasound at 36-37 weeks to check on growth and position again. If still breach then I'll have to get a C-section at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is completely healthy and kicking my cervix a lot. Baby is weighing 9 ounces over the average but doctor isnt concerned since all my babies have been average or bigger.


----------



## Bubsta

Taurus8484 said:


> Bubsta.......Im jealous you can still get rings on your fingers..........I haven't been able to wear mine for weeks :nope:

Haha, I've swelled everywhere else though! I've got a LOT of work to do after Jack is born. :winkwink: that photo is actually pretty flattering :blush: looking forward to the photo update Taurus! X


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope baby turns around for you ArmyMama.....


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm going to be very proactive about getting this baby to flip. I ordered a handheld high-powered LED flashlight and pulsatilla which should be here by Saturday. Doing those twice a day plus heat/music, and 2 of the positions mentioned on spinningbabies.com. If these dont work in the next 4 weeks then I'll just hope that baby will randomly decide to turn before the C-section date.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is the only picture I got from my ultrasouns on Monday. It's a side profile of the baby's face:
 



Attached Files:







0408131416.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, it has been TOO quiet in here. Anyone had their baby yet? Mine is still staying put. Dr said my cervix is soft but not dilated at all last Tuesday. On Wednesday we get a size and position U/S even though me and the dr are pretty sure that baby has flipped. Now we just have to verfiy that and see how big this baby is going to be. He doesnt want me to do a VBAC if the baby is gonig to be more than 8 & 1/2 lbs because of the risk of uterine rupture so if baby is reallyup their in size may end up with C-section anyways. Oh well, we will see.


----------



## Jcliff

Hi all. Im still here. Had my growth scan today, baby measuring 37 weeks ( a week a head), and aprox 6lb 12oz. wow. baby head very far down and engaged. also got a clear view girl bits shot! hope everyone else is doing well. cant believe June is less then 2 weeks away!


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, sounds like you might be going into labor in the next 3 weeks if baby is already engaged! Good luck.


----------



## raelynn

Still here too. Our little one is measuring small so she takes after her mommy - about a week behind as of almost 2 weeks ago. I get another growth scan Thursday. I've been going in twice a week for ultrasounds because I have gestational diabetes so I guess that makes me high risk. Baby is doing great though. She's also head down and as of last week I was 2 cm dilated and 40-50% effaced. We spent this weekend getting all the last minute things in order (just finishing up the last of the wash today) so we're ready whenever she is!


----------



## Taurus8484

Im still here too. Been having problems with high blood pressure and was nearly induced last Friday but they changed their minds and wanted to wait and see what happens from appointment on Friday.

He can come anytime he wants now though.....won't complain...


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi ladies, glad to hear from you all. I been at the physio cause of my pelvis/pubis disfunction. Hurts like heck to walk, turn in bed, get pants on etc...she has given me a support belt to aid the muscles and it seems to help a bit. I also have been having ridiculous heartburn and the zantac isn't working any more! A lot of restless nights...went out for dinner last night and tried to pick something on the menu that didn't have too much spices, onion, garlic and just drank water and cranberry juice cause the carbonated beverages just make it worse. I am 34 weeks and wish I was in labor...can't wait to have this baby! It is measuring behind by 2 weeks I go to my next appointment Friday and will ask if it is still behind for an ultrasound cause I really want to know what is going on with the little man...why he is behind - it is a bit of a worry cause DD was certainly not undersized. She was almost 9 pound born!


----------



## raelynn

Taurus - My BP has been up too. What made them consider inducing you? They've been taking my BP again after laying on my left side for a few minutes and it comes down a bit. I had the blood test for pre-eclampsia and everything was normal with that. My feet and hands have been swollen lately too.


----------



## Taurus8484

I think because I have been admitted into hospital 4 times with high bp, showing signs of protein in urine, symptoms of pre e plus my sister had pre e with both her pregnancies so there is history.

I had more blood and urine taken yesterday and have more taken on Thursday before appointment on Friday.

I think they will monitor me couple times a week now and see what happens.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry to hear about your BP problems Taurus. Cant wait to see who goes into labor first. Ordered a gym ball and EPO to help induce labor.


----------



## Libbysmum

I was borderline pre eclamsia with Libby so I totally hear you Taurus...if they need to hospitalize you then do it. I was in the "I can do this" first time mother mindset and seriously should have listened more to the doctors. I ended up having to have daily blood tests and bp monitoring for the last few weeks and had to use the pethadine to try lower the bp when I actually went into labor. This just made things worse cause I couldnt move off the bed like I wanted to and I ended up having an emergency csection with Libby being prosterior and they were thinking she had done meconium inside me. 
I hope for your sake the bp lowers before you give birth!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks Taurus. I think they've been letting me go because I'm normally just at 140/90 to start and it comes down a bit after that and there has been no protein in my urine so far. Really hoping that remains the case for the next 2 weeks since I'm already in there twice a week for monitoring for GD. Hopefully yours stays under control until your little one shows!


----------



## armymama2012

38 week bump pic:


----------



## Libbysmum

:flower:Good photo there Army! Here is my latest
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bubsta

Hi girls! It's been ages! Xx. So nice to hear from you! It's very close now for all of us. I can't wait to hear all our birth stories. We must try and update more regularly. Great bump shots too Army and Libbysmum. Can see how much lower the bumps are now. I'll try and think to do an updated one tomorrow. Would love to see everyone else's bump too. I hope we are all coping ok in the last couple/few weeks. Won't be long now and we will get to have our bodies back. Xx


----------



## armymama2012

BABY Update: Baby is head down. Weighing 7 lbs 5 ounces (75th percentile). DEFINITELY a BOY! He was showing off his parts in the ultrasound while she was checking my fluid levels. Dr. is giving me until my due date to go into labor naturally. Next Tuesday if I haven't had the baby, then I'll still have til my due date to go into labor naturally but will schedule a C-section for June 5th, 6th, or 7th as a backup plan


----------



## Bubsta

Woohoo Army! Congrats on expecting a boy! Glad he is head down. Must seem surreal having an actual date plan. How exciting! 

I had a scan today. Bubs is 3/5 engaged and currently measuring just under 4kg!! Bloody hell! How am I going to push that thru my VJJ! Guess time will tell. I found out that if I go into labour and fail to progress, that I won't be induced. I will need a c-sect. I failed to progress with DD so will be interesting to see if the same thing happens again this time. I won't be devastated if I do enter up with a c-sect. Go with the flow. X


----------



## Libbysmum

I am curious to now how they can predict the size of the baby? Here they seem clueless and wont tell you if you are to expect a small/average or large baby. I really want to know cause I gave birth to Libby at 8 pound 12 oz (3.98kg) and it was such a shock.


----------



## Bubsta

How often are you having scans Libbysmum? I'm having them weekly now. My OB measures bub. Currently the scan is showing he is about 20grams under 4kg but he said that is just a scan rough guide and said that next scan he might show as weighing less. Based on his experience he is thinking bubs will be between 3.5-4kg. My DD was 3.5kg. Not sure whether he is also taking that into account as well. I know I should remember Libbysmum, did Libby end up as a c-sect? X


----------



## armymama2012

I hope your baby is coming soon if he is going to be 4 kg!!! Thats how big this abby will be if I go all the way to my C-section date. I'm glad he wont be as big as his older sister (9 lbs 1 ounce). Curious to see how much hair he'll have though. No more than 15 days to go for me either way! Yippee!


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, the last scan I had was the 20 wk one...I haven't had any since. They were planning to do one at 24 wks but didn't seem the need. Yes, I had Libby via emergency c-section. I want to know how much hair this boy has too...if the heartburn is any indication it will be a gorilla!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL My hubby is half-Mexican so my baby's always have hair all over theirbodies but the amount on their heads varies. I havent had heartburn in the last week but had it the 3 weeks before that so who knows.


----------



## Bubsta

I've had the heartburn happening only over the last couple of weeks. Can't say I'm a fan! Will be interesting to see what my lil man looks like.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am a bit jealous that you haven't had the hb long...mines been in full swing since about 15 weeks...and getting worse as the weeks progress. I had it bad with Libby too...haven't vomited half as much with this one since taking the zantacs...12 hour relief so the packet says...what a load of bunk...I wake up with it, go to bed with it, feel it burn all flippn day and night. The only thing it seems to relieve is the actual vomiting.
Bubsta did you hear hazel hawk passed away? Was a bit of sad news :-(


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Libbymum, I haven't had heartbeat at all. Been lucky with that one.

No.....hadn't heard about Hazel Hawke either.


----------



## Taurus8484

I meant heartburn not heartbeat. sorry on my phone and auto corrected.


----------



## Bubsta

I had a lot more heartburn with DD than this time around. It will be interesting to see if DS has the same amount of hair as DD - see if there is any truth to the old wives tale. Yes Libbysmum, I did hear about Hazel. I had no idea about the extent of her life experience. It sounds like she went through a bit in her life. Dimensia (sp) is a b!tch.


----------



## Taurus8484

So ladies. Just came back from Doctor appointment and have been officially diagnosed with pre eclampsia. Blood pressure still high and increasing levels of protein in my urine. Getting induced tomorrow afternoon so my little man should be here Sunday.......eeekkkkkk


----------



## Libbysmum

Taurus! All the best honey! You are in safe hands at the hospital they will monitor you and bubs. Ps...I love the names you picked my nephews are Jackson and Dylan so I guess I am biased lol. I am sure hoping the induction works easy for you and that you have a smooth delivery of your little darling. Keep in touch!


----------



## Libbysmum

I had my hospital appointment today and pleased to say baby hb was back to a smooth 140ish bpm and is measuring right on 34 weeks so he must have had a growth spurt! Happy to hear. DH was with me so it was a relief for both of us. Apparently his head is down but he is laying on my side. The midwife said if I lean forwards more and not recline back in chairs I will have more chance of him turning the right way round. I really don't like the idea of having another prosterior delivery...too painful. She said to get down on the floor and scrub like in the olden days...we both laughed. I will try anything to get him to turn right.


----------



## armymama2012

Hoping for a fast and safe delivery for you Taurus! Cant wait to see the little one! I think my little man is too comfy in the womb. 

Glad to hear he had a growth spurt Libbysmum. I heard that 10 minutes on your hands and knees can help with baby positioning if you do it consistently.


----------



## Taurus8484

Midwives just rang. Change of plan. Going in in 2 hours.........now really really shitting myself......


----------



## Bubsta

OMG, OMG, OMG!!! How exciting Taurus! Good luck Sweetheart! I'll be thinking of you and can't wait for the update when you are ready. Lots of hugs. :hugs: Xxx woohoo!!! 

Glad things are on track Libbysmum. Xx


----------



## raelynn

Best of luck Taurus!

I had my own scare last night. I was sent to labor and delivery for 2 hours after my regular ob appointment to get monitored and tested to decide whether to induce because of high blood pressure. They ended up sending me home but it was pretty crazy there for a while. Poor hubby was at home frantically trying to get everything in order.


----------



## armymama2012

Thinking of you Taurus!

please pray for a friend of DH, Sgt Murray. He is taking the saddest trip home from overseas as i type. I dont know details other than his youngest daughter (only 5 or 6 months old) passed away sometime yesterday.


----------



## Bubsta

Well, I currently am in hospital feeding my son Jack born by emergency c-sect. I'll update when I can. In love. Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Army, what devastating news. I can't begin to imagine. I'm glad you are ok Raelynn. 
Well, I had cramps last night and they were between 3-5 mins after about 2 hours. I went to the toilet for a BM and when I wiped my vjj, I noticed there was blood but no mucus. I rang the hospital just as a precaution and they said to come in as blood should be checked. They thought I would probably be able to go home. In the car on the way, the contractions were getting stronger but manageable. Bubs hb was fine and they thought it was just my show. Midwife checked my cervix but it was completely closed and up high towards the back. As I had a c-sect prev she was concerned that my contractions were so strong but not going anywhere. My ob did a check about 2hours later and thought it best to go a csect. As they were dawdling my contractions increased heaps and bubs was in distress. Meconium in my waters too. My god was there so much fluid! Every time I had a contraction more fluid came out. Crazy! Just wanted the epidural as I was in so much pain. I just wanted to know bubs was ok and hear him cry. Well finally, got the epi, and cut me open and got my baby Jack out. The meconium had apparently been there for a while as his skin was stained. He weighed 3.84kg (8lb 8 I believe).
Very much in love. 
I haven't proof read this as I'm on my phone and havent slept for 26hours. Sorry for any mistakes. It's all worth it when u see that beautiful little face. Xxx


----------



## Jcliff

Bubsta said:


> Oh Army, what devastating news. I can't begin to imagine. I'm glad you are ok Raelynn.
> Well, I had cramps last night and they were between 3-5 mins after about 2 hours. I went to the toilet for a BM and when I wiped my vjj, I noticed there was blood but no mucus. I rang the hospital just as a precaution and they said to come in as blood should be checked. They thought I would probably be able to go home. In the car on the way, the contractions were getting stronger but manageable. Bubs hb was fine and they thought it was just my show. Midwife checked my cervix but it was completely closed and up high towards the back. As I had a c-sect prev she was concerned that my contractions were so strong but not going anywhere. My ob did a check about 2hours later and thought it best to go a csect. As they were dawdling my contractions increased heaps and bubs was in distress. Meconium in my waters too. My god was there so much fluid! Every time I had a contraction more fluid came out. Crazy! Just wanted the epidural as I was in so much pain. I just wanted to know bubs was ok and hear him cry. Well finally, got the epi, and cut me open and got my baby Jack out. The meconium had apparently been there for a while as his skin was stained. He weighed 3.84kg (8lb 8 I believe).
> Very much in love.
> I haven't proof read this as I'm on my phone and havent slept for 26hours. Sorry for any mistakes. It's all worth it when u see that beautiful little face. Xxx

Congrats! Cant wait to see pictures! Glad they got him out in time!!


----------



## raelynn

Bubsta, congrats! Sorry it was such a scare with him in distress but so happy he is healthy in your arms now!


----------



## armymama2012

Bubsta, I'm sorry it was so scary but I'm glad that they made a quick decision and got him out in time. Now go get some rest. Pictures can wait another 24 hours.


----------



## armymama2012

I wonder if Taurus has had her little one yet? Such a big day for this group. I don't think I'm going to have this baby naturally but still hoping.


----------



## Libbysmum

Way to go Bubsta! Sorry about the c-section and scare but glad little Jack is out and healthy! Hope you have a speedy recovery! Try to enjoy the early days and take loads of pictures of each little milestone, first bath, first sleep in his crib etc. Gorgeous boy! I am so happy for you guys!
I can hardly wait to get this baby out of me! All the best Army for your birth plan...it is so hard to tell what will happen on the day but I hope that they all consider your wishes at the time.
Can hardly wait to read about Taurus's bundle of joy...hope she is ok and the baby is doing ok?
Talked to DH about getting the new car seat...it still hasn't happened. I said to him we have to do it soon. So he says maybe next Friday...time will tell.


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Bubsta.....glad your little man is here.....our rainbows were born on the same day.....my little man Jaxon Dylan came yesterday at 4:16pm weighing 7 pound 14 ounces. 

Also on my phone so will give birth story when im home.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Libbysmum

rest up ladies...now the fun begins!


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Taurus!! How cool our boys were born on the same day! Sounds like maybe your labour was a bit longer though. Looking forward to your story when your ready. Congratulations Sweetheart. They are heart stealers aren't they. Xxx


----------



## raelynn

Congrats, Taurus!


----------



## Libbysmum

Are we all having boys? I know this one is suppose to be a boy...I am currently looking at new dresser drawers for DD. The poor girl has had a set we got off the side of the road from some lady who lived in our block. They have done us well but it's time to upgrade! The chipboard is coming apart and flaking.


----------



## raelynn

We're having a girl unless we get a big surprise at delivery


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on birthday buddies in our June group! I go in to schedule the C-section on Tuesday. I think I'm going to have to evict this little one.


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best Army! Hoping everything goes smoothly for you and baby and that you heal fast. :) Slightly jealous that everyone is having babies ...feel like a blob. 5 more weeks of this!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I think I'm starting to dilate because I lost part or most of my mucus plug yesterday. I know that it doesnt mean anything will happen soon but there is a small chance.


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww hope things progress well for you Army!
I been upset...raging hormones more than likely. I think sometimes with my friends and family that I am the only person that truly cares if this baby lives and if it get's the best I can give it. Maybe cause we lost the other one it's just hitting me harder than it would normally but I really feel like I'm the only one that really gives a damn about this kid. :( 
I think what really started me feeling this way is that I tried to organize a simple get together with friends and family and twice DH says he has to work on the date I chose...so I had to reschedule and now it seems that nobody is able to come at all...maybe one person. I just feel so deflated. Then what tipped me over the edge was DH had the electric blanket on and I asked if he would turn it down and got no response so I said could he just tell me yes or no cause I am overheating. He acted like I was asking him to go fetch me a rock from the moon or something outrageous and I said I just want the baby to be ok and not overheat...Im not asking anything difficult.
Anyhow it upset me because he just rolled over and didn't do anything...I just feel like he thinks about himself too much and I feel like I am doing it all on my own.


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...I'm sorry you are having a hard time emotionally. DH's mom is pushing for us to reconsider letting her in the delivery room. I think the anxiety of knowing it will be soon is getting to her.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank God I don't have a mother inlaw! Bothe DH's parents died years ago. There is no way I want my mother in the room...I don't mind her being there directly after but some things are between me and DH and the hospital and nobody else.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, we told her we would discuss it. She was close to tears when she brought up the subject this morning. So I brought it up with DH on Skype and honestly neither of our views have changed. 1. It's more fair to have a neutral person there since DH cant be there himself (we have a close family friend who will be there with me) and 2. I am honestly more comfortable with this family friend than I am with my mother-in-law.


----------



## armymama2012

Just wanted to say, I hate waiting. I thought the hospital would have called to schedule my C-section by now so I called my OB's office to see why they havent called. The lady told me that they wont call til probably around 4 p.m. on Tuesday because then they will know an exact time. So I only find out 36 hours beforehand? Ugh....rant over.


----------



## Libbysmum

wow that doesnt give you much notice!


----------



## armymama2012

So half an hour ago I walked up and down my stairs 12 times, took a 5 minute break, and then bounced on my gym ball for 10 minutes. Well 3 minutes ago I had my "bloody show". It could actually happen before Thursday!


----------



## Libbysmum

ooh how exciting! Any contractions yet? Looking forward to hearing more Army!
Gotta love the pregnancy terminology "bloody show" "mucus plug" lol cracks me up!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah felt awkward using those terms to my mom but at least she knows what I meant. I'm not having any painful or timeable contractions.


----------



## armymama2012

My friend told me to call the dr since I've had constant back pain for 45 minutes now. She thinks I'm having back labor which cant be timed consistently.


----------



## armymama2012

I am having contractions about 18-15 minutes apart and slight back pain. Dr. told me to wait at home until my pain is unbearable and then come in. She said it could be back labor or could just be how the baby is laying. Discharge has eased up and is now a light pinkish color.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks for the updates...Hope you are able to hold your new baby soon! Thinking I would be going in to hospital and asking for an epidural lol before the pain got unbearable!


----------



## armymama2012

Got sent home. Only dilated to a 2. My contractions are there but not consistent. Still hoping this baby comes out before Thursday.

Contractions are still present and a 7.5 on a pain scale out of 10. They are varying from 4 to 7 minutes apart.


----------



## Libbysmum

hope it speeds up for you soon so you can get on with mothering the new addition. How annoying to be sent home...I think I would have just refused. LOL Dang hospitals.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL If I go to Labor & Delivery tomorrow I will insist on staying.


----------



## raelynn

Army - Good luck with progressing! Hopefully things get moving along for you.

I ended up being induced last Thursday because my blood pressure was still high at my doctor's appointment. Luckily we expected that to be the case so we had everything packed up and hubby came with me. I was in labor for around 15 hours. I was progressing great up to 8 cms but then got stuck and baby decided to claw her way back up in my uterus. The pressure on my cervix made it swell back down to 6 cms so the doctor decided to do a c section. Her heart rate dropped as we were prepping for the c section so we ended up running to the OR but everything went smoothly during the procedure and little Haylee Elise was born at 4:12am on 5/31/13 6lbs 12oz. 

We're home now after 3 more nights in the hospital (we requested early discharge since we were going a little crazy being confined to one room). I'm healing well and Haylee is doing great. I love her to pieces!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Raelyn how lovely I bet she is a sweetheart! Thanks for the update and glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Raelynn, that's wonderful news that you now have your beautiful baby girl in your arms. Congratulations sweetheart. Xx

Good luck Army! Surely it has to be really soon now! Xx


----------



## armymama2012

C-section today at 2 p.m.! Not really all that nervous since I've been through it before. I just hate not being able to eat or drink anything til probably 5 or 6 p.m. 

I took my last bump picture of this pregnancy. Will upload in a minute. My mom wants to take a "baby day" picture of me on her cell phone.


----------



## armymama2012

Last bump pics of this pregnancy, taken a few hours ago:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4033.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4036.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Army!


----------



## Bubsta

Gorgeous Bump Army! Good luck Sweets. How exciting! Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

any news on Army and her baby?


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel Theodore Olson was born at 2:27 pm via c-section. He is perfectly healthy. 8 lbs 10 ounces and 19.5 inches long. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Libbysmum

Gorgeous name! My good friend has a three year old named Daniel and he is a cute kid. I am so happy he made it safe and sound. We hope that you heal up well after your section and look forward to seeing photos! What do the other kids think of him I bet theyre thrilled!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Army!!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Bubsta

Wonderful news Army! Congratulations Hun. :flower: love his name too. I hope you heal quickly. Xx


----------



## armymama2012

We are doing good. Our only issue is that he has trouble getting his gas out. He gets so angry and tenses his whole body. I cried last night because he was turning red and screaming so much due to the gas.


----------



## Libbysmum

the child health nurse said to me with Libby to put half a teaspoon of brown sugar in a bottle and add some boiled water (about 20-30mls) just enough for to disolve nice then wait til it cools down a bit then give it to the baby it helps with the gas and also with constipated babies. The first 2 weeks of her life she had similar issues with no pooping and gas build up. It fixed up soon as I tried the brown sugar in the bottle...such a relief! I hope your little man and his digestion sorts out quickly for you.
Nothing worse than feeling so helpless watching them in pain!


----------



## armymama2012

This C-section was a little rougher on me. He didn't want to come out. It felt like they were going to have to break my ribs in order for him to drop enough to come out. Also the meds they gave me to help my uterus contract afterwards made my chest feel real heavy and made my shoulders ache so much I almost cried. Once I got into my own room it was pretty smooth sailing. He has some trouble latching because he refuses to open his mouth very wide but we are working on it. He also struggles with a lot of gas and screams if you lay him flat when he has gas. Now our big issue is that he has lost almost 1 lb since being born. Going in for a weight check tomorrow, if he has lost more than 2 ounces tomorrow they will want me to supplement with formula. Please pray he starts to gain. My milk has come in and hoping that he just needs a few days to adjust to it. I will post some pictures later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Libbysmum

definately be praying about the bfeeding. Hope you wont need to suppliament but if that is the case at least you know he is getting the milk he needs. I don't know about where you live but here there is a real push for breastfeeding which is nice but if you are faced with having to make the decision to sup. feed or something it can make mothers feel guilty. Did you talk to a lactation consultant? I always felt slightly like a failure giving Libby a bottle but she really wasn't gaining weight with my poor supply!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm in the US. We are all about breastfeeding here. I don't look down upon anyone who has to use formula though because I had to supplement at 5 weeks with both my first son and Jerusha. No, the lactation consultants were more worried with the new mothers who had never breastfed before. I am pretty sore and engorged. Now I'm getting a stabbing headache.


----------



## Libbysmum

Did you have the epidural? sometimes that causes bad headaches afterwards? Maybe talk to the hospital about it just to be sure.


----------



## armymama2012

It was a spinal block. Appt for Daniel at 1:20 pm today.


----------



## Bubsta

How are we all? There used to be so many on this thread. Are there any updates from any of ladies that haven't posted in a long time? Would love to know how everyone is going with everything and if there are any new babies out there that haven't been announced on here? X


----------



## Libbysmum

yes, updates on everyones little ones? How is your headache Army and how is the little man doing with his feeds/gas etc?
I am still waddling about trying to get organised for hospital. I feel a bit under prepared as far as what to bring for the labor/delivery side of things. I thought about buying up on some lemonade or some snacks but so far I haven't got to it.
DD has a bad cold...she kept me up half the night with her snuffy nose and crying in her sleep poor darling girl! If she would keep her socks on it would help but so hard to get her to wear them!


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies, it's been forever since I posted here, but wanted to let everyone know I had my baby 5 days overdue on 8th of June! It was a 3 hour completely natural labor. The contractions started at midnight and I had him at 3:12 AM! Got to the hospital at 1:30 and was 5 cm, after about 45 minutes was at 8 cm and then within 10 minutes I was fully dilated. Took about 5 pushes and he was out! :) It was a VERY intense and quick labor...:wacko:


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Olivelove, he is just beautiful! Congratulations! That was a quick delivery. Thanks for updating! Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Olive....he is gorgeous


----------



## Jadie

I'm 39 weeks today ladies and off to midwife app in 3 hours. They haven't yet examined me so I'm hoping they will this week. If conditions are suitable ill ask for a stretch and sweep! Hopefully we can get things moving. Bubs was measuring 1-3 weeks ahead at 37weeks and guesstimate weight of 8lb then. That was 2 weeks ago and I'm hoping for an all natural birth so i don't want him being huge in case his shoulders get stuck. I was 9lb 2oz when I was born and my shoulders got stuck, my mum and I have very similar frames. Eek! Will update later...


----------



## Jadie

Oh so sorry forgot to say congrats to all those whose little ones have arrived already!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Jadie, lovely to hear from you. Good luck at your appointment. sounds like your son will be a good size. Make sure you let us know how you go! When I had a scan at 38wks, my OB guessed bubs would be between 3.5-4kg (scan weight at that appointment was already showing 3920grams). My son was born 3 days later and weighed 3.84kg (8.81 pounds) so he was pretty spot on. Would have been interesting to see how much he would have weighed full term. Will be interesting to see how much your LO weighs now. Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Had my Dr appointment yesterday...bit of a drama getting to the hospital...first place I parked the security man told me nicely to move my car or get it towed...thanks buddy for that!
Then lost my parking ticket down the side of the car seat...couldn't find the keys to lock the bloody car...ugh and was already running late for the appointment.
Thankfully my blood pressure was good...really surprised me as the morning was so stressful. Baby had a heart beat of 150bpm...was still measuring a week behind but the Dr was not worried. Dr said it isn't a small baby but it isn't a big baby just average size probably and she reckons it will be an 8-12 hour maximum labor. All fine to go ahead for the VBAC....hooray!
Jadie all the best for your appointment!
cONGRATS oLIVE!! pRECIOUS!


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry I havent updated a lot. All is good here. Daniel has a blocked tear duct but its not infected so just keeping it clean and applying breastmilk to it 2x a day. If its not resolved in a week then we'll talk to his dr about it at the 1 month appointment. 

Here are some of his latest photos:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4898.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4906.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4913.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Libbysmum

Omgosh cuteness...love his camy gear! Daniel sure has a head of hair! I can't wait to meet my little Ethan! Right now I could give away my 23 mth old she is driving me crazy! pulled down every toy off the shelf and scattered debris all over the house!


----------



## armymama2012

I actually have a lot more camo. I will post some pictures from the makeshift photo sesson tomorrow.


----------



## Libbysmum

Cant wait to give birth! This is taking forever!
Last night we had a friends housewarming and I ate too much or drank too much soda and suffered for it all night with heartburn and vomiting :( 
Pretty rough! DH is still suffering with his man cold so is acting like an invalid...seriously frustrating! DD still has a cold but has been fairly good other than tantrums. Keeping up the fluids, giving her panadol and lots of cuddles.


----------



## Jadie

I gave midwife the us report with his measurements on and he didn't say anything! She asked me if I'd been itchy as my belly has horrendous stretchies on. I said yes, she asked anywhere else and I said yeah pretty much all over but I have awful skin, I always have dermatitis or allergies or rashes (can't even wear my white gold wedding ring :( ) but they are testing for obstetric cholestasis. I've been panicking myself. Haven't told hubby how much I'm worrying. I don't want him to worry too. Should get results tomorrow. 
I must say I'm not impressed with my care at all. It may seem I'm nitpicking but they ran around gettin a dr to request cholestatic bloods to check and they didn't explain it to me once! I only knew because of my medical training! Which I find pretty rude they expect me to know or if they didn't know I work in healthcare then they just didn't care to explain. I asked them what to do when I think labour is starting, or waters break etc. she just said ring us and we'll guide you from there. Like? How is that preparing me for labour? I give up. I hope my labour experience isn't ruined by these midwives. Not that it matters but they are all on the older side, I wouldn't mind if they were good. I wouldn't recommend my hospital for antenatal care. We'll see what the birth is like.


----------



## Bubsta

Daniel is a cutie Army. The camo gear is very cute. 
Sounds like your family is suffering a bit at the moment Libbysmum. I hope you are all feeling better soon. Xx not long now and you will meet Ethan! How exciting! Try and rest up (if Libby will let you). 
I'm sorry your not having a good experience with your MWs Jadie. It's hard when your a FTM and you feel the way you do. I can kinda understand. There are 5 years between my DD & DS. I would have liked more info from my OB with the pregnancy/birth, but because I'd had a child before, I think he assumed that I knew everything. I would have loved him to go through more things... I'd forgotten some stuff. Just make sure if you do have any questions, that you do just call the hospital(or OB) I rang the hospital when I thought I could be in labour but wasnt sure, (was early labour and then had bleeding). They were great on the phone and told me to come in just to be checked (I thought I'd be coming home)... Ended up having the bub. Don't hold back on calling with any questions. that is what they are there for. X


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks, I keep giving her juice and keeping up her fluids...she seems to be ok apart from the congestion. DH on the other hand is such a cry baby when it comes to being sick! I haven't slept well at all the past couple of nights. I really hope tonight I can get a better nights rest! 
All the best with the hospital and midwifes there Jadie!
I really wish they wouldn't assume you know it all. That bothers me too!


----------



## armymama2012

Well by the way she is acting and pointing to her ear all the time, Jerusha has an ear infecton again. Gave her some tylenol and will put her ear drops in once she is asleep tonight. She was crying on and off for an hour and then would cry whenever Daniel cried. She didnt want to eat, play, or read her books which is all she mostly wants to do on a normal day. This next week is going to be stressful for me.


----------



## Libbysmum

uh no Army that is sad to hear...poor darling girl! Hope she feels better soon! I was running about "cleaning" house today hoping to bring on some contractions but no such luck.


----------



## Jadie

Thanks ladies. Just needed to vent! Bloods came back all clear! Next appointment is on due date on Saturday!


----------



## armymama2012

So in an effort to help Daniel with gas I'm cutting dairy out of my diet tomorrow. I'll drink Lactaid and be able to eat greek yogurt but cheese and ice cream will be out. He has gotten horrible baby acne all over his face and hate it but I know it'll be gone in 4-6 weeks. I havent been able to pump any in the past 5 days because he has basically been eating so much that dont even get engorged anymore. Do you know if they have a 3 week growth spurt? I always thought it was 5 weeks but maybe my memory is foggy. 

Took Jerusha to immediate care. No ear infection just teething so she gets infant tylenol 2x a day to help her sleep.


----------



## Libbysmum

Still no baby here...It is DH's birthday today. Am making him a german chocolate cake
DD is busy destroying the house.
Teething can be just as painful poor little J...hope she feels better soon! All the best with Daniel and his gas. Hope it sorts out soon. My niece had bad Colic it was horrible the most she would sleep is an hour at any time night or day! She finally grew out of it around 9mths but boy was it difficult for them as first time parents!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Cant wait for your little boy to be here. Have a name picked out yet? I am sensing a Friday baby being born around 8:15 p.m. your time. How much did Libby weigh when she was born? 

Yeah, she is really whiny. Giving me a headache. She whines with the saddest voice ever that makes me want to cry sometimes. 

I don't think he has colic. He just doesn't like to sleep unless I am holding him. He sometimes sleeps 5 hours straight at night. He will take 2 hour naps during the day occasionally but usually only 45 minutes.


----------



## Libbysmum

Libby was almost 9 pounds...Am hoping this one is smaller and easier to birth. Am having a few contractions about 9 mins apart...hopefully not BH's!


----------



## armymama2012

My first feeling was that this baby would be around 8 lbs 2 ounces so I'll stick with that. Oh and 20 inches long.


----------



## Jadie

Hi ladies, just wanted to share with you all, our precious little one, Finlay was born at 16:56hrs on the 3/7/13 weighing a whopping 10lb 15oz! He had to be born via emcs due to labour stalling and bubs not descending at 9cm (he was too big for me to birth naturally) he's in the special care baby unit at the moment due to him being a little shocked at birth as they had difficulty getting him out as his head was stuck in the birth canal. He didn't breath on his own for four minutes and also his blood sugars were low. Hopefully he should be in my room with me after lunch this afternoon (about 9 hours To go!) they bought him over to me last night and he breast fed so perfectly it was amazing! 

https://i43.tinypic.com/34g8ym9.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

Whoa big boy! congrats!I want a chunky monkey! I'm worried that Daniel isn't gaining weight. We will see on Monday how much he weighs. Ok, libbysmum its your turn.


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Jadie, a massive congratulations Hun! Isn't he handsome! That is a big boy to try and birth naturally! He looks so content. Hoping he is in your room now and is being a good boy for his Mummy. Rest up sweets. I hope you heal quickly. Xx


----------



## Jadie

He is in my room right now :) just where he belongs! Can't wait to get him home :)


----------



## armymama2012

I dont mean to offend anyone but I am seriously ready to throw my computer across the room due to all of my Facebook friends posting about their wonderful night. All my plans got cancelled including my backup plans and I am suffering from migraines. I get to the point that I almost yell at my daughter if she disobeys me. Anyone who knows me knows that I RARELY raise my voice at my children because I dont want to startle them. I dont believe raising my voice is the right way to teach them they are doing something wrong. Laundry and dishes are piling up and I cant convince myself to do any of it. End of my rant.


----------



## Libbysmum

Am happy to announce baby Ethan Matthias was born on July 1st 2013. He shares his birthday with his daddy which is so nice. Who could ask for a better present right?
The first contraction until his arrival was about 7 and a half hours total. I was in the middle of icing DH's birthday cake when it started. Called DH to come from his work and he called my mother to take care of Libby. By the time we got admitted I was already in proper labour and 5cm dilated. Water broke around 8pm and Ethan with the help of an episiotomy came out at 10.12pm. I had surgery after cause my placenta was retained and wouldn't come out! Blood loss and two transfusions later I was feeling a bit better. Had been told my temperature was high so they have me on antibiotics and pain killers for a few more days.
 



Attached Files:







ethan and mummy day 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats! Another big boy! I guess I was wrong about his weight lol .


----------



## Jadie

Congrats Libby'smum :) he's gorgeous! You did well to birth him :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Libby xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you ladies. Congrats too on your gorgeous boy! How are you doing with feeds and sleeps?
I had to change Ethan about 5 times yesterday as he kept vomiting or peeing or pooping on his clothes and me! I changed outfits at least 3 occasions! Poor little man had been nibbling my breasts instead of latching on properly and made a bloody mess of things. Then vomited as he had suckled down blood with the milk...gross! It was awful!
I had to send DH off to find some formula so my breasts get to rest and heal from the damage he did!


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel is having a rough week. He is only awake for about 2 hours total during the day and then he wants to be awake from midnight til 3 a.m. (he feeds 3x during that period) before he'll sleep for 4-5 hours. He poops a lot but sometimes it seems like he is having a hard time pooping. 

Daniel has such a small mouth that he has a hard time latching on too. I have heard that Nipple Butter by the First Years helps tremendously with bleeding and cracked nipples.


----------



## Libbysmum

It is hard work - I find bfeeding really draining. I keep having to remind myself that soon he will get into a better feeding routine and will latch on better and keep having to force myself to drink more water so I don't run out of my supply. How are you finding the other siblings with the new addition? Libby has been ok...a few tantrums because she wants to sit in his bouncer chair and I keep saying no she can't. She also wants to play cubby houses with the playmat we have for him. She loves looking at herself in the mirror that dangles down from the top. Finding it really difficult to get rest right now as DH has gone away for 3 days!


----------



## armymama2012

Libbysmum said:


> It is hard work - I find bfeeding really draining. I keep having to remind myself that soon he will get into a better feeding routine and will latch on better and keep having to force myself to drink more water so I don't run out of my supply. How are you finding the other siblings with the new addition? Libby has been ok...a few tantrums because she wants to sit in his bouncer chair and I keep saying no she can't. She also wants to play cubby houses with the playmat we have for him. She loves looking at herself in the mirror that dangles down from the top. Finding it really difficult to get rest right now as DH has gone away for 3 days!

Jerusha is really whiny right now because her molars are coming in so her teeth and her ears hurt. She gets Tylenol 2x a day for the pain. As far as Daniel I think she is doing great. She picks out his outfits and now even helping me change his diaper and put lotion on him. She also wants to hold him on her lap whenever he is happy and then she'll give him back when he starts to squirm or whine. I'm just trying to keep her involved with things for him and then still give her about 30 minutes (usually in 5 minute increments) of time that it is just her and mommy.


----------



## Libbysmum

I said to Libby did she want me to put the baby to bed. She said no, her bed. She wants to sleep with him in her room already! Not going to happen for at least 3 months!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL! We took him to his 1 month appointment yesterday and i was afraid he wasn't gaining weight but its just the opposite. He has gained almost 2 lbs and 2 inches in a month! He is now 10 lbs 9 ounces and 21 1/4 inches.


----------



## Libbysmum

Wow you have a hungry baby on your hands! Glad he is doing so well!
I havent taken Ethan yet to the GP or anything...been too busy settling in to life we had my brother and two of his kids come and visit us they were here for three days. It was fun for Libby to have some kids to play with and distract her attention.
She has found it hard that she isn't getting the cuddles she wants etc. I feel torn between her and Ethan about 90 percent of the time and too tired to care the other 10 percent lol


----------



## armymama2012

I understand the torn feeling. We are at my moms for a week and Jerusha just wants mommy to do everything with her. Sometimes she wont even let my mom talk to her or read her a book.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sounds familiar Julie...She sounds a lot like Libby. She has been screaming this horrible high pitched scream for no reason at all but just to get my attention...uh it is exhausting!
Took Ethan to his first doctor appointment. Was happy to find he had gained about 700 grams since Saturday! DH goes back to work tomorrow! I am so afraid that I will be here alone with the two little people...I hope I will manage! I may try calling my mother but I have a feeling she is working a bit more this week as they have been short staffed where she works. I am running out of food in the fridge so need to go grocery shopping at some point tomorrow or the next day. Tonight we are heating up a frozen pizza. Yum!


----------



## armymama2012

I hope the first few days of being alone go well for you. We have been trying to keep Jerusha active and busy during the day but it hasnt stopped her from getting all crabby and sassy with us. I had to spank her 2x today and was very close to a spanking at least 3 other times.


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Army I totally hear you...it bothers me when I have to raise my voice or give Libby a smack as 90% she is doing things just for the attention. She has taken to climbing on her change table herself and switching on the lights. It's so dangerous and she will pick the moment I latch Ethan on for a feed or whatever to do stuff like that. It bothers me that I can't just stand up and go get her cause her room is at the other end of the house and I can hear her climbing so I just yell down the hall "I am counting to 3 and you need to get down and come to mummy" stuff like that and hope to God she listens.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, Jerusha has learned to stand on the arm of the couch to turn the lights on and off in the living room. Luckily I'm almost always in that room unless she's asleep but she doesn't like to listen when I ask or tell her to get down before she falls.


----------



## Libbysmum

Such little stunt women we have on our hands! Just hate living with my heart in my throat when she does crazy stuff like that. I was always such a shy and reserved child so I blame DH for her wild risk taking side. 
Had Ethan at the hospital getting his ultrasound. He cried but the sonographer couldn't see anything weird in his tummy so that was a relief.
I got to go get my blood tested sometime...very hard to get the two kids etc out the house and get anything done I am finding. I just spent 100 dollars on toddler nappies ($27) and newborn nappies ($16) and two bottles ($17), 2 packs of sanitary pads for myself ($10) and new teets and a couple juice popper and some cookies and a packet of ziplock bags this morning. Amazing how it adds up! Two kids is def more expensive than one.


----------



## Jadie

These stories are making me glad I've only got the one little man to run around after at the moment! :)


----------



## Jcliff

I cant believe my peanut is one month old today


----------



## Libbysmum

We dont mean to frighten you Jadie...there are good times too.
I had an Emergency this weekend and ended up in the ER...thankfully now I am home from hospital. All is not well. I have a suspected uterus infection? They say endometeritis - I really don't know how they diagnose it but I was having severe back pain and tummy pain I even vomited Saturday night I could barely move I was wincing over in pain so we called an ambulance and been in the ER all Saturday night then transferred up to the ward Sunday morning. Cause I am bfeeding they could not give me too much pain wise so was just mostly on panadol and antibiotics. It really sucked. I hated the Iv cause they had it right in my arm where it bends so was very frustrating getting Ethan on and off the nipple. I am now back home but still in a fair bit of pain. Will go to the Dr Monday and get a 2nd opinion I reckon.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry about your ER visit Libbysmum but glad you are back home. I hope DH is helping out while you heal. 

On a happier note, here are some pictures from when Daniel was 5 weeks (a week ago):
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6077.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6084.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Libbysmum

That is beautiful I love his little overalls! Precious little man! I wen to Dr today and took DH as he said he was sick apparently he has a contagious throat infection...I hope he doesn't pass it on to me or Ethan! The Dr gave him antibiotics and me a script for some mortillium for my milk supply as the antibiotics seem to be slowing my supply down I am barely getting a few drops when I express! So frustrating. Poor Ethan has been constantly wanting my nipples. And great news...I weighed myself at the Drs office and am already back to my pre-pregnancy weight! Hooray!! It made my day!


----------



## armymama2012

Ouch on the throat infection. I hope those meds help with your supply. Blcok feeding lowered my supply enough so that tere wuld be nothing to pump after he eats. Somehow he is having diarrhea though for the past 3 days. Poor guy.


----------



## Libbysmum

oh poor baby! Mine has had a couple of explosive poops...not fun eh...I been put up to a higher dose of pain killers...they make Ethan real sleepy. I really hope that I wont have to take them long! Went to hospital again last night cause of the pain and they gave me an ultrasound today. They didnt see any left over product everything looked clear but they want to be sure and give me a transvaginal one...I was hesitant as I still have stitches down there and didnt want to poke anything up there yet!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi girls! I haven't been on here for AGES! Congratulations Libbysmum!! Big bubba boy! Welcome to the world. Jack has been keeping me very busy. Tbh, I struggled a fair bit in the first few weeks, my emotions are only now really starting to settle down. Once I passed the 8wk mark. Hard to believe he is now 9 wks old! Time is just flying by!! A quick question for you girls.... Has anyone gone back on contraception? I started on the mini pill 4days ago and today I had bleeding. So I've decided that I don't want to go on that now as now I've read up on it, it's a pretty common side effect for the first 3months. I was going to get the implanon but I think that is pretty much made up of the same stuff as the mini pill. I'm now thinking of Mirena or an IUD. Has anyone had experience with these or knows much abiut them? I know that I am now done having children. 4 pregnancies and 2 beautiful children is enough for ths 37 year old so I would prefer contraceptive that is longer term but am not overly keen on bleeding more than necessary. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

I just realised that I haven't really posted any pics of my little guy. Here is a pic. Most of my pictures are on my phone and I'm on my iPad at the moment. This pic of the family will have to do. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww Bubsta...Totally hard work with two kiddo's. I havent had much time to use the computer at all. That family photo is so sweet! I think he looks a lot like you! Our Ethan is doing well...he is still looking a bit squishy not sure if he will keep his dark hair or not. Libby did not. She went blond so I guess we will wait and see.
I am feeling a bit more "normal" the past few days. Maybe my hormones settling down. I have a physio appt tomorrow afternoon and my mum is going to come babysit so I am going to try real hard to express a bottle of milk for her to give to him so I don't have to go to the tin of formula.
Contraception? I really haven't thought that through yet. Abstaining for now til my Dr check up in two weeks time! I doubt very much that DH will want to get a Vacectomy so we will probably use condoms and hope we don't have any leaks lol...I really don't want to think about pregnancy for a while!


----------



## armymama2012

Vent: My DH strongly dislikes my parents and they dont like him either. i'm in constant tug of war mode. I hate it! I want everyone to be happy but that wont happen


----------



## Bubsta

I'm very lucky that DD is such a good girl. I am so glad that she is 5 years old. It must be so hard when there are two under 3 years. DD is such a big help and just adores Jack. 

Breastfeeding. Argh. Such a frustrating thing this time around. With DD we had a couple of issues but were resolved in the first Week or two. This time, I've had nothing but problems. From one nipple that refused to heal... Five weeks later sent off a swab and there was an infection. Had to take antibiotics.... Soon as I did, my supply diminished. Had to have meds to increase supply. Felt like I was constantly expressing (which isn't easy with a baby that doesn't Like to sleep) So unhappy baby and unhappy mummy. Now after having quite a few ebm bottles, Jack doesnt like the boob that had the infection (even though the infection has gone now), so is constantly pulling off it. Crying. He also wants to be fed every 2.5 hours. Just really unpleasant compared to DD. Jack is a really chucky baby, and also thinks that sleeping is over rated. Normally average of 3hours between feeds at night (if we are lucky) and 20min naps during the day.. So 9wks of this, I'm really in need of some sleep and some easy feeding. I tried Jack on formula for the first time yesterday (just the one bottle) and he slept for like 3hours during the day which is soo unusual. So nice! So I think we are going to try just one FF at night to see if he sleeps better. I've heard good reports that this can work. Wish me luck. I really didnt want to go formula this early, but for my sanity I think it's necessary. 

Do you really think Jack looks like me Libbysmum? Thanks! I just can't see it. I think especially because he has such brown eyes and mine are blue. I see hubby in both our kids. Good luck with your physio. Your lucky that your mum can come and babysit. 
Oh, btw, I wouldn't have even thought about contraception (not overly interested in DTD at the moment, lol) but my OB asked me about it at my 6wk check up. I'll keep dropping hints about a vasectomy with DH but I can't see him doing it. (He has a genuine fear of being knocked out for any operation).

Oh Armymama, sorry you have to go through that. It would be hard. I can relate to some degree. My father and brother really really dislike each other. I'm always caught in the middle there too. Not much fun. :hugs: 

Sorry it's so long!! I hope your babies :baby: are being good for their mummies. :hugs: xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Your Jack sounds like Ethan...we have given him ff but he tends to gulp down and then vomit back up. At least with EBM it's from you not some factory. I agree pumping takes SOOOO much time! I pumped off about 100ml for my mum to feed him on our wedding anniversary so I could go out without the kids and have a glass of wine with Hubby. We went out again last night to a birthday party but I was only able to get about 80mls of EBM so he was topped up with formula the greedy monkey!
It was nice to get out...felt good but I always half feel guilty leaving the kids. Apparently Libby moaned and cried most of the night while we were gone. She is finding it all a bit hard to adapt.
I am sorry to hear of your family problems Army! I really hate being the peacemaker. Totally feel your frustration. I am a bit fed up with DH's family. We are always the ones that phone or write letters or go about doing the communication and they don't ever phone us in return...It drives me nuts. They never visit us we always are the ones to go to them. They don't have kids so I am sure they don't realize what a huge effort it is for us.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone....its been awhile since I've been on.

Hope everyone is okay??? 

Bubsta, I've gone back on the normal pill as Im eff now so can't help much there.

Life is pretty good atm. Jaxon has been sleeping between 10-12 hours at night without waking now so its lovely....so Im feeling rested and happy. Being a ftm has been a shock to the system and its only been recently that I have adjusted and got used too it all and really really enjoying being a mum now....

Anyways he is about to wake for a feed, really hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Bubsta....just read about Jacks sleeping....sorry its rough for you....I feel bad now saying how long Jaxon sleeps :-(


----------



## Libbysmum

My DH thinks he can come home from work and sit on his chair and play candy crush while I do everything. He said I don't understand he works so hard and wants to relax...I do understand how hard he works but I also give him his space and he can do things like go to the gym and play squash etc with his buddies and I don't ask him to do much when he is home...just watch the kids while I make dinner or shower and maybe run a bath for Libby once in a while. That's pretty much it. I don't expect him to do the dishes or laundry or any of that stuff just spend a few minutes with the kids so I can get food on the table or clean myself up after a day of being pooped on or vomited on by small children. Does anyone elses other halfs complain they get no time to relax? He said he is frustrated because I was feeding the baby so much and I had asked to get me some water when he had just sat down...I apologised and said I was sorry he was feeling so frustrated but seriously...he is their dad and I am not the only parent on duty or am I?


----------



## armymama2012

Libbysmum, you arent alone. What you described was basically my life before this deployment. He says it will all be more equal once he is back. He will be more active with the kids and helping me. He says we will do more things as a family outside of the house too. I hope he holds up to that promise.


----------



## Libbysmum

Just sharing my precious girl and her friend today at the shops...
 



Attached Files:







diesel and liberty.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bubsta

That's such a cute photo Libbysmum. What a sweetie. Oh Hun, I think your Hubby needs to spend a day exclusively looking after the kids and you get out of the house. It's not so bad now, but there were many a day that I was so jealous of DH going to work and wished the roles were reversed. The first 3 months are *SO hard* IMO. Sometimes the dads just need to try it, to see what we have to go through each day. :hugs: 
I'm very grateful that when my DH is home, he is great.

Hey Taurus, that's great that Jaxon is sleeping so well this early. Your lucky! Jack has turned a bit of a corner since FF at night time (he now refuses the boob all together so express for the 3 daytime feeds and FF for 3 night time). He generally goes down at around 6ish. We get him up at a bit before 10pm and give him a feed and the he sleeps til about 3:40. FF then sleeps til about 7ish. Can cope so much better with one wake in the night. We still have a bit of work to do during the day but today was a bit better so can see a light at the end of the tunnel (touch wood! Lol).

Getting lots of smiles from Bubba, so that always melts the heart. Have a great weekend girls! Xx


----------



## Bubsta

I thought I'd share what I have ordered DH for Fathers Day. I wanted to make it a little special being his first one since having a son. The picture might not have come out too clear but you get the idea. I'm getting two pendants to sit side by side. The jeweller sent me an impression kit (putty stuff that hardens) to take DD & DS fingerprints and send it back and they in turn will make them in two pendants. I soo hope it turns out well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel is 13 lbs 8 ounces and 24 inches long. From July 9th til August 19th he gained almost 3 lbs and almost 3 inches! mommy is proud!


----------



## armymama2012

So a week ago I felt nauseous with pain near my right hip and headache. Today my abdomen is all achy no matter what I eat or do.It feels like my intestines and whoohaa are just going to fall right out of me. I feel like AF is gonig to show but havent had any signs of her so far (no spotting or flow).


----------



## Taurus8484

Are you thinking you might be pregnant again???


----------



## armymama2012

Taurus- I cant be pregnant again. DH is still overseas so I haven't had sex since January. I have no clue what is going on with my body.


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh okay. Maybe get seen by Doc, just to make sure everything okay.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm feeling back to normal now. I think my stomach didnt like the chicken fajitas yesterday.


----------



## armymama2012

Is my baby the only one that is teething?


----------



## armymama2012

Hello? Anyone?

Any news baby developments?

Daniel is teething and just rolled over today!


----------



## Taurus8484

Going through 4 month sleep regression.....hate it

my previously 7-7 baby has now decided to wake 3-4 times during the night, cranky all the time.....aahhhhh can't wait for him to sleep through again"!!!


----------



## Jcliff

My little girl is sleeping-less then she ever has! ugh. She used to be up only once at night, 7pm-7am and up around 3am for a feeding. Which was FINE with me!! now shes up 12:30, 3 (takes forever to go back to sleep after this), and then up again for the day at 5:30. its rough. my dr said to try and up her nipple (she is formula fed) so we will be trying a faster flow nipple next week. yikes


----------



## armymama2012

I think Daniel and Gracie Ann would be a cute couple. They are probably close to the same size and only 2 weeks apart!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm going to be in trouble when Daniel is 5 months old seeing as right now I lay him on his back to go get another outfit and 3 minutes later when I come back he is facing the other direction!


----------



## armymama2012

Hey all,
It's been almost 3 whole months since we've talked. How is everyone? Daniel got his first 2 teeth on bottom last month. He is now sitting by himself. He is 27 1/2 inches long and 18 1/2 lbs. He is still not sleeping through the night more often than not. I'm looking for a job now without much luck.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies.

Don't know Jaxons measurements. He is crawling, rolling both ways and in the last few days pulls himself into a sit from his tummy and pulling himself up to a stand on the furniture.

Mum is a word I hear all day also. No sign of teeth yet though. Still sleeping 7-7 since 10 weeks old. Still a crap cat napper during the day.

Hope everyone is doing well. Couple of months before we start TTC again.


----------



## OliveLove

Hi ladies! 

Big boys :)

Tristan is 18.5 lbs and 27.5 inches as well, armymama!! 

His second tooth just cut through a couple of days ago and I didn't even realize he was teething..what a relief, since I've been dreading that for so long! can roll both ways, been sitting unassisted since month 5, reaches out to me when someone else is holding him, he's not even close to crawling, but I bet he's going to be an early walker, since that's all he wants to do, LOL.. he is just wonderful all around :) Still not amazing with sleep though - 7PM - anywhere from 1-6AM and then after bottle sleeps until 8AM. I still am exclusively pumping and not stopping any time soon ;)

Taurus - wow! your boy is already saying mom!!! That's so great! :) and already thinking of another one! It will be a while before I start that process again :) 

:flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Have to start thinking about TTC. Going to be 40 in May so don't really have a choice


----------



## OliveLove

Taurus8484 said:


> Have to start thinking about TTC. Going to be 40 in May so don't really have a choice

Good luck and keep us updated!!! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well Daniel should be getting 2 more teeth in the next 2 weeks. He is also now pulling himself up on furniture and people.


----------



## Jcliff

How is everyone doing? Can you believe our babies will be 1soon!!? Oh and big surprise for us: I'm pregnant again, due in October! I blame too much champagne at a friends wedding for this!


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats on the pregnancy! We will be NTNP as of October but I'm so not ready yet. Best of luck!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm ready to be pregnant again. It took a while for me to be emotionally ready but unless something changes financially, we wont be able to afford another baby for at least 6-12 months. I've been applying to get a part-time job since DH's full-time job leaves us broke after paying all the bills. Plus we have his 19 year old sister living with us who wont be able to get a job until December due to still finishing high school. Sorry for the rant. Things have been stressful with stretching food to the max and having no clue when our state income taxes will come.


----------



## armymama2012

Hey,
It's been almost 3 months since we've talked! Where is everyone? How are the babies/toddlers now? Daniel has 8 teeth and working on his 9th. He isn't walking yet but he is more concerned with talking. We are unofficially TTC now since my body is trying to ovulate even though Daniel still nurses once per day.


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats on TTC! I'm due in 12 weeks! It's crazy how fast this pregnancy is going by because I'm so busy with my toddler. I feel so much better this time around. Gracie turned one last week and has started to walk. She is such a busy little bee but so fun :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on walking Gracie! Daniel isnt walking yet but we expect that to happen before September. Pretty soon you'll be a very busy mommy with a newborn and toddler. I was there last year and hopefully next year will be even busier for our growing family.


----------



## armymama2012

How are you girls doing? Not much activity on here lately. 

AFM-Not much. We are chugging along. Waiting to see if Dh gets a new position at the company that would have him switching shifts but also would bring home $200 more dollars a month at least since we have been really struggling. 

We are officially going to start TTC next month!

I am going to become a Beachbody Coach in either September/October. I promise I wont bombard you with ads or anything but I may mention new programs as they come out.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm still trying to find a job but nothing so far. We have pushed back officially TTC until January since Daniel still wants to be momma's big baby boy. He now has 2 of his 1st molars. They took forever to push through. He also wants to use a fork so we let him while we watch.


----------



## Jcliff

Poor thing! 
Well we had our little boy! Heis already almost a month old! It's so hard right now with two under 18m but I love them dearly!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I had a seasonal job for 2 months which was nice to get out of the house except my kids through huge fits because they missed me. In a week I should find out if I get to become a regular employee there or have to start putting in applications again. Oh, and we are now 7 weeks pregnant! Have to call to set up my 8 week appt tomorrow. I also enrolled in 3 classes to help finish my Associate's degree before baby gets here. Its going to be busy busy busy.


----------



## armymama2012

How is everyone? Just looking for a job now since my seasonal job didnt continue.


----------



## Jcliff

We are good. Can't believe Gracie will be 2 soon. She is talking a lot and cute as ever. My almost 5 month old is the best/easiest baby around! I'm so lucky! I'm working full time and still EBF. Going strong. All is well with us :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well I will be 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow but got some bad news at my ultrasound. I had a bit of bleeding 3 weeks back and it is because of a placental abruption( placenta tries to tear away from uterine wall) and thus I am limited on lifting and exercise. It also means that although I am due August 16th, they don't expect me to make it past 36 weeks before delivering. Also means I will have to have a 3rd C-section instead of a natural birth like we were hoping for. All I want now is a health baby who stays in the womb past 30 weeks.


----------



## armymama2012

Well my partial placental abruption was caused by a subchoronic hemorrhage of about 6 cm. Doctor said no strenuous exercise or lifting. And sex is limited to 2x a week. Just have to hope that my 20 week ultrasound on the 25th of March will show that it healed. If not, I may be put on bedrest for a few weeks.

Where did you all go? Anyone else expecting again? I need pictures!


----------



## Jcliff

Oh no hope all is ok!


----------



## armymama2012

It will be fine. It just might lead to early delivery if it doesn't heal.


----------



## armymama2012

Hey, how is everyone? Anyone else expecting again? My 20 week scan showed that the placenta had attached around the bleed which is good but is now moving towards the cervix (bad). Baby is completely healthy though. Go back in 3 weeks to get another scan to check on position of placenta.


----------



## Jcliff

That is good news. Are you finding out sex?


----------



## armymama2012

No swe are being surprised this time.


----------

